# Sticky  all white snapping turtle



## markfish

was at a pond friday fishing with chevell and we see a very larg all white snapper we watch it for 30 mins chaseing fish has any one ever see a snapper like this and it looks tobe around 30 to40lb, so i went back today and put 3 jugs out and if i get it will post pic,hell it might be worth more than the meat pretty cool stuff,markfish


----------



## sherman51

i grew up around farm ponds and have seen my share of snapping turtles. and have ate quite a few of them,LOL. but i have never seen a white one. that would be a cool thing to see. look forward to some pictures.
sherman


----------



## JimmyMac

This site is selling them for $5k per 10" specimen. http://www.backwaterreptiles.com/turtles/albino-snapping-turtle-for-sale.html

Albino snapping turtles are very cool looking imo, but 5k? wow...


----------



## streamstalker

Floatlines - Floatline or jug fishing is permitted in [...] Floats must be freely adrift and *be attended by the user at all times*. Treble hooks are unlawful.


----------



## JSykes3

Pretty cool. I have seen snapping turtles that people have painted different colors and put their signatures, artwork, graffiti etc. on. Never an albino though. I would try to sell it or donate it to the zoo or something. Good luck.


----------



## The Ojibwa

streamstalker said:


> Floatlines - Floatline or jug fishing is permitted in [...] Floats must be freely adrift and *be attended by the user at all times*. Treble hooks are unlawful.


in public waters


----------



## JamesT

Is that algae on its shell or am i colorblind?


----------



## fish on!

JamesT said:


> Is that algae on its shell or am i colorblind?


For a five grand turtle you'd think they would clean it up somewhat, maybe Turtle Wax the shell.
Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## JamesT

I know they get algae bc ive grown a red ear slider from quarter size to full grown. Initially its shell got covered in algae then as it grew quickly the algae only really stayed where it originally grew. So you could see how small it once was. Then i scrubbed it off.


----------



## markfish

and like i said privet pond with permission to fish hunt trap and im not color bilind and nether is chevelle that was there to we couldent stop watching it ,and my jug are just floating around the pond tonight looking for mister big whittie, and hell if it turns out to be albino ill look for a place to sell or donate it to,in my name of corse and ,ha,well sunrise will tell the tell or could be a week to get him or here there ar more snapper in there is up to who get the meat first,markfish


----------



## ezbite

i want to hunt the great white turtle, call me.....


----------



## markfish

will see if old white was out and hunting last night hope so will know soon,come on down ez,bite sill got some gigging todo to


----------



## fished-out

A wild white snapper is pretty darn rare. Hate to see it end up on a plate.


----------



## ezbite

markfish said:


> will see if old white was out and hunting last night hope so will know soon,come on down ez,bite sill got some gigging todo to


i hear ya brother. call me and we'll hook up


----------



## markfish

went to the pond all 3 jugs cleaned off so i caught some gills and cut inhalf then tosed back out the i see this other big snapper come along worked on my jug till it was clean again so now i got 1.5in peace ogf gill with bigger hooks will see tomarrow and if i get cleaned then im going to have to come yp with something else no trees close to hang lines the way i use to do it what is a better hook a trebel or a little stinger,there earing everything but the hook,little help here boys,markfish


----------



## JSykes3

I would say use a circle hook. Not TOO big but thick enough so they won't bite though or break.


----------



## crappiewacka

JSykes3 said:


> I would say use a circle hook. Not TOO big but thick enough so they won't bite though or break.


Perfect! About a 1 inch gap between shank and barb.

I find chicken gizzards best, they hold on the hook harder. You will catch them on fish, but they will tear them off easier, especially w/banklines. Try to keep the baited hook in deeper waters, suspended off a willow branch or sturdy live tree limbs. The smaller turtles avoid the deeper water areas to feed. I use 50# spiderwire leader attached to para-cord type roping. 

The smaller turtles strip baits quickly, along w/fish.
Have caught quite a few cats, banklining for turtles.

Turtles usually feed most often at dusk and dawn.

I forgot, no trees. Use one of those cheap dog corkscrew anchors or stake something to the ground. Best to use some kind of spring attached to the line for shock, but not necessary. You can attach the milk jug to that or run a straight bankline.


----------



## davycrockett

I know a guy that had a true albino snapper, pink eyes and all. He used to do a bit of noodlin for snappers and grabbed the little guy out of a muskrat den in a farm pond. He was about the size of a salad bowl when he was caught. He kept the turtle in a huge aquarium for probably close to 15 years before the snapper died. Being in captivety it never really grew much. One of the coolest albino critters I've ever seen!


----------



## JSykes3

crappiewacka said:


> I forgot, no trees. Use one of those cheap dog corkscrew anchors or stake something to the ground. Best to use some kind of spring attached to the line for shock, but not necessary. You can attach the milk jug to that or run a straight bankline.


Haha, I was actually going to suggest one of those dog corkscrew things but forgot somehow.  Great minds think alike I guess.


----------



## crappiewacka

JSykes3 said:


> Haha, I was actually going to suggest one of those dog corkscrew things but forgot somehow.  Great minds think alike I guess.


Amen, buddy!


----------



## Sheltowee

"uncommon" Common Snapping Turtles: Chelydra serpentina serpentina

And check out link to theturtlesource to see what the hypos go for! If you can catch that albino I'll bet they'd pay you $5000 - $10,000 for it.


----------



## shwookie

Hey I found something cool and unusual, lets kill it.


----------



## JSykes3

Found this on youtube. Ouch.


----------



## Sheltowee

shwookie said:


> Hey I found something cool and unusual, lets kill it.


Who said anything about killing it - it is worthless dead! Caught and put in a breeding program it's type could survive - in the wild not likely.


----------



## M.Magis

Any turtle that's 30-40 lbs is apparently doing just fine in the wild. I'd still catch it though. Albinism isn't a good trait in wild animals, only in captivity as a novelty does it have any value/advantage. 
There's also the very good possibility that it's not albino, or even white. A turtle that spent a lot of time recently out of water, such as a traveling snapping turtle, would appear white because their coating of algae would have beeen bleached white. Just another theory.


----------



## markfish

ed called said one of my jugs was crusing around so i stop with fishing rods and some circle hook to add 2 more juge aand there was a cat on it but it was12in and the trebble hook was smash so there had to been some thing bigger at first;ok now jug are set up eith cicrle hooks,7pm and i get 2 gills cut in half set jugs then here comes theys little bubbles along the shore im looking and bam it his big white ,ss i catch a nother gill quick and knock a bit off life out of him look and see where he is toss the gill out 4 foot with bobber bam he on it fast i watch him wait pull the tip a bit his nise comes to get air half the gill gone just that fast hes moveing i see him again toss the half out he gets it sits there now im thinking hesgoing to swallow this little jig hesd om 12lb,then what,well i cant see his mouth just his back,then mt bobber comes uo gone.so got a nother gill real quick and put on a stright shank woom hook on my flipping stick with bobber and 40lb,braid toss it to him he grabs it and heads for the hills i gave 40 yard of line and tried to set the hook blanked man this thing is dame smart or im dumb,ass cow pow well will check later but i think this is going to be a tought catch.


----------



## M.Magis

I've read that three times, and I still can't figure out the story?


----------



## 21938

ezbite said:


> i want to hunt the great white turtle, call me.....


Arrrrr! Capn' EZHab! Beware markfish, if you go on that hunt you'll be the only survivor.


----------



## fished-out

Simple--he tried and blew it about 3 times, but he's going back for more abuse.


----------



## CatchNrelease

M.Magis said:


> I've read that three times, and I still can't figure out the story?


Im with you, good lord what are you typing on. LOL inject some periods, use a little spacing and run a spell check. Then maybe we can all follow this story.


----------



## markfish

i was pretty wore out so i will make it up to you all some time ok, well long story,short all sets were cleaned off again so i just got done resetting them and this time i tied them to stakes and buy the time i was done them little paint tutles were cleaning one off just that fast,so im probley going to half to go back latter and rebait,what i was try to tell you guys,was last even i seen mr,white along the shore and i cought a gill and put it in front of him and he grabed it and sat down in 2 foot of water eating the gill then he put his nose out for air and half of the gill was gone in no time he move a bit and i put the half back in front of him and he cleaned it whith out takeing the hook this happen twice last night seem;s he runs the same shore line every night but the cats and paints are killing me,and yes hes still big and white his neck strech out abought 14inches no,bull ,hit he;s the biggest snapper ive every seen just not a easy place to set whith out trees think i my need some kind of turtle trap or take the 22 tonight if i see him i will try the gill thing again and when he comes up for air i well try to dill him with the 22,,so for the bad post early hope this helps get us all back on track and me spell checker wont wore in here any more its use to i dont know what happen to it,markfish


----------



## JSykes3

markfish said:


> i was pretty wore out so i will make it up to you all some time ok, well long story,short all sets were cleaned off again so i just got done resetting them and this time i tied them to stakes and buy the time i was done them little paint tutles were cleaning one off just that fast,so im probley going to half to go back latter and rebait,what i was try to tell you guys,was last even i seen mr,white along the shore and i cought a gill and put it in front of him and he grabed it and sat down in 2 foot of water eating the gill then he put his nose out for air and half of the gill was gone in no time he move a bit and i put the half back in front of him and he cleaned it whith out takeing the hook this happen twice last night seem;s he runs the same shore line every night but the cats and paints are killing me,and yes hes still big and white his neck strech out abought 14inches no,bull ,hit he;s the biggest snapper ive every seen just not a easy place to set whith out trees think i my need some kind of turtle trap or take the 22 tonight if i see him i will try the gill thing again and when he comes up for air i well try to dill him with the 22,,so for the bad post early hope this helps get us all back on track and me spell checker wont wore in here any more its use to i dont know what happen to it,markfish


don't shoot him!


----------



## 419deerhunter

JSykes3 said:


> don't shoot him!


Choot Choot Markfish Choot um!


----------



## markfish

dont hunters shoot deer ***** ground hogs frogs,and so on whats the big deal at 3,foot shot,hes,to big to grab buy the tail,will stick with hooks for a bit longer,then go to well ill leave it at that


----------



## fish on!

JimmyMac said:


> This site is selling them for $5k per 10" specimen. http://www.backwaterreptiles.com/turtles/albino-snapping-turtle-for-sale.html
> 
> Albino snapping turtles are very cool looking imo, but 5k? wow...





markfish said:


> dont hunters shoot deer ***** ground hogs frogs,and so on whats the big deal at 3,foot shot,hes,to big to grab buy the tail,will stick with hooks for a bit longer,then go to well ill leave it at that


I don't believe that's $5k, dead or alive.

Jes sayin'


----------



## markfish

if its albino or not just see big white back in stained water,


----------



## CatchNrelease

If your seeing it close to shore try a net.


----------



## JSykes3

CatchNrelease said:


> If your seeing it close to shore try a net.


Yeah, try chumming the water by the bank with old meat, dead bluegills, fish skin etc. He'll come looking sooner or later, most likely sooner if its a pond. Then I would try scooping him from the front. If you try netting him from behind then he'll swim away really fast.


----------



## fish on!

JSykes3 said:


> Yeah, try chumming the water by the bank with old meat, dead bluegills, fish skin etc. He'll come looking sooner or later, most likely sooner if its a pond. Then I would try scooping him from the front. If you try netting him from behind then he'll swim away really fast.


You could try a seine spread out with a rope tied to each corner.


----------



## 419deerhunter

fish on! said:


> You could try a seine spread out with a rope tied to each corner.


Thats what I was thinking have it in the water allready and bait right above it and scoop him out


----------



## shwookie

shwookie said:


> Hey I found something cool and unusual, lets kill it.





> Who said anything about killing it - it is worthless dead! Caught and put in a breeding program it's type could survive - in the wild not likely.





> i was pretty wore out so i will make it up to you all some time ok, well long story,short all sets were cleaned off again so i just got done resetting them and this time i tied them to stakes and buy the time i was done them little paint tutles were cleaning one off just that fast,so im probley going to half to go back latter and rebait,what i was try to tell you guys,was last even i seen mr,white along the shore and i cought a gill and put it in front of him and he grabed it and sat down in 2 foot of water eating the gill then he put his nose out for air and half of the gill was gone in no time he move a bit and i put the half back in front of him and he cleaned it whith out takeing the hook this happen twice last night seem;s he runs the same shore line every night but the cats and paints are killing me,and yes hes still big and white his neck strech out abought 14inches no,bull ,hit he;s the biggest snapper ive every seen just not a easy place to set whith out trees think i my need some kind of turtle trap or *take the 22 tonight if i see him i will try the gill thing again and when he comes up for air i well try to dill him with the 22,,*so for the bad post early hope this helps get us all back on track and me spell checker wont wore in here any more its use to i dont know what happen to it,markfish


I can't be the only one who saw where this was going. 

I'll also say that the turtle could probably type up a better forum post.

The turtle has already bested you several times, what is the point in shooting it? 

There is a lot of WTF in there, but I bolded my favorite part.


----------



## Rod Hawg

M.Magis said:


> Any turtle that's 30-40 lbs is apparently doing just fine in the wild. I'd still catch it though. Albinism isn't a good trait in wild animals, only in captivity as a novelty does it have any value/advantage.
> There's also the very good possibility that it's not albino, or even white. A turtle that spent a lot of time recently out of water, such as a traveling snapping turtle, would appear white because their coating of algae would have beeen bleached white. Just another theory.


 Thought I saw an Albino Snapper at first glance but its head was the normal black color. Its shell at first was what made me think that due to it was white. Probably from what you said. Out of the water for a while I suppose. Dead Algae being bleached would be my guess.


----------



## markfish

i was thinking of trying that to but what i got is that black softer fencening they ues to cover wild game birds like hunting clubs,i got a mile of that thats been on my mind to but the wind was bad i dident go back last even,well its mutch to early in the morning for thinking i just cant sleep any more then 4 hour a day,and it, makes me spell bad some times,but idont think im as bad as erie steamer,was if you all remember him,and im going to try the old way steel hook wire leader and 20 of line,and some tought meat,well the doors open put on you boots and start kicking,or stay with in the thread of the white turtle please,markfish


----------



## streamstalker

At this point, I'm rooting for the turtle. 

Does this thread remind anyone else of a Wylie Coyote-Road Runner cartoon?


----------



## fished-out

streamstalker said:


> At this point, I'm rooting for the turtle.
> 
> Does this thread remind anyone else of a Wylie Coyote-Road Runner cartoon?


Me too. Knew a guy who lost a thumb to a big snapper....


----------



## fishincontrol

streamstalker said:


> At this point, I'm rooting for the turtle.
> 
> Does this thread remind anyone else of a Wylie Coyote-Road Runner cartoon?


Definitely, but I personally am looking forward to the next episode.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## markfish

its not mr, white but its a pretty good one around,21lbs, and the paints cleaned the others off so going dowm around 6.30pm,and reset and may try that net deal too got one pic to upload that it haveing problem with photo upload for some reason now never did before just dubble clicks and says pis uploaded,but there not there,so here the one that went in some how


----------



## sonar

Hey MARKFISH,are you sure its not a mud turtle???? they turn white in the summer..... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## Rod Hawg

That mouth. Those claws. I'd say its a Snapper. At least thats what they look like in our lake. Big ol' ugly things aren't they. I'd hate to have one of those clamp down on my wrist. Ouch


----------



## streamstalker

Rod Hawg said:


> That mouth. Those claws. I'd say its a Snapper. At least thats what they look like in our lake. Big ol' ugly things aren't they. I'd hate to have one of those clamp down on my wrist. Ouch


I don't think that is a picture of his turtle.



> Me too. Knew a guy who lost a thumb to a big snapper...


. 

I grew up in a pretty rough steel town. I was down by the river one day when I was about 12, and I saw some grown men with a snapper. I didn't know jack about snappers, and they watched eagerly as I questioned them about it and approached it. SOB almost got me, but I was a little too quick. Fargin bassterds thought it was the funniest thing they had seen in ages. Morons probably tortured the turtle for sport after I left.


----------



## Rod Hawg

I don't mess around when I see em while I'm fishing. Thats for sure. I had one hit a Catfish rod and I just cut the line. Mean creatures they are


----------



## Predator225

streamstalker said:


> At this point, I'm rooting for the turtle.
> 
> Does this thread remind anyone else of a Wylie Coyote-Road Runner cartoon?


I was kinda thinkin the same thing...how long before the ACME dynamite makes an appearance???


----------



## markfish

well sonar come on over i got him in a big trash can with clean water and you just reach down in there and shake hands with that paint and i think you change,your mind pretty dam fast,so now last even i went back to reset the lines and put chicken liver in the 1st one. sat down was putting new hooks on 2nd, set and there;s mr,white on my first set already so i get the other one out and go to the one he had and both circle hooks were both bent stright,i dont think i got strong enought hook for this beast, im just useing bass hook;s cause its been so long for me that im a bit rusty on snapper power then i tossed a wire leader and stright shank hook with liver out and he cleaned it then i got sick and hade to call it off,so i dont think ill have him today but will see and try again later this even,and yes i watch his big white ,ss tearing into my sets and i my need some help on this one and when or if i get him i hope the pic will upload i took 9 pic of that one yesterday and could only get 1 to load,there just not going in right.markfish


----------



## sonar

I don't shake with TURTLES!!!! if you do have a snapper that's 0ver 25 lbs. you will have your hand shook by many,,, providing he don't lop er off for ya!!!! keep us posted,Mark!!! Sounds like he's given you a ways to go,messin with your sets!!! you'll get him soon!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## fish on!

markfish said:


> well sonar come on over i got him in a big trash can with clean water


You gonna use sonar for turtle bait?


----------



## markfish

well if any one close to my area is welcome to come over with me and see him with your own eyes ,and i got this camera set right again so i just took two more shots of him,


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

I've caught bunches of turtles (mostly snappers, but some soft shells too)...my folks used to own a golf course and it was my job to remove them from the ponds. I started out like you Markfish....and found I could catch them on set lines. I pounder stakes with a mini sledge into the bank and tied the lines securely. This is the most inefficient method to remove the turtles however. You want to purchase a good extra large turtle trap (or a few). You can set the traps and have a 100% catch rate. I was generraly able to remove the turtles out of a pond in just a few days after I switched to using traps. 

Oh, and I've never seen an albino snapper...would be really cool to see.


----------



## markfish

i wish i had the money for one but things are tight right now,i got the right kind of netting just need to find a way to make some round hoops then this war,wouild end,markfish


----------



## streamstalker

Fish-N-Fool said:


> I've caught bunches of turtles (mostly snappers, but some soft shells too)...my folks used to own a golf course and it was my job to remove them from the ponds. I started out like you Markfish....and found I could catch them on set lines. I pounder stakes with a mini sledge into the bank and tied the lines securely. This is the most inefficient method to remove the turtles however. You want to purchase a good extra large turtle trap (or a few). You can set the traps and have a 100% catch rate. I was generraly able to remove the turtles out of a pond in just a few days after I switched to using traps.
> 
> Oh, and I've never seen an albino snapper...would be really cool to see.


I was driving by an AEP pond one day just as these guys were hauling out a trap with a snapper that looked like a manhole cover. Those were some happy dudes. They had grins like this:  I was amazed at the size of that thing.


----------



## JamesT

You're never going to catch/kill that thing.

And we're never gonna see pics.

Prove me wrong lol...


----------



## fish on!

How about a pool.
markfish VS. The Great White.

My money's on The Great White.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## MuskieJim

I hope that snapping turtle bites your thumb off. Truthfully. That way I don't have to read your horrible stories or typing ever again, lol. Have fun eating your delicious turtle.


----------



## Rod Hawg

I got Markfish. Go get em! Make me some Turtle Soup!


----------



## hang_loose

fish on! said:


> How about a pool.
> markfish VS. The Great White.
> 
> My money's on The Great White.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


"You're gonna need a bigger boat":T:fingers-crossed:


----------



## Bluefinn

Sounds like this turtle is getting the best of you. Take a break & regroup. Then hit him with everything you got . Can't wait to see a pic of this beast.


----------



## markfish

take a break today and bass fish mosquite lake and, for getting my thumb bit off and bad spelling,stick with them slime musky. porobley the only one you ever got,so please if you dont like the thread or how im posting stay out, and if you every need any tips on catching them slime muskys all help ya ,and for the good guy on here rooting for me i will get that beast,and like i said in post back a few days ago all are welcome to come see the beast with your own eyes,door is open,just cause you seen a monster 14 point buck dont mean your going to out smart him,but time is on my side and he loves to eat,i got some good big strong hooks yesterday and will set saturday night or sunday night. just depends how wore out i am from bassing all day,thanks too the good guys and your support and you will get pic;s,im not a quiter and will get mr,white,markfish


----------



## JamesT

JamesT said:


> You're never going to catch/kill that thing.
> 
> And we're never gonna see pics.


I agree! :S:S:S:S:S:S


----------



## fish on!

No matter who wins, this has got to be the best thread here.
I'm rooting for you markfish! 


(But I'm rooting for the turtle just a little bit more.)


----------



## sonar

I'M FOR MARK.-he's been tryi'n all he has!,!, to get,Mr White,and that turtle is teari'n up,, his, what sounds like a normally usual rig,,that would hold up,on a good sized turtle,,,aint even holding this Mr. White!!! I* want to see Markfish capture this beast,,and then take his picture & post it in a p.m. to the guys that didn't razz him!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<----- hey,"fish on!",, he'd need a LOT bigger hook to be able use me for BAIT!!besides I wouldn't be good for bait anyways,,,I haven't caught nothin' all summer!!!I would be turtle "repellent" !!!


----------



## Bluefinn

I've giving this some thought & after everything else failed I would find someone with a heavy cat or muskie rod with heavy braided line. Put a big treble hook on & bait the area. When he comes in snag him in the tail & pull him in tail first. If you snag him anywhere else he'll dig in like a mother . Pulling him in tail first he won't be able to get a good hold. Yep, thats what I would do. I would not shoot him because it might not kill him right away & if he swims off & dies you'll never see him again.. a turtle that size is a tough critter. I also would have someone video the tussle . I wish I lived closer, I would like to be in on it.


----------



## fish on!

sonar said:


> I'M FOR MARK.-he's been tryi'n all he has!,!, to get,Mr White,and that turtle is teari'n up,, his, what sounds like a normally usual rig,,that would hold up,on a good sized turtle,,,aint even holding this Mr. White!!! I* want to see Markfish capture this beast,,and then take his picture & post it in a p.m. to the guys that didn't razz him!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<----- hey,"fish on!",, he'd need a LOT bigger hook to be able use me for BAIT!!besides I wouldn't be good for bait anyways,,,I haven't caught nothin' all summer!!!I would be turtle "repellent" !!!


This sounds like all out WAR! That's what makes this thread so compelling.
Hope markfish knows, I'm just goofing on him, I want to see this critter as much as anyone.

Good luck.


----------



## sherman51

hey markfish
hey i got some old 14/0 trebble hooks somewhere in my pole barn. if you decide to try and snag him i,ll send you a couple of those monster hooks if you want them. i bought them back in 76 when snagging was legal for salmon in michigan. i didnt know much about hook sizes back then. so i ordered some 14/0 trebble hooks. ofcourse when i got them i was alittle surprized. i never have used them but i kept them just for a good laugh sometimes.

dont give up, most of us have faith in you getting him. and dont worry about the others. were rooting for you.
sherman


----------



## Rod Hawg

I've been seeing Snappers everyday when fishing my pond. They come up usually when I'm catching fish and there's lots of splashing on the surface from fish. Give em 20-30min and they'll show. When they do you might be able to get them on a big pole w/ cutbait of some sort. I lost one the other day while fishing for Catfish on Cutbait.


----------



## markfish

i did take that break today and just got home from skitter got some good top water bite for a bit then a north wind blowed in and it slow down fast but hade fun,now for mr,white im a stright shooter i dont tell fish storys or make thing bigger then they are,and i have got alot of guys on here who know me well and know i shoot stright,and if i say i got a 3lb,bass its 3lbs,and not 3.25,and i have taken quite a bit of a spanking on this thread but i can take it,and there is one thing i know i must do and that is to get mr, white and post him in every thread on this site i have got some good offers in my im,s and a lot of support so now it;s on me to make good of my words and will get him i got bigger hooks longer 100 test line and chicken liver bakeing in the sun so there good a ripe, and as for fishing for him i did it twice and had him on and he sent me my strightpins back,that were hook for a few seconds,guys this thing is in a hard place to set no trees to hang lines so tomarrow all new set going out ,and the cool,part abought this turtle is you can see his air bubbles comming down the shore at around 6.30pm like a gator and all fish skater and i look out 3 feet and there he is like clock work, move man for his size hes like a rocket,you put a gill with in 5 foot of him and hes on it fast ,well till tomarrow all my supporters,mabey real soon you all be tell your friends ya i know that guy that caught that monster mr,white,thanks for the help and tip guys i wore out been up since 1.45am i toast,markfish


----------



## Rod Hawg

Get me some Turtle Soup! You got em! Good luck!


----------



## JSykes3

I can help. I'm in Akron. I could come to your pond and try to catch him somehow.....and do some fishing


----------



## JamesT

So did you get ****** yet?

How about a cage match? Think you could beat ****** in the octagon?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Are you sure this turtle wasn't giving you all the biteoff's in Milton that you said were a muskie. You think your hunting the Great White, He's really hunting you. I'd lock your doors tight tonight, he's after you..........


----------



## nicklesman

This is a great thread. I am literally checking hourly for updates. I can't wait to see this beast. Stick with it you will get him. Good luck man.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## JSykes3

nicklesman said:


> This is a great thread. I am literally checking hourly for updates. I can't wait to see this beast. Stick with it you will get him. Good luck man.
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


Same here. I check every chance I get.


----------



## sonar

I GOT'TA ADMIT,,,,,I FIND MYSELF WONDERIN' ,LIKE OTHERS HAVE SAID,,,DID MARKFISH GET 'EM YET???? MAYBE,,, This would be a good storyline,like ICE ROAD TRUCKERS,SWAMP PEOPLE,MONSTER QUEST,SWAMP LOGGERS, What could we call it ??,POND MEN??? TURTLE GRAPPLERS?REPTILE HUNTERS ? I'M PULLI'N FOR YA!! C'MON MARKFISH!!! GET THAT OL'MR.WHITE! HEY,, ARE YOU ANY GOOD WITH A LARIAT,  I KNOW YOU ARE DETERMINED !!! & I KNOW IT WILL PAY OFF FOR YA, + YOU HAVE BEEN GETTI'N SCUFFED PRETTY GOOD HERE ,and TAKI'N IT "DARND WELL",TOO!!(BEIN A GOOD SPORT ABOUT IT ALL)BUT YOU WILL HAVE THE LAST LAUGH WHEN ITS OVER & DONE!! AND......I CANNOT WAIT FOR THE FALL BITE TO START!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## JamesT

Tonite at midnite on tru tv. "albino eradicators". Know of something thats albino and moves? Call us...(complete with cast of characters like operation repo)....


----------



## Rod Hawg

The anticipation is insane. Its why I love setting trotlines, limblines, and Jug Lines. I'm constantly like others checking to see if he got em.


----------



## ezbite

my moneys on markfish.....


----------



## JSykes3

I got an idea. Get you a harpoon gun. If he is as big as you say he is it will be easy


----------



## JSykes3

An easy hit* Oops.


----------



## JamesT

Puff puff paddle....


----------



## fish on!

JSykes3 said:


> An easy hit* Oops.


----------



## JSykes3

I don goofed


----------



## markfish

he has had a day whit out me feeding him so,to jsykes3 im, me and i will get you in there this evening around 6pm,ok, now the one i got a few day;s ago has ,hit out sea weed for 3 days and i put clean water in everyday,now this morning hes going to loose his head, cause im going to need that can for mr,white if his big ,ss will fit in there, and im regrouped and dead set on getting this freak of nature and dragging him to my truck with the guy tractor,you guys think your all jacked up on me getting man you need to ask the pepole on the pond they all are pulling for me to get this beast out of there pond and they all want to take pictures too they all have open there doors to any thing i need to get him out is mine to use,so they have told me every time i pull in i see him mark he was over there,you got to get that thing out so are kids can swim again cause right now nobody is going in there after some of them have see him while mowing there yard or just walking around the pond the one lady next door said to me friday you catch him and ill drive the tractor,hes got to go,point blank,tonight www.4 starts so dig,in and keep all your hands and fingers inside the ride at all times,it,s on guys,markfish


----------



## Rod Hawg

Good luck! Sounds like your getting yourself a fan club. LOL



:bananalama:


----------



## sherman51

come on markfish. get that dude and lets get back to fishing. right now you are down 2 and 0. we not only want to see him but now we need to see him.

im down in tenn right now and i want to show him to my friends down here before i have to go back home. nobody i,ve talked to down here have ever seen a white one either. GET SOME turtle that is,lol.
sherman


----------



## markfish

i just finish cleaning the 1st one and got abought 12lb,of meat off of her so mr,white is going to be a job done with a chain saw,i got parts from his girl friend thats going on the new big hook and 100lb,chalk line string,and see how hes likes them apples and when he comes out to night im going to hand fish for him and try to get him to take the big hook,if he strightens this hook then im going to have to find shark hooks, the pressure is getting tens in here to put up or shut,up,man im cant even sleep now,i law in bed think what can i do to out smart this hog, will see tonight,markfish


----------



## Rod Hawg

They got some big Halibut hooks you could order in Alaska that'd work. We ran 20/0s up there.


----------



## JamesT

So whats goin on?


----------



## JamesT

Did you get it yet? How about at least a picture? You have a camera?


----------



## 419deerhunter

Just take the .22 out and peg him! Or a bow set up foe bow-fishing would be my choice


----------



## fish on!

Is it soup yet?


----------



## JamesT

They havent been around since the dinosaurs just bc.


No way whiteys going down. No way. 

I just want to see a pic of this turtle.


----------



## fish on!

JamesT said:


> I just want to see a pic of this turtle.


----------



## JamesT

I didnt know you airbrushed. Can you make me a larger-than-life-sized painting of Cher? Or Jerry Garcia?


----------



## sonar

J.T.,,,CHER,,,,,,ON VELVET!!! - VERY*C*O*O*L* * * * ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## JamesT

Here ya go. My friend david roy in idyllwild california did it. He also does woodcarvings (life size grizzlies starting with chainsaws, etc)- check out his site. He has one of jerry but its not on his site.

http://mantlecarvers.com/airbrush.htm

http://mantlecarvers.com/index.htm


----------



## sonar

I was good 'til I got to Elton,,He's not my idea of a Diva,not that there's anything wrong with it,,,,,BUT,not a Diva! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<----- P.S. Those carvings are awesome! & the paintings are also,except the one? TALENTED!


----------



## streamstalker

sonar said:


> Inot that there's anything wrong with itQUOTE]
> 
> Seinfeld reference?


----------



## sonar

Yep,,,"Not that there's anything wrong with that".. It seems to have fit the instance. & Again.....  ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## streamstalker

I'd LOL, but Larry David did a whole _Curb Your Enthusiasm_ episode on that.


----------



## fishin'forlife

I'm just now looking at this thread and i have to say its entertaining can't wait to here the outcome? hope ya don't get :S


----------



## markfish

i got dr.app, at 9am then to louisville to med shop then post office for price on rod shipping to columbus,then to to mr,white.s place i dident see him last night while setting new lines but there was seversl guys fishing and the wind blowing on water so i couldent see the air bubbles,but got 7 new lines out with turtle scraps on them,and yes i got camera you seen the first one i got right well she turned it the best soup ever and got some kick to it too. i want this turtle more than anyone on,here and im not throwing up any white flags thats for sure it like fox trapping i got to out think him on some level.,and for bow shooting heck i hit the moon befor i got him in a soft place and im not sure if i want him dead just yeat,cause if he is the freak i think he is he's worth more alive, cause ive thouht this out what wouild make his shell white,even if he was out of water for a log time he still be green on his back right,,so till i get to check the lines at around 11.30 im just like the rest of you just waiting for my 15mins, of ogf,fame,,come on mr,white were all waiting for your close up shots ,markfish


----------



## fontinalis

im not trying to be mean, but even my wife, who is a second grade teacher is having a hard time understanding your posts. Try saying it out loud first, then typing it. I bet your message would come out a lot more clear. I hope you get your turtle, but this thread is starting to turn into an episode of finding bigfoot


----------



## markfish

is that better no big foot here ,just mr,white


----------



## JSykes3

@fontinalis, Lmao.


----------



## mdisalvo85

@fontinalis, I completely agree. I'm enjoying reading about this saga, but man it's tough to figure it out sometimes...


----------



## fontinalis

it take a litle praktise ,but if yew slow down and fowcus reel hrad yew ken reed it pritty gud.


----------



## FOSR

It's a little bit like the tourist rant scene from Monty Python:



> Tourist: Yes I quite agree I mean what's the point of being treated like sheep. What's the point of going abroad if you're just another tourist carted around in buses surrounded by sweaty mindless oafs from Kettering and Coventry in their cloth caps and their cardigans and their transistor radios and their Sunday Mirrors, complaining about the tea - "Oh they don't make it properly here, do they, not like at home" - and stopping at Majorcan bodegas selling fish and chips and Watney's Red Barrel and calamares and two veg and sitting in their cotton frocks squirting Timothy White's suncream all over their puffy raw swollen purulent flesh 'cos they "overdid it on the first day."
> 
> Bounder: (agreeing patiently) Yes absolutely, yes I quite agree...
> 
> Tourist: And being herded into endless Hotel Miramars and Bellvueses and Continentales with their modern international luxury roomettes and draught Red Barrel and swimming pools full of fat German businessmen pretending they're acrobats forming pyramids and frightening the children and barging into queues and if you're not at your table spot on seven you miss the bowl of Campbell's Cream of Mushroom soup, the first item on the menu of International Cuisine, and every Thursday night the hotel has a bloody cabaret in the bar, featuring a tiny emaciated **** with nine-inch hips and some bloated fat tart with her hair brylcreemed down and a big arse presenting Flamenco for Foreigners.
> 
> Bounder: (beggining to get fed up) Yes, yes now......
> 
> Tourist: And then some adenoidal typists from Birmingham with flabby white legs and diarrhoea trying to pick up hairy bandy-legged *** waiters called Manuel and once a week there's an excursion to the local Roman Remains to buy cherryade and melted ice cream and bleeding Watney's Red Barrel and one evening you visit the so called typical restaurant with local colour and atmosphere and you sit next to a party from Rhyl who keep singing "Torremolinos, torremolinos" and complaining about the food - "It's so greasy isn't it?" - and you get cornered by some drunken greengrocer from Luton with an Instamatic camera and Dr. Scholl sandals and last Tuesday's Daily Express and he drones on and on about how Mr. Smith should be running this country and how many languages Enoch Pow ell can speak and then he throws up over the Cuba Libres.




Or maybe James Joyce...



> O and the sea the sea crimson sometimes like fire and the glorious sunsets and the figtrees in the Alameda gardens yes and all the queer little streets and the pink and blue and yellow houses and the rosegardens and the jessamine and geraniums and cactuses and Gibraltar as a girl where I was a Flower of the mountain yes when I put the rose in my hair like the Andalusian girls used or shall I wear a red yes and how he kissed me under the Moorish wall and I thought well as well him as another and then I asked him with my eyes to ask again yes and then he asked me would I yes to say yes my mountain flower and first I put my arms around him yes and drew him down to me so he could feel my breasts all perfume yes and his heart was going like mad and yes I said yes I will Yes.


----------



## JSykes3

FOSR said:


> It's a little bit like the tourist rant scene from Monty Python:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe James Joyce...



......Yeah, I can understand markfish WAY more then that.


----------



## topstroke

go markfish go dont let'' MR WHITE'' beat you.You can do it..You can do it all night bobby!!!!!!!!!


----------



## markfish

had two on and the one broke off while i was pulling it in but it was not mr,white,the other i did get is just around 14lbs, and i think mr,white was on one of the big new heavey trebles cause it was smash flat,so on it goes tonight we try again,i think i can i think i can,,ell i hope i can by the time i get him ill be a spelling machine, abc spell checker on back order,ha,ha, this here is read between the line;s, are we haveing fun yet,ok im going and im gona get me some snapper,markfish


----------



## dinkbuster1

Kill ******! :d


----------



## markfish

but need a smaller key board there just two meney letter on this one ,im no school teacher just a dumb truck driver that takes out road rage on turtles;dam mr,white just cut me off to goto the shipping center,gerr road hogs ill get him just watch,and see,


----------



## JSykes3

Or you could try snagging him with a big treble and heavy rod and reel. Don't know if that's illegal here or not?


----------



## Rod Hawg

I'm telling you. Get some Halibut Hooks from Alaska. 8$ a hook. Those won't get bent easily. Haha! If you want a site I'll try to get you one.


----------



## streamstalker

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=U4xuZMpmXtc


----------



## fish on!

streamstalker said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=U4xuZMpmXtc


License to kill snappers by the government of the United Nations. Man, free to kill snappers at will. To kill, you must know your enemy, and in this case my enemy is a varmint. And a varmint will never quit - ever. They're like the Viet Cong - Varmint Cong. So you have to fall back on superior intelligence and superior firepower. And that's all she wrote.


----------



## Lowell H Turner

"Varmit Cong?" I remember that phrase from somewhere...Nat`l Geographic maybe? Good Luck! Just keep in mind, that adult albino might be worth some $$$$$; don`t be in too big a hurry to turn it into turtle soup. (Actually, FRIED turtle is EXCELLENT !)


----------



## JSykes3

I HAVE A REALLY GOOD IDEA!! Sorry for suggesting things so much but this one is probably the best I've come up with. JUGS!! You can jug fish for him. Since it won't be tied off to shore he can't really straighten or bend the hooks. Think about it. If he tries to pull away or dive he'll just take the jug under or with him, meaning he won't be pulling on the hooks. I would try it if I were you.


----------



## streamstalker

Aye, matey. Just be sure you have enough jug:





In the olden day they called it a Nantucket Sleighride:


----------



## JamesT

Im listening to chumbawumba.

I get knocked down.....but i get up again (markfish), and youre never gonna keep me down (markfish)......repeat.....
:T:T:T:S:S:S:S:S:T:T:


----------



## Wow

LONG LIVE THE TURTLE!!!!






................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## sonar

VARMIT CONG?? CADDY SHACK.......BILL MURRY? sounds familiar ... good one FO. ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## JamesT




----------



## markfish

well i got 5 jugs out there and the first few days they blowed all over the pond, and took forever to get 3 of the back cause the weeds so thick they got stuck in the middle of the pond so now the jug;s got longer lines and tied to bank,its working like i said i had two on yesterday, and one cat that is dead now too im tossing them out from now on john the owner told me to throw them out there are to,maney in there and i have 300lb,hooks that will hold them if they swallow the bait and not crush the hook first,there jaws are powerfull, not all hooks are the same 1. is rated for 600lb,stright shank big hook,on 300lb,test line,3 are shorter but thick srtight with some steel leader and 100lb.test line,and and they are made for turtles,and the rest is big trebles with 100lb,test line on jugs and 20 foot of line,i went down last night to rebait i had that chicken gisserts out side for 4 days woo,man i couldent get them on fast enought abought up chucked man they were ripe,.but all the weed is still stacked,up on my shore line so thats became a pain for me to work around, and thouight i try 1 new set right by the bridge where the creek feeds in thought that might be a good place for mr,white to hide during the day,well will see whats on the line around 8.30,markfish


----------



## Gobi Muncher

This story is reminiding me of all the people in "Joe Dirt" listening to his tale and rooting for him to find his parents!!


----------



## Perch

This story is getting big...........


Canton OH., Aug. 30 (UBSI) -- A giant snapping turtle stopped traffic on a Stark County road, drivers say.

Kelly Gizzetty-Glenn and Joe Coward were driving to the Mellet Mall Sunday when they saw what appeared to be an all white snapping turtle standing on the edge of a street, The Canton Depository in Canton reported.

"It looked like he was waiting for traffic to stop," Glenn said.

Concerned for the turtle's safety, the pair pulled over. Glenn said the turtle was bigger than a steering wheel and too heavy for her to pick up, estimating the Albino reptile at 70 to 80 pounds.

Whenever Glenn would get close to it to try to turn it around toward the field where it had come from, the turtle would snap at her. She ending up prodding it with her foot. After about 20 minutes, Glenn had the turtle heading back toward the field. She added that the Turtle had multiple hooks hanging from its jaws.

"He was quick [for being] such a big turtle," Glenn said.

When returning from the mall a few hours later, the couple stopped to check on the turtle. They didn't see it, but noticed its path through the field full of waist-high weeds. Glenn said the trail left by the turtle was matted to the ground.

"That's how heavy he was," Glenn said.

Micheal Jordan, the live animal manager at the Schtick Museum, estimated that the turtle was more than 10 years old, based on a picture of it.

"My guess is someone is trying to catch this big old Turtle" Glenn added.

They have Nicknamed the Turtle "Mr White"

More news as it breaks.


----------



## 419deerhunter

Perch said:


> This story is getting big...........
> 
> 
> Canton OH., Aug. 30 (UBSI) -- A giant snapping turtle stopped traffic on a Stark County road, drivers say.
> 
> Kelly Gizzetty-Glenn and Joe Coward were driving to the Mellet Mall Sunday when they saw what appeared to be an all white snapping turtle standing on the edge of a street, The Canton Depository in Canton reported.
> 
> "It looked like he was waiting for traffic to stop," Glenn said.
> 
> Concerned for the turtle's safety, the pair pulled over. Glenn said the turtle was bigger than a steering wheel and too heavy for her to pick up, estimating the Albino reptile at 70 to 80 pounds.
> 
> Whenever Glenn would get close to it to try to turn it around toward the field where it had come from, the turtle would snap at her. She ending up prodding it with her foot. After about 20 minutes, Glenn had the turtle heading back toward the field. She added that the Turtle had multiple hooks hanging from its jaws.
> 
> "He was quick [for being] such a big turtle," Glenn said.
> 
> When returning from the mall a few hours later, the couple stopped to check on the turtle. They didn't see it, but noticed its path through the field full of waist-high weeds. Glenn said the trail left by the turtle was matted to the ground.
> 
> "That's how heavy he was," Glenn said.
> 
> Micheal Jordan, the live animal manager at the Schtick Museum, estimated that the turtle was more than 10 years old, based on a picture of it.
> 
> "My guess is someone is trying to catch this big old Turtle" Glenn added.
> 
> They have Nicknamed the Turtle "Mr White"
> 
> More news as it breaks.


lmao you have to be making that up


----------



## Snakecharmer

Perch said:


> This story is getting big...........
> 
> 
> Canton OH., Aug. 30 (UBSI) -- A giant snapping turtle stopped traffic on a Stark County road, drivers say.
> 
> Kelly Gizzetty-Glenn and Joe Coward were driving to the Mellet Mall Sunday when they saw what appeared to be an all white snapping turtle standing on the edge of a street, The Canton Depository in Canton reported.
> 
> "It looked like he was waiting for traffic to stop," Glenn said.
> 
> Concerned for the turtle's safety, the pair pulled over. Glenn said the turtle was bigger than a steering wheel and too heavy for her to pick up, estimating the Albino reptile at 70 to 80 pounds.
> 
> Whenever Glenn would get close to it to try to turn it around toward the field where it had come from, the turtle would snap at her. She ending up prodding it with her foot. After about 20 minutes, Glenn had the turtle heading back toward the field. She added that the Turtle had multiple hooks hanging from its jaws.
> 
> "He was quick [for being] such a big turtle," Glenn said.
> 
> When returning from the mall a few hours later, the couple stopped to check on the turtle. They didn't see it, but noticed its path through the field full of waist-high weeds. Glenn said the trail left by the turtle was matted to the ground.
> 
> "That's how heavy he was," Glenn said.
> 
> Micheal Jordan, the live animal manager at the Schtick Museum, estimated that the turtle was more than 10 years old, based on a picture of it.
> 
> "My guess is someone is trying to catch this big old Turtle" Glenn added.
> 
> They have Nicknamed the Turtle "Mr White"
> 
> More news as it breaks.


That is too funny! My vote for post of the year.


----------



## topstroke

what the hell is goin on.I need an update....mr white prob won again today!!!!


----------



## Lowell H Turner

You got him on the run ! He was tryin` to "skip town', "jaw jewelry' and all ! Better HOPE he don`t get to the airport...(you don`t suppose he could get past the metal detector, do you? You know, like claim the hooks are actually lip piercings, or something like that?)


----------



## Rod Hawg

Don't worry guys. Markfish we'll get him eventually


:Banane45:


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Am sure you`ll understand we`ll want PHOTOS..."jaw jewelry" and all.


----------



## Perch

I think this Mr White is........Allright........


----------



## fontinalis

But wesley, what about the ROUS's

reptiles of unusual size, I dont think they exist


----------



## hang_loose

I'd bet I have close to 20 views on this post just to see a picture or if he caught it!!!


----------



## musikman43155

I know I'm looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## topstroke

i think he got away .I'M not sure markfish can out smart this mr.white,just isn't gonna happen!!!!!


----------



## fish on!

Perch said:


> Bien, shas de Thi fue un hilo de intersting aunque duro comprender a veces. Me siento mal para la Tortuga Albina, siendo thathe hace sólo su trabajo comiendo mierda y haciendo pompas. Yo ciertamente espero él sabio arriba y los arrastres fuera de dijo que charca y cabezas para aguas más seguras antes que el cazador gramaticalmente desafiado de tortuga dispare su ASNO. Vaya. ..........


La mierda de comer pompas de jabón hasta ahora ha desafiado más listo la gramática uno. Muy divertido, pero que será superior en el final? Yo apuesto por el Sr. White!


----------



## markfish

you can joke and and make your own minds up that im crazey but then you be dead wrong,hes inthere,and i know your all getting short with me not getting him for all to see,but the day is going to come,and i will have the last told ya so,with me and mr,white,standing head to head i spent 20.00 bucks at the hardwere store yesterday getting things to build a net trap now im tight with money and for me to buy this yesterday,and spend 5 hours building should tell you some thing,i got a nother one yesterday but no white, and the trap is almost complete,will finish this morning.and bait it to night and when i do get this monster ,ss you probley will see it in the repository,head line will read markfish battles the beast,and wins,so for all you non belivers,ill sale the pis,c to,ya,s when some one on here says he seen a monster 30 point buck do you call him out on it no, im not make one word up on this post and have offer a open door to come to the pond,now if i was full of it do you think for one minit.i do that,,ell no.im more , piss,, off that any of you are im the one going there every day and finding my hook and lines destroyed and have to spend 45,more min,there fixing them,and being pee off cause i got to come home and get on here and face the wolf pack yet again,so there are guy that do stand behind me on this i want to say thank you for your support, and you will be the first to see him in a im, message,with pic,then i will let them talk abought it on here and see if i should show him to the no,belivers, and i will but,i my have it run in the paper first,im not sure yet will see how you all start to behave first,but if your betting against me your gone lose your money,bank on that,i never thought this would run this big or this long but it is what it is and for over 4000,looks and and 140 post well some thing must be keeping you all comming back so i know you are messing with me and thats cool im built thick skinned and im a joker to so keep it comming,cause mr,white dont know his days are numbered but i do,and hes going to come home with me reel soon,i told you all that the sea weed has been on that side of the pond for four days and thats makeing each set hard to get out,with thick matt on the water so thats why im takeing the waders and the new net trap tonight,till tomarrow,markfish


----------



## Team Pursuit

hang_loose said:


> I'd bet I have close to 20 views on this post just to see a picture or if he caught it!!!


i have been checking this thread at least twice a day. this is definetly the best thread of the year. im not sure if im rooting for markfish or mr white !!!! lol


----------



## fish on!

Team Pursuit said:


> i have been checking this thread at least twice a day. this is definetly the best thread of the year. im not sure if im rooting for markfish or mr white !!!! lol


May the best man win! (Somehow I don't believe markfish will ever accept defeat. Mr. White you might as well just turn yourself in!)

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## topstroke

''varmit cong''


----------



## sonar

When a mans pride gets nicked,something goes into "overdrive",and I think we are witness to a guy who is in "super overdrive" And I tell you what,,,I would not want to be a white shelled turtle for nothin' around the tri-county area!! that ol'boy is on the war path ,for Mr.White!! & that turtle IS IN TROUBLE!! Go get 'em Markfish!!!


----------



## markfish

im not going down on this one my mind is in over drive so bad that stop sings look like white snapper to me right now,,hell the wife is sick of hearing abought it but i dont care i make her made talking abought it but then she say;s just get the dam thing so we can talk abought other things i said dame woman i trying every dam day,its like splitting an arrow with a arrow hard todo but can be done,and it will be done,and mr,white is the arrow and im the othere,soon i will hit the mark, then in going to put that beast on a leash and take him for a walk through town.markfish


----------



## fishincontrol

You can do it! (Crazy Guy from waterboy voice)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Perch

SO...............Draining the lake is OUT of the question???


----------



## 419deerhunter

markfish said:


> you can joke and and make your own minds up that im crazey but then you be dead wrong,hes inthere,and i know your all getting short with me not getting him for all to see,but the day is going to come,and i will have the last told ya so,with me and mr,white,standing head to head i spent 20.00 bucks at the hardwere store yesterday getting things to build a net trap now im tight with money and for me to buy this yesterday,and spend 5 hours building should tell you some thing,i got a nother one yesterday but no white, and the trap is almost complete,will finish this morning.and bait it to night and when i do get this monster ,ss you probley will see it in the repository,head line will read markfish battles the beast,and wins,so for all you non belivers,ill sale the pis,c to,ya,s when some one on here says he seen a monster 30 point buck do you call him out on it no, im not make one word up on this post and have offer a open door to come to the pond,now if i was full of it do you think for one minit.i do that,,ell no.im more , piss,, off that any of you are im the one going there every day and finding my hook and lines destroyed and have to spend 45,more min,there fixing them,and being pee off cause i got to come home and get on here and face the wolf pack yet again,so there are guy that do stand behind me on this i want to say thank you for your support, and you will be the first to see him in a im, message,with pic,then i will let them talk abought it on here and see if i should show him to the no,belivers, and i will but,i my have it run in the paper first,im not sure yet will see how you all start to behave first,but if your betting against me your gone lose your money,bank on that,i never thought this would run this big or this long but it is what it is and for over 4000,looks and and 140 post well some thing must be keeping you all comming back so i know you are messing with me and thats cool im built thick skinned and im a joker to so keep it comming,cause mr,white dont know his days are numbered but i do,and hes going to come home with me reel soon,i told you all that the sea weed has been on that side of the pond for four days and thats makeing each set hard to get out,with thick matt on the water so thats why im takeing the waders and the new net trap tonight,till tomarrow,markfish


----------



## fished-out

Oh, oh, he's got waders and he's going into the water. To paraphrase an old movie:

You go in da waders? Waders go in the water? Turtle's in da water_...."Fair well Spanish ladies....."_


----------



## Eyesready

I think its time to call in the swamp brothers.


----------



## Bazzin05

markfish, I'm on your side. Get that dag-nabit turtle. My all time best turtle bait was a piece of a hot mett on a hook you could barry inside of the mett and put a weight about 8"-10" away from it because the mett would float off the bottom. A buddy and me would site and watch for the bubbles of the turtles then throw a few feet infront of them and catch them in a few minutes everytime. So if you can see him that might be the way to go. We used surf poles and the heaviest braid we could find. The hardest part was getting them in once they could crawl, they are some strong little buggers.

Lets see this thing before it goes into hybernation for the winter!


----------



## steelhead1

Perch said:


> Bien, shas de Thi fue un hilo de intersting aunque duro comprender a veces. Me siento mal para la Tortuga Albina, siendo thathe hace sólo su trabajo comiendo mierda y haciendo pompas. Yo ciertamente espero él sabio arriba y los arrastres fuera de dijo que charca y cabezas para aguas más seguras antes que el cazador gramaticalmente desafiado de tortuga dispare su ASNO. Vaya. ..........





fish on! said:


> La mierda de comer pompas de jabón hasta ahora ha desafiado más listo la gramática uno. Muy divertido, pero que será superior en el final? Yo apuesto por el Sr. White!




Dudo cualquier cosa o anyone' el asno de s va a conseguir el tiro. 

¡Estoy arraigando para señor White!!!


----------



## puterdude

Para aquellos de ustedes que desea escribir a español, se aplican las mismas reglas TOS.Sólo un heads up!


Translated into English:

For those of you that want to type Spanish,the same TOS rules apply.Just a heads up!


----------



## shwookie

Its come down to a battle of wits.
.
.
.
.
Congrats to the victor, heres a hunk of meat.


----------



## markfish

eather they think there funney or there trying to get this post locked out then know one will get to see mr,white ,so dont be a hater,if your not into this post dont reply like that, seem 4.452 other or ok with it 'so i did get down there and put my home made net trap in and put longer leaders on all my jugs and changed hooks to some smaller and some trebles and fresh gills on the hook and 10 gills in the net trap,so im hopeing these changes will induce mr,white to come abord,for the good guys on here to see the freak of all turtles,,,and insted of locking out a darn good post just lock them out for a few days,please dont screw this up for everbody,say something nice or don;t say anything at all,markfish


----------



## PapawSmith

markfish said:


> i law in bed think what can i do to out smart this hog, will see tonight,markfish


After reading this entire thread I'm not really sure at this point that you trying "to outsmart" Mr. White will necessarily be playing to your strengths. I recommend you continue to bombard him with multiple hooksets and traps. I'm betting on you to post up an awesome pic before first ice, but I believe your best chances lie in increased opportunities and that would be more hooks, more baits, more traps. Leave all the complicated critter "outsmarting" to turkey hunters. This is one of the best threads ever, good luck young man.


----------



## sonar

WELL,,,all the man is trying to do is produce a really BIG white turtle to be eradicated from a pond,,, & as it sounds, is keeping more people (kids,swimming hole) to be "off limits" to them,since there is an enormous white snapping turtle swimming around in it .AS SIMPLE AS THAT!.?. BUT,,,Markfish,, like, with most well intended people,is experiencing MUCH MORE difficulties than had been foreseen..... This is where the interest to many has occurred . And I too have been intrigued by the continued misfortune ,narrow escapes,near misses,failed equipment,seaweed,catfish,wind,etc.,,and all goings on there-in,& I don't care who you are,,,we all have had our own "white turtles" to deal with,, at some point in our tiny lil' lives.... This man is gonna prevail victorious!!!,,I hope! 'Cause He is DETERMINED! good luck! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## Tom Tupa

How about a picture of your snapper trap? Or any pics related to Mr. White. Like smashed hooks, failed attempts, and other misfortunes. Maybe after seeing pics we can offer better advice.


----------



## Perch

Do snappers come out of the water on a regular basis? Maybe try to trap him on shore? Last time I helped catch a snapper we used chicken heads for bait


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ezbite

to those replying in spanish, maybe you could share your joke on some spanish fishing site and practice ENGLISH on OGF...


----------



## shwookie

ezbite said:


> to those replying in spanish, maybe you could share your joke on some spanish fishing site and practice ENGLISH on OGF...


Don't worry, they weren't talking about you.


----------



## JSykes3

Yeah.....its called Ohio game fishing, not Barcelona game fishing.


----------



## Fish_Heads

*I can't wait to see pictures of the great "Mr White"

Markfish there's 2 more of us rootin' for ya !

Fish_Heads *

Go Markfish Go !!!!


----------



## ezbite

shwookie said:


> Don't worry, they weren't talking about you.


i could care less who they are talking about. if your going to reply, reply in english. enough of the high school crap.


----------



## fallen513

I'm with EZBite. Cut the dude some slack. 




White turtles and thirty point bucks. I'm tuned in. Go get'm!


----------



## fishknife

I'm on your side Mark. Good luck with Mr White.


----------



## topstroke

you are goin down ''MR WHITE '' your days are numbered!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kasting king

Go get him Mark! Tom I agree, cut the guy some sack. If you want to post in spanish or any other language for that matter go troll another site.

Mark, I would like to come see this thing sometime. I have some hooks and wire left over from my shark trip this past July you might want to try.

Andrew


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Markfish, DON`T get me wrong, am ALL for you vs this prehistoric throwback; and so long as we get to see "proof of purchase" am ALL for you taking down Godzilla`s buddy`s cousin- in- law and "puttin` the wood" to it`s armored a$$ ! SPANK him !


----------



## Dfrenzy

Markfish take your time, learn from your mistakes and move forward but don't give up. Those who laughed at you will envy you when you produce. How many of these guys would have the nads to get in the swamp and set lines in the first place? I give you a lot of credit for hanging in there and not giving up. I have one request that when you catch him and get your picture of proof you let ****** go. He's a special trophy that needs to continue to be the king of his swamp palace. Best of luck to you and ****** both.


----------



## markfish

first i want to say to you good guy ez-bite and kasting kink and all others that have my back thank you ,and and.andrew.your welcome to come down any time,and the turtles only come out of the water during the spring to lay eggs,asfar as i know, and i did take some pics yesterday of the new set and the jug line,but i got to upload them first,then ill put them up ok, and as far as the care for mr,white ive though it out and come up with two choies,1st is if hes what we all think he is there will be a call placed to the canton repository,then tons of pic and he will goto a water zoo,or back home,and the home part will be decided by the owner not me,im not looking to cash a check on him thats a lot of money,but im not after that im trapping my pride now, and them guys that are telling me to learn from the past im tring but dont get me wrong,this is no 25lb,turtle, from what i have seen of him,im saying hes 18inches wide with a neck i see come out that had to go 14in, and his head is just under the size of a soft ball,and thats been 3 times i have got to see him work me over,and to tell ya the truth i dont think i will be able to lift him,that;s a fact, hes not a 100lbs but im thinking he;s close to 40to60,is my guess, but i could be wrong all i know for sure is hes very big,well today will see if my home made net worked will upload pic;s .till latter will see how all works out,thank to all ogf;s and may,i get that mud dog markfish


----------



## markfish

ok here is the pond and the set and the weeds


----------



## Snakehead

markfish said:


> ok here is the pond and the set and the weeds


Where's the turtle though?


----------



## markfish

well there are two more out side in conatiner cleaning out for butchering,in a few more day ill do number two then number 3 for the freezer,,no mr,white still in battel,i still got a lot of fight left in me and someones going down, there were request for pic;s of the pond and the set;s so there they are,may the best man win, and when i do get him you won;t even half to have your computer on you will here me yelling four three countys away,i will pull an ike on ya all,makkfish


----------



## StuckAtHome

I'll bite.
I just couldn't resist after seeing this post go 19 pages, turtles post don't interest me, so I started reading, I mean what I could read. 
I'm betting on the turtle....


Sent from my htc thunderbolt from my kayak


----------



## Redheads

Keep at it.

Depending on the weather you may have about another month.

Turtles usually start hibbernation when the water temps fall to about 50 deg.


I love me some turtle soup 

Long live ****** (Chelydra serpentina)

GOOD LUCK
redheads


----------



## topstroke

keep on ..keeping on markfish you can do it u are in the fight of your life perserverance is the key!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fish on!

Redheads said:


> Keep at it.
> 
> Depending on the weather you may have about another month.
> 
> Turtles usually start hibbernation when the water temps fall to about 50 deg.
> 
> 
> I love me some turtle soup
> 
> Long live ****** (Chelydra serpentina)
> 
> GOOD LUCK
> redheads


White turtles, unlike the common variety, have adapted to winter and are very active once the ground is snow covered. Their white pigmentation has naturally evolved, making them virtually invisible in the snow.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## sherman51

hey markfish
most of us just keep coming back not to see if youve caught this binoturtle or is that dinoturtle. but anyway its just to see the pictures when you do. we just know your going to get him sooner or later.

and this has been a great thread. its got alot of followers.
sherman


----------



## Double J

Has bino turtle showed up at the mall lately,I'd look there.

I think owner John has found a creative way of eradicating his pond turtles! lol

craziest thread of the year


----------



## Rod Hawg

markfish said:


> well there are two more out side in conatiner cleaning out for butchering,in a few more day ill do number two then number 3 for the freezer,,no mr,white still in battel,i still got a lot of fight left in me and someones going down, there were request for pic;s of the pond and the set;s so there they are,may the best man win, and when i do get him you won;t even half to have your computer on you will here me yelling four three countys away,i will pull an ike on ya all,makkfish


 
Nice job on getting another Snapper Markfish. One of these days a jug will be out in the middle of the lake with Mr. White on it. LOL:Banane40:


----------



## shwookie

Seriously? The posts in spanish are the ones you guys are complaining about having a hard time reading?


----------



## shwookie

Dfrenzy said:


> Markfish take your time, learn from your mistakes and move forward but don't give up. Those who laughed at you will envy you when you produce. How many of these guys would have the nads to get in the swamp and set lines in the first place? I give you a lot of credit for hanging in there and not giving up. *I have one request that when you catch him and get your picture of proof you let ****** go.* He's a special trophy that needs to continue to be the king of his swamp palace. Best of luck to you and ****** both.


Kinda hard to let it go once it has an extra orifice in its head...


----------



## ezbite

shwookie said:


> Seriously? The posts in spanish are the ones you guys are complaining about having a hard time reading?



I like you better as a lurker....


----------



## JSykes3

AAAAHHHHH!!! I can't wait till you get him! The suspense is killing me!


----------



## Tom Tupa

Good luck. If we could bet, I'd take Senor Blanco at 1:20 odds.

Mr. White Pics?

Ain't Gonna Happen.

.

How about a pic of your snapper trap?

And yes, I don't think you even made a trap.....


----------



## Tom Tupa

also, the ratio of big bass to dinks will definitely improve once Mr. White is removed....

just sayin...


----------



## sonar

Tupa,,,, post #180- click on the snap-shot,on the right side,,,1st.pic... from the left,,,,there is his trap!Looks good to me. ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## Tom Tupa

Very nice! Didn't see that. But I think if Mr. White somehow managed to get in it, that he'd also manage to get out. A+ for effort!!!

"Genius is one percent inspiration and ninety-nine percent perspiration."

Thomas A. Edison 

I still think think Mr. White will be fine...and well fed....


----------



## Tom Tupa

I also think Mr. White will eat the bait inside that trap from outside of it lol....


----------



## ezbite

YO Markfish Buddy. try checking your baits more often, maybe even at midnight before he knows whats up.. tuesday i went to a new pond and ive been left with bare hooks the last 2 days. the baits were set and left alone for roughly 24 hrs. so i switched up and i baited them about 130pm thursday and went back out at midnight and got this badboy. i think he was still enjoying my chuck steak when i pulled him outta the mud.


----------



## Team Pursuit

Tom, that thing is flipping HUGE !!!!!! What did it way?


----------



## kasting king

Now thats a turtle!


----------



## topstroke

maby you two could tem up and take this sob '' MR WHITE '' down teamwork may be the key to his demise!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snakecharmer

Nice turtle Tom. That's one ugly turtle.


----------



## markfish

thats a good one there ez-bite and your right on the money them paints are killing me i baited twice yesterday morning and at 7.30 last night,and the trap i built needs some tweeking them smart dog just reach in there heades through the net and ate 10 gills so i added more netting last night and fresh gills,and all the hooks were cleaned off so rebaited all them,and if i get schooled again this morning in going to put chicken wire around the bait,then im just going to half to start fishing for him,with live gills, here is what i think is going on them paints are takeing the bait off before them big ones come out at night and thats why i waited till 7.30 last night to bait them, i know mr,white has put on 5lbs,of free gill in over a week he is winning for now,but this old red neck still got some tricks up my sleeve,and i will concore this beast one way or another soon im,starting to get a bit T;off myself,but i know i can get him and im going to,ive been in my waders and clearing the weeds out for 4 days stright and they keep comming back to my side of the pond then them paints drag the jugs in the shallows and weeds and clean my hooks, so till later guys its time to see if i got bit,thanks for all the support some of you guys have help me a lot with things to try and i do try them stand together and fall together,but this one we all will be standing together.on and your all going to see something great at the end before the out side does,and you will be glade you stuck it out with me and mr,white,this is going to be big news thats for sure,and that one tom got not to knock him at all but dubble that and your talking abought mr,white the hog turtlezilla,the fresh water beast and i dont think i will be able to hold him up like that for the pics,well its time to get to the pond of schooling,latter guys markfish


----------



## markfish

i just thought i say i think the turtle you got there has a better smile lol nice dude;you got my number call me mabey well get him together,then i can be star like you your friend markfish


----------



## puterdude

Nice turtle Tom,after seeing that video of the hog hunt earlier this summer and now that turtle,appears you'll be eating well this winter


----------



## ezbite

thanks guys, that turtle from last night is a beast for sure. 

markfish, thanks for the invite, but Mr. ****** is yours. i was just giving you some advise on what worked for me. go git em'


----------



## fallen513

EZBITE! You did it!


----------



## Rod Hawg

Nice one Ezbite! Bet there is some meat on that puppy!


----------



## 419deerhunter

Dang EZ that thing is a monster


----------



## reo

I agree with whoever said that this "is the best thread ever"


----------



## BFG

> How about a picture of your snapper trap?



Soon to be the newest pickup line at Bowling Green State University...per my nephew...



C'mon Markfish...we are rooting for you buddy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stampede

O.K. now i'm hooked.I've spent two lunch breaks reading this and now i'm a markfish follower.Get'em markfish.


----------



## Skish

Just started reading this epic battle of wills today and thought I'd throw another method at ya.
There was an old man that trapped turtles at our local little farm pond. He used an old shopping cart as the trap. It had chicken wire (fencing) over the top of it secured with wire and a dowel across the top with the hanging trigger. He had cut the bottom off of it below the basket. 
For bait he used fishparts etc, in a jar with holes punched in the top secured to the inside of the front of the basket. To set the trap he would push in the "pusher" side of the baskets flap (accepted other baskets), and the trigger (piece of wood that would go almost to the bottom of the basket with a notch close to the top, to catch the flap) attached to the dowel, which would set once the baskets flap reached the top.

The turtles would go in hit the trigger, flap would close and he had a small flag that would go up when the flap went down. He could check his trap from across the pond. 

He shared some of his soup with us and always left us the shells. Good luck.

Skish


----------



## fontinalis

when you catch him, what are you going to do with it? I really hope we get to see this thing.


----------



## 419deerhunter

here you go mark found this on another forum I am on thought you might pick up some pointers or tips 
http://bow.fishingcountry.com/forum...7-2011-New-Jersey-Snappin-Turtle-Trappin-Pics


----------



## Rod Hawg

Stampede said:


> O.K. now i'm hooked.I've spent two lunch breaks reading this and now i'm a markfish follower.Get'em markfish.


 

I might get shirts made.

Markfish vs. The Great White


----------



## shroomhunter

Mark,
I know we're friends and all but I'm kinda rooting for Old Whitee myself, the ancient old bugger been around a long time if he's as big as you say. Besides the longer he eludes you the longer this enjoyable reading will be at the top
No peta guy here, I used to trap turtles every summer when I was a kid, I just enjoy reading the thread so I'll root for the turtle.
Good Luck Mark


----------



## puterdude

Things are getting serious now,seen this poster today


----------



## Rod Hawg

My Gosh PD. That's to much! Haha!


----------



## lordofthepunks

the most accurate statement of the entire thread, "match witts" lol nice puterdude


----------



## imalt

If this goes on for another week there will be 10,000 views.


----------



## russ9054

This is awesome!
Hey Markfish maybe mr. white has more refind tastes, try a big peice of bloody beef.


----------



## flylogicsteelhead

Tom you guys have the same face, Flippin Awesome!!!! As for the 20:1 odds, I'll ride a c-note on that.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fish on!

puterdude said:


> Things are getting serious now,seen this poster today


Hope Turtlemania isn't a steel cage match, one of these critters has already shown the ability to defeat the cage!


----------



## James F

I'm rooting for Markfish,keep at it.I think I see a book deal here, maybe even a movie


----------



## fish on!

James F said:


> I'm rooting for Markfish,keep at it.I think I see a book deal here, maybe even a movie


Think we could get Tom Cruise to play markfish?


----------



## russ9054

James F said:


> I'm rooting for Markfish,keep at it.I think I see a book deal here, maybe even a movie


The 21st century" Moby Dick". I love it!


----------



## catfishnut

I've been eagerly following this..... I wish he would hurry up and catch this beast!!.......they only live 50-60yrs!!


----------



## FOSR

I don't know, man, maybe be careful what you wish for.


----------



## Tom Tupa

ez"easily insane"bite

Nic pic...


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Am not sure about the common snapping turtle, but read somewhere that in the 1970`s an alligator snapping turtle was caught in a fishing net that had "RC- 1852" engraved on the bottom of it`s shell. The turtle weighed close to 100 lbs then. It was examined by someone at the St. Louis Zoo who determined that due to how a turtle`s shell grows that in fact the inscription was probabily genuine and done when the turtle was 10- 15 yrs old. Did not say what became of the turtle...that turtle at that time was atleast 130+ yrs old. Their ancient ancesters appeared BEFORE the dinosaurs...


----------



## markfish

well some of you guys are giveing good help,and that shopping cart deal well thats cool but dont thing im going to start steeling to get this turtle,right now,hes getting the points,and im loosing but i will turn this ball game around and score the winning run, he destroyed the net yesterday and two trebles,were eather smash or strighten out,now im think of going back to smaller circle hooks,and them were on jugs that were cut lose and free flooting,around the pond mr,white is a tackel buster thats for sure,he got 10 more gills last night and i put more net over the bait to keep his head out that dident go down well for me, one guy did say drain the pond, wish i could but he be hid in the bank some were, and if they do make a book or a movie it will have to be a two part,movie,and tom,cruise wouild never get that down and dirty for this beast,and i do take my camera hoping to get a pic of him crusing the shore,but that weed is keeping him hid and i try to cleae it out every day and its all back in the morning;wish the wind would push it to the other side were it was,when we first seen him he;s like a turtle snipper all dugg in and battle ready,he has not got this big and old by being dumb,thats for sure,right now im the one looking scared and beating but that;s how i fill he;s going hungrey today cause i cant set for him today for familey reunion,then sunday it;s,on again and im comming in with everything i got and im going to stay there sunday evening and wait him out with head lamp and rod with 40lb.braid and live gill;s and if i got to fish for him im going to the only thing is once i do get him hooked if he gets in the bottom im stuck till he needs air then we fight more till he hits the shore then i got to goin after him and i be the first to say im going to be pretty scard till i find his tail and get him up on the shore is not going to be a walk in the park,but i have got to get him this week i hope for all to see mr.white and just like to say thanks to all that have been posting on this thread man i never thought this wouild get this big,but wow you guys are great and pretty dame funny to,thanks again till sunday mr,white is sill standing tall,markfish


----------



## hang_loose

FOSR said:


> I don't know, man, maybe be careful what you wish for.
> 
> swedish chef turtle soup - YouTube


Funny video!!!!! I now think I have more than 10% of the views on this thread.. Its addicting


----------



## Tom Tupa

Dont Underestimate tom cruise. He may just get down and dirty for the part. When ron kauk trained him for the climbing scenes in MI:2, he said tom was quite good and ended up doing more scenes than they had originally intended. Kauk ended up being his double in only the hardest scenes. So he probably could play markfish.


----------



## russ9054

Markfish wat size hook are you using? I used to catch turtles with my dad and we just put a stake in the ground with 5' of nylon rope but the hooks we used were1/8" diameter steel and from tip of the hook to shaft was at least 1.25".


----------



## Hatchetman

Have you heard about the new show that Jeff Foxworthy has for this fall ? It's called "Are you smarter than a snapping turtle?"


----------



## Shortdrift

Aw, c'mon Markfish. Admit it. The weed you keep refering to isn't in the pond, it is wrapped up and hanging from your lips. Now, isn't that turtle really about three pounds but looks like fifty and white after your eighth or tenth smoke? Keep on puffing, don't srart snorting cause we all like you and your posts. Have a safe high weekend.


----------



## firemanstevec34

Markfish, I have an actual turtle trap that you can use. He won't get out of this. It held a 38 pounder with no problem last year. I live in the Wellington area. Just PM me. By the way, that 38 pounder was released back into the water. IMO get some pictures and release him. If he's as big and unique as you say, he deserves to fight another day. Good luck in your venture. It definately has been fun to read.


----------



## russ9054

Hey a biologist for the cleveland metro parks named Mike Durkalec(sorry slaughtered that last name) could help you get that turtle into the zoo.
Go get him!!!


----------



## Coonhound

This is a great read...can't wait for the outcome! Heck, i just wanna see pics!


----------



## streamstalker

> mr,white is a tackel buster thats for sure,he got 10 more gills last night and i put more net over the bait to keep his head out that dident go down well for me, one guy did say drain the pond, wish i could but he be hid in the bank some were, and if they do make a book or a movie it will have to be a two part,movie,and tom,cruise wouild never get that down and dirty for this beast


Ten gills in one night? Are you sure you are dealing with only one giant snapper? They already did make that movie, and it starred Bugs Bunny and CecilTurtle:





And they made a sequel--still didn't go well for Bugs, and you know he didn't lose too many fights:


----------



## Lowell H Turner

You can TAKE him (or more likely "her"- female turtles are usually bigger) DOWN !!! Worse comes to worse a tempered stainless steel shark hook on 1/16th steel cable and a couple of clamps AIN`T gonna break ! Go as VERY HEAVY DUTY as it takes...


----------



## markfish

well ive been around the block with all types and sizes of hooks and even got turtle hooks that are thick steel,yesterday pulling the jugs there were 3 of the bent stright took pic;s of the hooks will replace them latter today and as far as smoking you know what shame on you,were did you forget the part that im a truck driver ever here of randoms pee in a cup,my blood runs clean ,ell i dont even drink,stop,now that thats all cleared up FIREMANSTEVEC34 i will im you in a bit and will,talk,and for the tip on the zoo man thanks,but if mr,white is the freak i think he is but not 100,percent sure yet im only 100 percent sure his shell was white,and when he goes down and he will,go down then and only then will it goto the press and with are good sites name once i have there ok,to use it in the press,and you guy;s dont know how good you got it right now your in the front seats and got back stages passes and will see the mr.white days before the news so you should fill pretty good abought that,then it comes down two my 2 choies,to put him in a zoo or release him elese where in the wild,to grow much bigger and older,and put off more ofspringsof his beauty,and im going to try some new hooks tonight and was thinking of putting out a trout line but not if it keeps storming,but i will be rebaiting this evening,so them jokes of videos will come to a end,and you here a man say stop the press we got this in mr,white goes down,till tomarrow have a safe and fun day markfish


----------



## lordofthepunks

if you were as good at turtle hunting as you are at run on sentences, you would have caught a dozen white snappers by now.

my opinion, if you catch this thing, take it to the zoo. if not, some other idiot will catch the thing and eat it.


----------



## rcjohnson

Many years ago, my friend and I were trying to catch a large snapper but he busted every line and hook that we could find. Finally a very old man suggested that we tie a spring in the line. We got him!


----------



## fish on!

rcjohnson said:


> Many years ago, my friend and I were trying to catch a large snapper but he busted every line and hook that we could find. Finally a very old man suggested that we tie a spring in the line. We got him!


Being a trucker, you surely have some heavy duty bungees. They may work as well.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Perch

Now that spring suggestion sounds like a good idea !!!! Also, at this point and with as many views as this thread has, I would not advertise this ponds location as to prevent someone else from coming in with an "I'll get that SOB" attitude or worse ........"$$$ in their eyes"

-Sayin'


----------



## dinkbuster1

when i used to set-line for snappers i used really thick braided and tarred twine attached to a steel leader with a standard #2-1/0 j-hook baited with a piece of pork. that line was attached to a tree or a long pipe driven into the ground. the snappers would swallow the small hook and they would only pull as hard as their pain tolerance. the turtles i got were headed to people who would eat them so no worry about if they were injured or later died. 

not sure if you want to try it this way if you plan on releasing it, but i never had a broken or bent hook with this method.


----------



## ezbite

lordofthepunks said:


> if you were as good at turtle hunting as you are at run on sentences, you would have caught a dozen white snappers by now.
> 
> my opinion, if you catch this thing, take it to the zoo. if not, some other idiot will catch the thing and eat it.



as usual, the great steve speaks and belittles another OGF member and the whole group of those that eat turtle.


----------



## Rod Hawg

This is going to turn into a war. A week of battle. The war rages on. Go Markfish!


----------



## lordofthepunks

ezbite said:


> as usual, the great steve speaks and belittles another OGF member and the whole group of those that eat turtle.


wow, it was a joke and im not the first person in the 250 post thread to say something about markfishes writing but you love calling out the stuff i say so i understand that others can take jabs but not i.

as far as your other comment. ive spent many summers hunting turtles, provided tons of turtle meat for plenty of gatherings and the such. i have eaten turtle meat on many occasions and i dont advocate not eating snapping turtles. HOWEVER, its a freaking rarity to see an albino turtle. im sure that doesnt mean anything to you and i dont expect you to appreciate an abnormality like this but others might

i cant imagine an albino turtle tasting any different then a normal one but its all the same right, lets just kill it and grill it. i, for one, appreciate wildlife and the curveballs nature throws sometimes. 


like said earlier "yaaaahhhhoooo, found something rare, lets kill it!"


----------



## musikman43155

lordofthepunks said:


> as far as your other comment. ive spent many summers hunting turtles, provided tons of turtle meat for plenty of gatherings and the such. i have eaten turtle meat on many occasions and i dont advocate not eating snapping turtles. HOWEVER, its a freaking rarity to see an albino turtle. im sure that doesnt mean anything to you and i dont expect you to appreciate an abnormality like this but others might!


When I fished with LofP @ Buckeye a few months back, he shared with me how he would setup trotlines or juglines @ ponds near him & would catch snapping turtles pretty frequently. There's nothing illegal about catching and eating an albino turtle it's just a matter of opinion on the deal. 

Personally I would probably sell it, unless there was some place locally to donate it to be viewed by others.


----------



## Perch

This is a pretty neat thread, maybe simmering down would be good so it doesnt get shut down?? 

Cmon' Have fun with it without fisticuffs..............


----------



## fish on!

The more I read this thread the more I've come to respect markfish. He's taken heat from a lot of people, myself included, and takes it all in stride. He's never lost sight of his goal, or engages in pettiness, even while others around him are being petty.
The ability to punctuate properly is all well and good, but in the overall scheme of things means very little. markfish is the kind of guy I would be very comfortable spending a day fishing with. It seems to me, he's a good person, and one I could easily call friend.
Win or lose, I'm behind ya buddy.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## lordofthepunks

hunting turtles was always alot of fun to me. i havent done it for years but it was always a blast.

when my wife and i started dating, i told her how easy it was to catch big snapping turtles. she thought i was full of crap so (not having any gear because i hadnt done it for a few years) we took a trip to wal-mart, bought some cheap gear, cheap meat and cheap line. grabbed a couple of empty milk jugs and went to work. 

i guarenteed 2 snappers on three jugs, she thought i was nuts.

we went together, set the lines in the evening, went back the next morning and all three jugs were either moving or near the bank.

the first just was empty. the second jug had a huge snapper, (i think) burried in the mud near the bank, after tugging and tugging, the line broke (cheap line). the third was by this time, swimming around in the middle of the pond. 

i explained that you cant leave it this way because it would likely die. she says, "what are you gonna do then?" stripped down to underwear and proceeded to swim out to the jug to pull it back. 

again, wife (at the time new girlfriend) thinks im nuts and at the risk of having her think i was a straight up *******, risking getting you know what bit off, being a sportsman, swam out to that dam jug just to keep a gnarly animal from suffering a wastefull death. 


i respect wildlife, i enjoy nature and wildlife, i appreciate the things nature has to offer, especially when its something as rare as an albino snapping turtle. there are millions of others out there that tasted just as good, let this one live.


----------



## bountyhunter

I know markfish, out standing guy. so he didn,t go to harvard, [maybe he went to yale?


----------



## fallen513

fish on! said:


> The more I read this thread the more I've come to respect markfish. He's taken heat from a lot of people, myself included, and takes it all in stride. He's never lost sight of his goal, or engages in pettiness, even while others around him are being petty.
> The ability to punctuate properly is all well and good, but in the overall scheme of things means very little. markfish is the kind of guy I would be very comfortable spending a day fishing with. It seems to me, he's a good person, and one I could easily call friend.
> Win or lose, I'm behind ya buddy.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


____________


Nice post.


----------



## Rod Hawg

lordofthepunks said:


> hunting turtles was always alot of fun to me. i havent done it for years but it was always a blast.
> 
> when my wife and i started dating, i told her how easy it was to catch big snapping turtles. she thought i was full of crap so (not having any gear because i hadnt done it for a few years) we took a trip to wal-mart, bought some cheap gear, cheap meat and cheap line. grabbed a couple of empty milk jugs and went to work.
> 
> i guarenteed 2 snappers on three jugs, she thought i was nuts.
> 
> we went together, set the lines in the evening, went back the next morning and all three jugs were either moving or near the bank.
> 
> the first just was empty. the second jug had a huge snapper, (i think) burried in the mud near the bank, after tugging and tugging, the line broke (cheap line). the third was by this time, swimming around in the middle of the pond.
> 
> i explained that you cant leave it this way because it would likely die. she says, "what are you gonna do then?" stripped down to underwear and proceeded to swim out to the jug to pull it back.
> 
> again, wife (at the time new girlfriend) thinks im nuts and at the risk of having her think i was a straight up *******, risking getting you know what bit off, being a sportsman, swam out to that dam jug just to keep a gnarly animal from suffering a wastefull death.
> 
> 
> i respect wildlife, i enjoy nature and wildlife, i appreciate the things nature has to offer, especially when its something as rare as an albino snapping turtle. there are millions of others out there that tasted just as good, let this one live.


 
Nice one LOTP! I wouldn't swim out there. Thats for sure That was a big Snapper!


----------



## Double J

fish on! said:


> Being a trucker, you surely have some heavy duty bungees. They may work as well.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


How could he possibly be a trucker? I think his job is ridding farmer John's pond of turtles,when would he have time for anything else like a real job?


----------



## Double J

bountyhunter said:


> I know markfish, out standing guy. so he didn,t go to harvard, [maybe he went to yale?


maybe he's Labrae's valedictorian?? lol


----------



## russ9054

"Towards thee I roll, thou all destroying but unconquering turtle; to the last I grapple with thee; from hells heart I stab at thee; for hates sake I spit my last breath at thee. Sink al jugs and all hearses to one common pool! and since neither can be mine, let me then tow to pieces, while still chasing thee though tied to thee, thou damned turtle! - Moby "Turtle"


----------



## fontinalis

musikman43155 said:


> When I fished with LofP @ Buckeye a few months back, he shared with me how he would setup trotlines or juglines @ ponds near him & would catch snapping turtles pretty frequently. There's nothing illegal about catching and eating an albino turtle it's just a matter of opinion on the deal.
> 
> Personally I would probably sell it, unless there was some place locally to donate it to be viewed by others.


Its illegal to sell wild reptiles in ohio.


----------



## Wow

lordofthepunks said:


> wife (at the time new girlfriend) thinks im nuts and at the risk of having her think i was a straight up *******,


Don't worry Steve! Your secret is safe with us! You can stay in the closet !--Tim................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## lordofthepunks

Wow said:


> Don't worry Steve! Your secret is safe with us! You can stay in the closet !--Tim................................................................................................................................................................
> View attachment 49426


lol, its hard to claim im not. when you own 2 camaros, a 4x4 chevy with dual exhaust and a bassboat, your pretty much doomed. i dont know why i just dont break out the lynard skynard t-shirt and grow out a mullet


anyway, good luck to mark! hes having fun, thats all that really matters.


----------



## sherman51

now how is he going to rid farmer johns pond of turtles if he cant even catch one little white turtle,LOL, LOL, LOL.

just kiddin markfish but i just couldnt resist. but he is way ahead in this game between you and him. i am still on your side.
sherman


----------



## Rod Hawg

lordofthepunks said:


> lol, its hard to claim im not. when you own 2 camaros, a 4x4 chevy with dual exhaust and a bassboat, your pretty much doomed. i dont know why i just dont break out the lynard skynard t-shirt and grow out a mullet


You could be the next Swamp People. Take your wife out to catch Alligators.
"Shoot em Liz! Shoot em!"


----------



## markfish

well he was out last evening,i was out of stinky bait so i used chicken skin,and fat, after i baited my 1st, jug he was on it and pulled the fat right off, then i watched him go to the net were he;s been eating for free ,but it was not baited yet and to the middle of the pond he headed so i went and replaced 3 hook;s and baited them,got back were i started a had a catfish,over the hill it went rebaited, then my fishing partner showed up we tied 3, 50foot lines together but still not long enought to go across the pond.so we just ran it on the one side for now with 6,more hooks,then it was dark and he had kocked his keys in his truck, so i went home got the excape,cause he had his wife and daughter with him, ran them home by portage lakes got his key and back to the pond,to get his truick i felt so,bad he went out of his way to help me try to catch this beast,and by the way he has see mr,white to,his screan name chevell some thing,he should be on here later,he said he cant find this post i said good lord you cant miss it, will take down more jugs this morning to put on trout line and add more hooks,for my mr.white,and dont worrie abought anyone comming and trying to get him from me,to sell it,they dont stand a chance on trying to sneek in there, they watch it like a hawk. and they all know me and when and were im going to bethere,i have said it many times hes not going to be sold,i will say it just one more time,the ZOO,OR RELOCATED,after are fame,in the paper and on here, i said this week i was going to put the presser on him,and im going todo just that,i need to shoot a ground hog and use him for bait then see them ripe the meat off,the hooks, cause thats what it going to take a very tought peace of meat, for a tought old turtle,ps i don;t drive 24 hours a day,he will make the wrong move and when he does bam,his big white ,ss is mine for a few days, and then i will need some one on here to come over to my house and pull his head out so i can put a tape on it, then when you get up close and take in his size, bet you dont want know part of that then,old soft ball head,and lordofthepunks or what ever iv read your post on fishing and many have backed you on tournament,even i have,but dont uderrate me on my spelling, that dont mean a thing to me and when it comes to bassing i dame good my self,just finished 3rd in the points on x-series,so im no lame bird,and have been in there for years,so back to mr,white i was happey to see him last night to asure my self that im not seeing things,and i am big white snapper.he lives,that;s spelled right,hope you all can read this yesterday when i was done writeing and hit send it had my sing out and had to start over was a bit ,issed off,cause i alwise sing in for all my im;s,well will see what the morning brings,till latter guys thanks and take care,markfish


----------



## streamstalker

lordofthepunks said:


> lol, its hard to claim im not. when you own 2 camaros, a 4x4 chevy with dual exhaust and a bassboat


You're not a ******* if they are all running, registered, and insured.


----------



## Sculpin67

You need to stop fishing for him, claim he ate someone, call the Discovery channel, and get Jeremy Wade from River Monsters to make a show out of it!

Good luck and looking forward to the pics!


----------



## Wow

lordofthepunks said:


> lol, its hard to claim im not. when you own 2 camaros, a 4x4 chevy with dual exhaust and a bassboat, your pretty much doomed. i dont know why i just dont break out the lynard skynard t-shirt and grow out a mullet
> 
> 
> anyway, good luck to mark! hes having fun, thats all that really matters.


What? No El Camino?--Tim...........................................................................................................................................................


----------



## fish on!

Wow said:


> What? No El Camino?--Tim...........................................................................................................................................................
> View attachment 49445


SPANISH ALERT!!!!!! SPANISH ALERT!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Wow

fish on! said:


> SPANISH ALERT!!!!!! SPANISH ALERT!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


OH! Sorry. El Camino (Rough Translation): "The ******* Way"--Tim............................................................................................................................................................


----------



## lordofthepunks

Wow said:


> What? No El Camino?--Tim...........................................................................................................................................................
> View attachment 49445


na, ive had my eye on a few over the years but the wife wont let it go down. had to settle for a gto (who in there right mind wouldnt want an LS6 454 70 el camino?)


----------



## sonar

--------------WHITE TURTLE,,,NOT WHAT'S IN MY TOY BOX! ------------ there's a turtles future at stake here!!! C'MON MARK!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## Rod Hawg

Sculpin67 said:


> You need to stop fishing for him, claim he ate someone, call the Discovery channel, and get Jeremy Wade from River Monsters to make a show out of it!
> 
> Good luck and looking forward to the pics!


 
Jeremy Wade is from Animal Planet. Just finished watching when he got a Giant Bull Shark in a freshwater river. And OHHH Markfish. That sounds like a tough night. Losing him and then having your bud come help ya and he gets locked out of his truck. Ouch. But stick with him. This thread is huge and when you get em. Its gonna become the talk of this site. Good Luck!


----------



## russ9054

Just dive on in there and grab that SOB. Top of the food chain remember. Just wear a jock-strap or something,keep it protected.


----------



## markfish

well with that shore line just cleared out here comes the heavey north winds and blow the shore closed on me and its going to be like that for days heck i couldent even pick up that trout line so load with weed and muck,and i tried to rebait last night and the wind and the weeds it was a up hill battle,so im thinking this is going to not work right now,i think im going to have to move everything today to the south west corner,and try a different angle,all i got yesterday was 3 more cat;s all dead now, and its going tobe a tough few days with this wind but im just going to adjust to the wind and try to get in better water today,and you guys think you waited long enought for this to happen what abought me driveing there twice a day and walking and carring all that gear to get this beast,and i get the beatting,man i want his's ,ss in the worst way,so thats why i havent given up on getting him,i still got time and im trying everything i know to get him but it seems the cat's and the paints are first to the sets so mabey i need to add 5 more jugs to up my odds,and mabey ill get lucky and get his ,ss down there, but im not going to give up just yet i still got some fight in me and i just got to have him make that wrong move and put this thing to bed, so i can get back to fishing,thanks guys will talk later i got lots of work todo today,markfish


----------



## sherman51

shoot, the way we caught turtles when i was a kid, we would walk up and down the creeks and reach up under the rock ledges along the bank. they always went in head first so we always got them by the tail.

the other way we would get them was to walk through marshey areas with a pitch fork. when we would see a mound in the mud we would shove the fork down in the mud and through the turtle. it worked really good. i liked this much better than sticking my hand up under the ledges. but you didnt get them alive this way. but my grandfather cleaned them and we ate them. stupid me was always to busy to watch him clean them, so i didnt learn how. i have had a couple of friends over the years that cleaned then. and i usely got some from them. but they are gone now. so i havent eat turtle in a long time now.
sherman


----------



## Double J

and the turtle wins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! after 268 posts your still trying to convince yourself he's white????


----------



## fish on!

Double J said:


> and the turtle wins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! after 268 posts your still trying to convince yourself he's white????


I haven't heard anything from the fat lady yet........

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Tatonka

Hmmmm, ok I want to see this Mr White in a pot of soup


----------



## JSykes3

Well if you don't get him this year then I would try to get him early next year.
Wasn't the whole point in catching him in the first place is so the kids could swim? Well swimming season is over now. I'm not trying to say give up or anything. I would still keep trying as hard as I could.


----------



## ezbite

Screw that, git that snapper NOW!! I want Pictures... It might die over the winter. Give me a ring if you want to try some night time wrangling.


----------



## russ9054

Alright everybody i got a $100 he doesn't get this turtle this year. Any takers?


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Many times in the past a handfull of UTTERLY RUTHLESSLY DETERMINED men have defeated entire ARMIES. The same holds true here; 1 DETERMINED man vs "Mr White"..."Mr White" might as well come out with his claws UP; he`s going down, and comin` OUT ! Fate favors the bold and DETERMINED...GET HIS (her?) ARMORED BUTT !


----------



## Team Pursuit

ezbite said:


> Screw that, git that snapper NOW!! I want Pictures... It might die over the winter. Give me a ring if you want to try some night time wrangling.


Have Tom come over and give you a hand. Im sure you guys would get Mr White and the video would be "PRICELESS"


----------



## markfish

you all can think and say what you want,abought me buy me not getting this white beast this year, is not happening,im going to get him,i got till september the 13th,then im gone to chauntauqua lake for my championship,then if i have not got him before that when i return home i will set again-swimming time might be over but they still want him OUT,and there like most of you they ask me everyday well did ya get him and i got to face them too with a no not yet,and feel like crawing under a rock,1 dam trutle and i get everthing each night but him,as i said yesterday it.s going to be a tought few days with this bad north winds all my jugs were blowed up on shore yesterday and loaded with muck,im kinda stuck till i can get them out pass the weeds and stay there,and i dident get the trout line moved yesterday was to windy and heavey for me to move its 150foot long and loaded with 200lbs,of weed,i will try again today,and to sherman51 yes your right but here is this pond with old muskrat holes that are 6feet up in the bank,and sure there big enought for him to spinn around in so there is no way im going to feed him my hand.and ez,bit, send me your number again,and when you see him they might belive you,and your jaw;s going to drop if we get slick water and you see his big white shell,i have watch him stick his nose out of 18.inches of water while sitting on the bottom to get air so how long is his neck boys this is no toy,and sure not going to let any fat ladies sing just yet.call it pride or what ever but im doing this for 3 reasons one they want him out ,2 im in todeep to stop,and 3 to show him to all the ogf,familey.then when i do get him them 9.000 looker will join in the post and not sit on the side line,then your all going to have to wait in line to post,its blowing hard out there now and raining but thats not going to stop me from my quest,so dont give up on me yet i got lots of time and good weather to come,and there going to spray the weed in the pond soon but not sure when and this will help me. any one want some mud cat;s got 3 more there dead,they told me to kill them to so i have been tossing them over the hill bet the hawks are eating good watch 2 of them yesterday,well till later guys its going to happen,bet on that,markfish


----------



## reo

I must admit that I cannot read most of what you write all the way through but I think the theme was/is that you are not giving up! ATTA BOY! You can do it! You will get this monster


----------



## Rod Hawg

Oh boy. The clocks tickin. I'd probably set some Turtle Traps. But eh. I'm sure he will hit a big juicy piece of meat any day. Go get em Markfish!


----------



## markfish

well i just finished resetting and got 3 more cats and 1 big hook bent stright out again, so im back to some circle hooks and try that again,and ill have to rebait latter tonight,markfish


----------



## fish on!

Like was suggested before, a spring or something else on the line would give him nothing solid to pull against. Might keep him from being able to straighten the hook. 

Maybe.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Rod Hawg

markfish said:


> well i just finished resetting and got 3 more cats and 1 big hook bent stright out again, so im back to some circle hooks and try that again,and ill have to rebait latter tonight,markfish


 
Any size to the Cats? Just curious. Stinks Mr. White keeps bending your hook. But like Fish On said. I'd try a spring in the line. It might keep him from bending the hook. Just my .2c


----------



## Perch

....*Turtles crossing runway cause Akron Canton flight delays* By Barnabas Goldhusker | Reusters  Wed, Sept 7, 2011

....AKRON, Ohio (Reusters) - Why did the Albino Turtle cross the runway and tie up flights at the Akron Canton International Airport?

To get to the other side to lay eggs on the sandy shores of Nimisilla Lake, which borders the airport in rural Stark County, authorities said.

Sherry Maricshino, a spokesperson for the Port Authority of Akron and Rural McDonaldsville, which oversees operation of the region's airport, said the massive Albino Reptile was spotted on Wednesday morning crossing Runway 4L.

Pilots from United and other airlines halted their big birds and let the expectant reptile pass, said Maricshino.

"Flight delays attributed to the white turtle were minor, about 15 minutes or so," said Maricshino.

Port Authority staff rushed out to the tarmac where, between takeoffs and landings, they attempted to hurry up the turtle and help her on her way, she said.

Naturalists said the 1850-acre Nimisalla State Park may be the Snapping Turtles most popular breeding ground in all of Akron.

"It happens every year at about this time. It's the great migration, and this is the peak of the season," she said. Maricshino added that this is the first time an all white Albino Turtle has been spotted and noted "This old gal has a ton of hooks in her face"

Flights were re-routed to another runway, as the snow white turtle pressed on with her march to the lake.

"At one point, we decided to heed Mother Nature and use other runways. This is not impacting flights," Maricshino said.

(Reporting by Barnabus Goldhusker; Editing by E. W. Flatulance and Grover McShell)

..


----------



## Double J

no wonder she was at the mall last week...nesting i guess! were those hooks in her face circle hooks by chance? lol 

what a great article!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fish on! said:


> Like was suggested before, a spring or something else on the line would give him nothing solid to pull against. Might keep him from being able to straighten the hook.
> 
> Maybe.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


When you fish for salmon you use a snubber. They would work!!!


----------



## Double J

your recommending snubbers....great idea! I hope the poor thing doesnt get ranover by a 747! if she did could we still make soup?? just wondering??


----------



## Diamondback

Maybe this guy could give you some lessons.


----------



## Orlando

Thats how I was taught bare hands. Actually fairly simple wait until you see his nose sticking up above the water and slowly walk out towards him. He will go straight down to the bottom. Feel around with your foot and step on his shell.
Reach down and with finger tips feel around the edge of the shell for the jagged edge. This is the tail end, grab the tail and hes yours


----------



## JSykes3

Diamondback said:


> Maybe this guy could give you some lessons.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H96cBwgLp5s


Wow, that's insane.


----------



## fontinalis

ahhhh yes, the turtle man, i had the pleasure of meeting him at a trade show last year. One of the happiest people i have ever met.


----------



## ezbite

that videos been around a while. id try anything once. but that looks like it might be painful if done wrong.


----------



## markfish

thanks for the tip's there FISHON,and that hook was on the 150 foot trout line,i dident think they cold pull that hard on it ,there was a lot of give in that line,and SAUGEYETOM,were can i find them snubber hook kames or gander mountain,i will look for them on line thanks i tryed to look at the video but it wont play for me,and to RODHAWG,them cats are 8 to 16inches,there are bigger ones but i have not got them[,them mud cats stink like ,ell, well even with the jugs there is plenty of room for them to swim,around and not get to the bottom, i just think he is chommping down on them and eather smash,them or he is grabbing and takeing off and bendind them eather way hes at least getting a hold of them that;s for sure,and hes going to get the right one and hes mine,im trying to think how i could add a spring or something to take the presser off,but this is driveing me nut;s i have got alot of snapper over the years but this is byfar the biggest i have tryed to catch,and its like fishing erie sometimes,you got to go through a lot of junk fish till you get to the good one;s well thanks for the tips and your support guy;s will see what the new set;s bring this morning,o ya buy the way when i do get his big ,ss PERCH,can write the story for us to the press,hes good,thanks again till sunrise,markfish


----------



## Saugeye Tom

markfish said:


> thanks for the tip's there FISHON,and that hook was on the 150 foot trout line,i dident think they cold pull that hard on it ,there was a lot of give in that line,and SAUGEYETOM,were can i find them snubber hook kames or gander mountain,i will look for them on line thanks i tryed to look at the video but it wont play for me,and to RODHAWG,them cats are 8 to 16inches,there are bigger ones but i have not got them[,them mud cats stink like ,ell, well even with the jugs there is plenty of room for them to swim,around and not get to the bottom, i just think he is chommping down on them and eather smash,them or he is grabbing and takeing off and bendind them eather way hes at least getting a hold of them that;s for sure,and hes going to get the right one and hes mine,im trying to think how i could add a spring or something to take the presser off,but this is driveing me nut;s i have got alot of snapper over the years but this is byfar the biggest i have tryed to catch,and its like fishing erie sometimes,you got to go through a lot of junk fish till you get to the good one;s well thanks for the tips and your support guy;s will see what the new set;s bring this morning,o ya buy the way when i do get his big ,ss PERCH,can write the story for us to the press,hes good,thanks again till sunrise,markfish


Gander mtn may carry them or you could call the tacklebox in Frankfort Mi. I have some at home. They come in 4 and 6 inch lengths. Rubber on the outside and coated wire on the inside. Tom


----------



## Redheads

With all due respect here markfish

But something doesn't quite add up here anymore.
Although i agree with a lot of the other posters here about best thread of the year and how we follow it daily, Or how difficult it is to read your posts .

With saying that im starting to believe this is nothing other then a young kid sitting in his Scooby-Doo pajamas (the ones with the feet) stringing along a bunch of guys on the internet with one of the best fishing tales of the decade.


----------



## markfish

well to clear that up for you just goto my photo pal and you will see im no kid and just posting for fun,i dont think they will let kids drive tractor trailer for a liveing been a truck driver for26years,or you can belive what ever you want this is as reel as it gets,and if you like come on down and i will take you to the pond to see him with your own eyes,now can you read that ok.markfish


----------



## hang_loose

markfish, I'm with ya. Starting to think you may need a couple of those 5 gallon plastic water bottles to keep him up.

Good luck bud... Sure would like to see the "Great White Hope" in a zoo somewhere though....but its your lottery ticket, cash it however you want. No hard feelings here whatever you do. You deserve (him or her) after all you have been put through...


----------



## Redheads

markfish said:


> well to clear that up for you just goto my photo pal and you will see im no kid and just posting for fun,i dont think they will let kids drive tractor trailer for a liveing been a truck driver for26years,or you can belive what ever you want this is as reel as it gets,and if you like come on down and i will take you to the pond to see him with your own eyes,now can you read that ok.markfish



Easy big guy( or kid) 

Keep posting the progress and good luck. 
As far as coming to see for myself that wont be necessary. If i would have went to check the closet with my mom during the bedtime stories i would have know there was no monster in there and would have ruiened may years of story time for me...Keep them coming


----------



## fish on!

This is a strange twist, we've gone from is Mr. White real, to is markfish real. 
Which brings up a broader point.....what is reality?

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Perch

I believe the Turtle is a Female.


----------



## puterdude

Perch said:


> I believe the Turtle is a Female.


I do as well,,,,with an attitude


----------



## lordofthepunks

Redheads said:


> With all due respect here markfish
> 
> But something doesn't quite add up here anymore.
> Although i agree with a lot of the other posters here about best thread of the year and how we follow it daily, Or how difficult it is to read your posts .
> 
> With saying that im starting to believe this is nothing other then a young kid sitting in his Scooby-Doo pajamas (the ones with the feet) stringing along a bunch of guys on the internet with one of the best fishing tales of the decade.


WATCH OUT! EZBITE will be all over your critiquing of marks grammer, oh yeah, your only like the 10th dude to say something and of course im the only one he called out, so your prob safe.


----------



## sherman51

hey markfish
another place you might want to check with about putting your turtle is cabelas or bass pro shops. the bass pro in springfield mo. had one of those huge alligator snapping turtles in one of there tanks. it was an awesome sight to see. but you could contact them and see if they were interested in your turtle. and if it was legal for them to pay you for it. just a thought if you dont find someplace elce you want to put it.
sherman


----------



## Perch

Say Sherman, the last time I checked this was still a "free range turtle" 

Mark's gotta catch her first !!!


----------



## fontinalis

will you quit screwing around and just catch this thing already. I mean seriously, "duh turtle broke all da hooks" What are we up to about 50 big heavy hooks it has straightened out? Its just not possible, unless your hooks are made of solder. But come on man, how long can you keep this story going. I was really looking forward to seeing a large albino snapping turtle. But im afraid it isnt going to happen. I really hope you prove me wrong. i want to see it. But i just dont think its real.


----------



## fallen513

The best advice was already given, use smaller, heavier gauge hooks. The turtle will swallow it all the way & then can only pull as hard as it's pain threshold will allow...which won't be much.


----------



## Rod Hawg

Or if he puts it in a tank. I'm sure that spring in the line would help. We'll see what happens. Go get him Markfish. Or else I got Jeremy Wade coming up. :bananalama:LOL Nah. I'm sure you'll get him. Its just a matter of time


----------



## shwookie

lordofthepunks said:


> WATCH OUT! EZBITE will be all over your critiquing of marks grammer, oh yeah, your only like the 10th dude to say something and of course im the only one he called out, so your prob safe.


You're not the only one bud.


----------



## Lowell H Turner

We`re rootin` for you, Markfish ! We need a 8 X !0 glossy of "MR White" and a generous helping of cold crow for the doubters...


----------



## Snakecharmer

I predict the 10,000 view with be Sunday at 11:21 a.m.


----------



## JSykes3

Snakecharmer said:


> I predict the 10,000 view with be Sunday at 11:21 a.m.


Much, much sooner.


----------



## crappiewacka

Band of Brotherhood.

:Banane35:


----------



## CatchNrelease

Atleast take a picture of it, if you've been fishing it as hard as you've said then you've seen it more than a few times, so snap a photo......I don't care if you have to paint it white, I just want to see a white turtle. 


Or maybe its camouflage with little spots of white, that would be even cooler


----------



## Double J

markfish said:


> well to clear that up for you just goto my photo pal and you will see im no kid and just posting for fun,i dont think they will let kids drive tractor trailer for a liveing been a truck driver for26years,or you can belive what ever you want this is as reel as it gets,and if you like come on down and i will take you to the pond to see him with your own eyes,now can you read that ok.markfish


When could you possibly have time for hauling loads and grabbing gears?Do you type from behind the wheel? Just trying to understand is all.


----------



## Double J

Lowell H Turner said:


> We`re rootin` for you, Markfish ! We need a 8 X !0 glossy of "MR White" and a generous helping of cold crow for the doubters...


I'll stand first in line to eat the crow...I call bullshit on this sci fi story.


----------



## russ9054

Yes paint it if you have too. We could do a broadway musical" Markfish and His Amazing Technicolor Turtle".


----------



## Snakecharmer

JSykes3 said:


> Much, much sooner.


I meant 11,000. LOL This is going crazy....


----------



## spfldbassguy

I'm a late comer to this party but there's a few things painfully obvious to me.
1.) Dude can't spell to save his life.
2.) This thread is highly entertaining even though I didn't read every single page......yet.
3.) He's got to be the worst "Turtle Hunter" there is...what's he batting now,something like 0-50,0-100? 
4.) He needs a new and improved plan to get the thing.
5.) Even the Coyote woulda given up by now.
6.) I'm rooting for the turtle now.


----------



## eatwhatyoukeep

Orlando said:


> Thats how I was taught bare hands. Actually fairly simple wait until you see his nose sticking up above the water and slowly walk out towards him. He will go straight down to the bottom. Feel around with your foot and step on his shell.
> Reach down and with finger tips feel around the edge of the shell for the jagged edge. This is the tail end, grab the tail and hes yours


Have you actually caught a turtle this way? It would work if the turtle didn't bite you first.

It wouldn't be that difficult to catch with a hook but if he wants to catch it unharmed that would be a different story. Bass Pro Shops probably wouldn't be interested in a snapper with a 9/0 hook stuck in it's throat.


----------



## Coonhound

I can't believe that guy in the video didn't get bit in his junk by one of those things. He was holdin' them things at "manhood" level. 

Can't say the turtle wouldn't be doing society a favor, either. lol


----------



## markfish

well im not going to get all madd at some of your post, thats all good. and you can call me out on my spelling all day still dont care,the only thing that matters to me is getting this BIG WHITE BEAST, and thats all, and i hope your hungrey cause some of ya is going back for seconds, well i got three more stinking cats this morning and the rest were just cleaned of, went back last evening and tryed to sight fish for him but dident see him last night,left at 9.00pm,im thinking there's more guys behind me than non belivers,so i will have more im; pics; to send 1st.then put mr,white up for the other.hook hell yes i have been through 25 hooks and counting,and this is one nastey turtle,i think im going to have a petting zoo here at the house for the no belivers first head petting is free second one will cost ya,that way i wont have to feed him any more, i was thinking abought tieing the meat on the hook to keep them paints for stilling it think that wouild work with braid,and im down to a few days till i leave for ny,next weds, for the week then on the fallowing monday the 19th i will be back after him if not caught by the time i got to leave,and im man enought to face any nobelivers just im; me and i will get you here and will goto the pond,then will see who is nuts, i only write the truth here and alwise have,dont need to lead you on what wouild that get me nothing not a dime,but selling it' im not sure that legal i will give it to them who ever i think will take good care of mr.white and for all to see im not in this for money,its pride lot of you guys think this is a scam or some thing i dreamed up but your in a nother country,way off base these are facts 100 percent weather you add them up right or not,door is still open,stand back nonbelivers for the turtle will never come,tanya tucker,ever here that song,im not saying im the best turtle trapper as a matter of fact i have not traped them for years till i set my eyes on the catch of a life time,so thats one reason i have not got him yet a.bit rusty,but the second is there are no trees close to hang lings the way i use to catch them ,so with out a good turtle net its tought and full of weeds is a factor too so mabey some pro can come help me get this beast,and then i can get back to gigging and fishing,well till later got to get ready for work boy,markfish


----------



## fish on!

markfish said:


> so mabey some pro can come help me get this beast,and then i can get back to gigging and fishing,well till later got to get ready for work boy,markfish


There's nothing wrong with teamwork, working with a friend is a rewarding experience. No mater how ya get him, just get him.
At this point, I think we are all in this together to some extent anyway.
I can't wait to see those pictures!!!!!


----------



## Redheads

CatchNrelease said:


> Atleast take a picture of it, if you've been fishing it as hard as you've said then you've seen it more than a few times, so snap a photo......I don't care if you have to paint it white, I just want to see a white turtle.
> 
> 
> Or maybe its camouflage with little spots of white, that would be even cooler




Funny stuff right there. 

Put some effort into the paint job and let me suggest not to use your watercolor paint set you got for your birthday 

My head started to hurt just thinking about reading that last post.Can someone plese tell me if he caught the damn thing yet or not.

Good luck and keep at it......BTW I like the taste of crow in the morning


----------



## sonar

GET THE DANG MR.WHITE,MARK!!! & RELAX REDS!!! THE whole thread has evolved around the turtle&the trapper,,,that is the story, and having Mark tell it to us is a part of Americana,, I think he tells a REAL good "story", and he is a generous fisherman,with his offers to take guys in his bassboat,on the bigger lakes around N.E.Ohio, So let the thread run its original course.... I for one don't want it "LOCKED" out before Mark rings this turtle up!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## 419deerhunter

markfish said:


> well im not going to get all madd at some of your post, thats all good. and you can call me out on my spelling all day still dont care,the only thing that matters to me is getting this BIG WHITE BEAST, and thats all, and i hope your hungrey cause some of ya is going back for seconds, well i got three more stinking cats this morning and the rest were just cleaned of, went back last evening and tryed to sight fish for him but dident see him last night,left at 9.00pm,im thinking there's more guys behind me than non belivers,so i will have more im; pics; to send 1st.then put mr,white up for the other.hook hell yes i have been through 25 hooks and counting,and this is one nastey turtle,i think im going to have a petting zoo here at the house for the no belivers first head petting is free second one will cost ya,that way i wont have to feed him any more, i was thinking abought tieing the meat on the hook to keep them paints for stilling it think that wouild work with braid,and im down to a few days till i leave for ny,next weds, for the week then on the fallowing monday the 19th i will be back after him if not caught by the time i got to leave,and im man enought to face any nobelivers just im; me and i will get you here and will goto the pond,then will see who is nuts, i only write the truth here and alwise have,dont need to lead you on what wouild that get me nothing not a dime,but selling it' im not sure that legal i will give it to them who ever i think will take good care of mr.white and for all to see im not in this for money,its pride lot of you guys think this is a scam or some thing i dreamed up but your in a nother country,way off base these are facts 100 percent weather you add them up right or not,door is still open,stand back nonbelivers for the turtle will never come,tanya tucker,ever here that song,im not saying im the best turtle trapper as a matter of fact i have not traped them for years till i set my eyes on the catch of a life time,so thats one reason i have not got him yet a.bit rusty,but the second is there are no trees close to hang lings the way i use to catch them ,so with out a good turtle net its tought and full of weeds is a factor too so mabey some pro can come help me get this beast,and then i can get back to gigging and fishing,well till later got to get ready for work boy,markfish


can some one paraphrase what he said please lol


----------



## fallen513

To show my solidarity with markfish, I got this.


----------



## sonar

Hunter,He has not caught it yet,,,but he is really tryi'n!! However he is running close on time,, there is a bass tourney coming up in N.Y. that He is fishing in, and he wants to focus on that event,next week Keep the faith!! ****** IS GOI'N DOWN!!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## I_Shock_Em

I am a believer, but I am beginning to have my doubts.... start taking a camera with you markfish so you can at least take a picture of him to show us. All this talk of seeing him every other day has made me wonder why you have not done this. A pic = proof and that will prove to the nay sayers that he does exist


----------



## Double J

I hope the bass arent white too!


----------



## 419deerhunter

sonar said:


> Hunter,He has not caught it yet,,,but he is really tryi'n!! However he is running close on time,, there is a bass tourney coming up in N.Y. that He is fishing in, and he wants to focus on that event,next week Keep the faith!! ****** IS GOI'N DOWN!!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


AH gotcha was way to early and didnt have my coffee yet to try and read through that. 

Not saying I dont believe you Markfish but you have to give us something man! pics of straightened hooks....Something 

Well hope you have better luck in the tourney than you have had with Mr. White
http://www.anunews.net/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/aa-kill-******-t-shirt.jpg


----------



## Tatonka

Markfish, you're putting a lot of time into this great white turtle hunt, maybe Queequeg or someone on the Pequod can help you by typing your replies for you?

Also, you keep saying there is no trees around, drive some rebar into the ground and make your own tree


----------



## Perch

Drain the lake and bring in some heavy CAT equipment to dredge out the mud and you'll find that Mrs White is off to another lake to make more Turtles..........She's cheating on you ole buddy.............Probably out sleazing around up Turkeyfoot way by now...........

Cant trust any turtles these days............

Sayin'


----------



## Lowell H Turner

To Markfish and all, can easily believe you. Here`s why: back in `77 was still in high school. CJ Brown Reservoir just NE of Springfield had just been openned to the public 3 yrs before. During the summer was fishing quite alot for catfish on the North end for catfish at the Moorefield RR tressel. 1 night got down there, gathered firewood, and set up before dark. Noticed a large object that looked like part of a log laying along the shore and went to get it too, figuring it would partially dry off before putting it on the fire. Got within 3` of it when it moved, turning towards me. It was a snapper with a shell close to 2` long. Rather than "tuck and run", this rather large turtle flat lunged at me ! You NEVER saw anyone fall over backwards and SCRAMBLE the heck on away as fast as my muddy wet shaking legs could carry me ! Scared me so bad I left ! A couple of month`s later at the Clark County Fair in the Sportsmen Club exhibit was this large turtle that supposedly was caught on the N end of CJ by 3 fishermen. A sign said it weighted 51 pds. 4" wide head. Jaws like bolt cutters. Just GLAD it moved before I got TOO close...


----------



## spfldbassguy

Yup pics are needed,that'd sure help out with the story. Surely you own a camera don't ya? Hard to believe that outta all the trips to catch this supposed "Mr.White" you haven't thought about getting a pic especially seeing how this thread is your baby.


----------



## sonar

L.H.T. Sounds as you gave instant-total,unreserved, RESPECT!! to that BIG DADDY,the wild can do that to a fella,lucky your buddies weren't around!!!!I wrote last week or so, @ Moggie there is a snapper out there I've been fishing with over the past 25+yrs. that is as big as a manhole lid, that has moss over its back,,& it picks the best times to just slowly pop up and look at me and I at him & we both jerk a bit at each others presence,,,that's always a thrill!! I KNOW MARK RESPECTS ******! Think about it ,,, a turtle that big,,not me buddy!!!He's fine where he is!!!
----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## Rod Hawg

Coonhound said:


> I can't believe that guy in the video didn't get bit in his junk by one of those things. He was holdin' them things at "manhood" level.
> 
> Can't say the turtle wouldn't be doing society a favor, either. lol


 
I think thats one of the funniest posts in this thread. Good one Coonhound:Banane10:
BTW- I'm setting a smaller grade trotline tonight at my pond. Targeting Channels and Bullheads but I've got my fair share of Snappers on em. No big ones. But I've got a lot of em. We'll see what happens. Its only got 30lb. Test for the Channels and Bullheads. And only 4/0 hooks. I think a Big Snapper will probably break it. Hopefully. I don't really want to deal with a 20+lbr. Mom wouldn't like it if I came back missing a hand or foot.:C


----------



## papaperch

When I was 12 years old used to keep a bar/ grill supplied in turtle meat. Back in the late fifties early sixties the owner paid us 5.00 each regardless of size.

Cousin and I became rather adept at reducing snapper populations. In fact some people paid us to rid their ponds of them so we made money both ways. We ended up using headmeat off cows. It was tough and fibrous and really was tough to get off hook.

When we first started we used large single hooks also then graduated to heavy duty trebles # 2 and # 4 size. We used large plastic jugs with 4 ft of stout nylon cord. If bigger turtles were in evidence we used two jugs. They can take them down but cannot keep them submerged. We set lines at dusk and checked in morning.

Biggest problem was hauling catch in the mornings. If more than 4 turtles we had a logistic problem. Younger cousins wagon and learning how to wire turtles mouth shut solved that. In case you are wondering how . Get a 3/4 dowel rod drill a small hole in each end. Attach length of wire to each end about 18 to 24 inch. Hang dowel rod in front of turtle face by holding end of wire. Turtle clamps down on dowel rod. Pull on ends of wire and twist ends together underneath shell above his tail. Turtle rendered harmless.

By the way don't bother trying to recover the treble hooks. If operation goes as planned turtle will swallow the smaller hook and it becomes real easy to land in morning.


----------



## Bigjoe

I've been following this thread, enjoying Markfish's stories and some of the friendly banter. I said 'some' because there are a few replies here that I think are just







. I worked with a guy years ago that couldn't write or read worth a damn, but he was the smartest SOB I've ever met. Could figure out anything, make what he needed, and everyone respected the hell out of him. Then again, I know guys that are geniuses, can read and write with perfect grammer, and aren't worth the air they breath. Sometimes I wonder if the guys making the smart-ass replies are the latter? If Markfish's posts bother you guys so much, why the hell are ya reading them? I have a lot more respect for Markfish than I do for someone trying to belittle a guy. I wonder if you guys would have the stones to say what ya post to his face, instead of hiding behind your momma's skirt (Or in the faceless, anonymous internet...) ? Just my $.02. Now lets go fishing and tell some







. 

Go get that White Bastage, Markfish! Persistence will pay off.


----------



## Perch

Yawwwwwn Somethin needs to happen..............


----------



## fish on!

Bigjoe said:


> I've been following this thread, enjoying Markfish's stories and some of the friendly banter. I said 'some' because there are a few replies here that I think are just
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I worked with a guy years ago that couldn't write or read worth a damn, but he was the smartest SOB I've ever met. Could figure out anything, make what he needed, and everyone respected the hell out of him. Then again, I know guys that are geniuses, can read and write with perfect grammer, and aren't worth the air they breath. Sometimes I wonder if the guys making the smart-ass replies are the latter? If Markfish's posts bother you guys so much, why the hell are ya reading them? I have a lot more respect for Markfish than I do for someone trying to belittle a guy. I wonder if you guys would have the stones to say what ya post to his face, instead of hiding behind your momma's skirt (Or in the faceless, anonymous internet...) ? Just my $.02. Now lets go fishing and tell some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Go get that White Bastage, Markfish! Persistence will pay off.


......Yep.


----------



## sonar

ME TOO, BIGJOE!! !% ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## Tom Tupa

Will Mr. White be ok after he swallows this smaller treble?

I just dont see Mr. White being caught at all.

How about a pic of some straightened hooks?


----------



## russ9054

Im tellin ya he actually needs to go in and grab him. Not joking.


----------



## fish on!

russ9054 said:


> Im tellin ya he actually needs to go in and grab him. Not joking.


I think you should volunteer.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Rod Hawg

papaperch said:


> By the way don't bother trying to recover the treble hooks. If operation goes as planned turtle will swallow the smaller hook and it becomes real easy to land in morning.


 

Oh shoot. I set a trotline tonight. Used little hooks for Bullheads. Used Crawlers and Salami for bait. Hopefully I don't have a 50lb. Snapper on tomorrow. Any suggestions on what to do with one if I get him. I don't want to keep em. I'd probably just cut the line. My hope is that he will get just break the 30lb. Test line. So I wouldn't have to deal with him. But if its gonna die because it swallowed the hook. I wouldn't want to waste him. I'm not an avid turtle fisherman so I don't what I should do. Oh well. We will see what happens. Come on Markfish! Go get me some Turtle Meat! I want some soup! Haha


----------



## russ9054

fish on! said:


> I think you should volunteer.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


Just say the word. Already wearing my jock strap.


----------



## Perch

This is gettin good !!!!!


----------



## Nimi_fisher5

What ended up happening ?? 


"fish all day , every day"


----------



## fontinalis

nimi_fisher5 said:


> what ended up happening ??
> 
> 
> "fish all day , every day"


nothing at all


----------



## Rod Hawg

This made me feel good about fishing a pond full of Snappers. Get ****** Markfish! Mabye he is the size of this guy!


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Sonar, as far as my personal "close encounter of thr TOO CLOSE" kind, it just REALLY rattled me that BIG brute didn`t even turn and get into the water, it defiantly stood it`s ground ! If had had some help, might have turned out different. And guys, as far as getting into HIS (her?) element, probabily NOT a good idea. From what have read their underwater hearing is good, it can stay submerged for 30 minutes easily and their pain tolerance is unbelieveable. On the other hand if "Mr White" reaches out and touches you YOU are likely going to be in SERIOUS agony and trouble in the water. Like trying to "dogfight" a WW2 Japanese "Zero"- even to the end of the war the #1 rule was NEVER get into a turning fight with 1 REGARDLESS of what you were in; the "Zero" would simply turn inside of you and shoot you down, PERIOD. "Mr White`s" strenghts are mostly in the water; unless you`re a member of SEAL Team 6, would NOT recommend trying that- in the water HE`s holding ALL the cards and the deck is stacked ENTIRELY in HIS favor...am beginning to think a trap on land maybe the easiest way to get him...a trail of food to a containment near the water. He would have no leverage to escape.


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Just saw the below video; my point is IF he had grabbed the OTHER end of that turtle the story would have been MUCH different...


----------



## hang_loose

markfish, Good luck on catching some "white crows" you may be serving. That thread may have more views than this one:Banane18::Banane18:


----------



## markfish

well i will keep it short so them college boys can under stand us country folk;s,im not going to fall in your spelling war,cause you say you can't under stand what im talking abought RED, so just goto a nother post,and to the big guy thank you very much,for the kind words some on here just don't get it,and sonar thanks and rod hawg your a good hearted young man,and hell mabey i can catch your snappers, since im not doing great at mr,white.and all the other;s that have only good thing;s to say,i did not start this post for something todo, this is as real as it get;s,and to the guy with the jock strap on.bring it on,if you got the stones,to dig him out of the bank,don;t worrie i can get you to the,ER.A PRETTY QUICK,BUT YOU GOT TO CARRY YOUR OWN HAND,NOW I DO CARRY MY CAMERA BUT NOT EVERYDAY,i cant bring it in the water with waders on and get it wet.but i got some pics of hook so you can under stand just how strong this beast is,will post a few more in photo pal,yeterday 3 more stinking cats and one snapper that;s half the size of the freak,and this one fills the bottom of my trash can,pics,comming,time is ticking against me but i will be back,and regrouped,but right know i got lots to get done befor i leave for ny, hope i win the ranger boat ,i can catch bass faster then white snappers that for sure,well so much for keeping it short,but there is alot to say,my fishing partner said he might buy a trap just so we can get this beast,will see after we get back,i got abought 3days then i got to pull everthing out till the 19th,dont worry i will get him if it kills me,im trying everything i know,to get him,here is some nice hooks for ya non belivers,and to take a pic of him in the water at dawn wont show him its stained water but i can make him out but dont think the camera will but i can try,well till morning see you all later,ps,dubble j,do you ever have any thing nice to say,markfish


----------



## fish on!

I know you can do it, just keep on keeping on!
(You may need some stronger hooks, the ones we used to use seemed a lot heavier, but it's been a long time since I've set any turtle lines.)


----------



## ezbite

Rod Hawg said:


> This made me feel good about fishing a pond full of Snappers. Get ****** Markfish! Mabye he is the size of this guy!
> 
> 
> Man catches 85-pound snapping turtle - YouTube


LOL there's NOWAY turtle is 85 pounds. 45 tops.

Markfish, just by looking at those bent hooks I can clearly see your problem. Those hooks are wire and even a big catfish can straighten those out. You need a stronger hook. May I suggest a pack of 5/0 gamakatsu octopus hooks, I've been using them all summer, have caught turtles at least as big as the one in the video and never had one straightened out. About $3.00 at gander Mtn or dicks sporting goods. Good luck buddy. Git that sucker!!


----------



## markfish

your right i do got some big thick hooks out there but them stinking cats get there first, one of these days alice one of these day,bam to the moon,any how thanks for the support,markfish


----------



## markfish

i will go get some today and ill fix his wagon,buy the way for you young know it all;s thats a line from the duke,big john ,steet smarts are better than a college degree


----------



## fontinalis

no wonder he straightened them out, them r bass hooks, not turtle hooks, get yourself a good heavy 2/0-3/0 circle hook, i promise he wont straighten it. I will gladly eat crow if you get it........gladly


----------



## Tom Tupa

Appreciate the hook pics! Now we are getting somewhere. I suggested posting straightened hook pics (so we could help you out) about 277 posts back but the post was deleted. 

Credit givem where credit is due, but this white turtle is just makin a figurative markfish turtle stew.

A+ for effort, but you just gonna let this treble "pass". Maybe it will die of internal bledding. You want it to live?

How about a "real trap"?


----------



## Rod Hawg

ezbite said:


> LOL there's NOWAY turtle is 85 pounds. 45 tops.QUOTE]
> 
> I thought the same thing. Didn't look that big. But if thats what they said it weighed. Thats mmmmk


----------



## fish on!

Tom Tupa said:


> How about a "real trap"?


I'm thinking made of "hog panels". They're big, 4'×8' if I remember right, and hog strong. 
Just a suggestion.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Markfish, several suggestions: A: use the whole hog panels dense edges down B: use #9 fencing wire to secure it together and wire it every 12" C: MAKE SURE the trap door locks are STRONG ! Try tripping it at least 5 times before setting it; get it to trip like greased lightning !!! I would actually climb in and try pushing on it to MAKE SURE it`ll HOLD him in. D: Drive fence posts in on ALL 4 corners and use HD zip ties to secure it. E: Try to put the trap door end partially into the water F: Use some kind of TOUGH bait on light steel cable hung at least 1 foot from the bottom and the end of the trap; if well thought out you shouldn`t need a hook. Placing the end of the trap in the water and hanging the bait away from the end and sides will hopefully reduce any racoons/ scavengers trapped. Get ole armored butt to climb in and so long as that trap door works WELL and SMOOTHLY "Mr White " has HAD IT ! There is NO WAY even he can bust out of THAT...plus he`s probabily wearing enough "jaw jewelry' already...might take a minute, but there is just NO WAY he`ll escape. (Short of him carrying wire cutters)


----------



## crappiewacka

crappiewacka said:


> Perfect! About a 1 inch gap between shank and barb.
> 
> I find chicken gizzards best, they hold on the hook harder. You will catch them on fish, but they will tear them off easier, especially w/banklines. Try to keep the baited hook in deeper waters, suspended off a willow branch or sturdy live tree limbs. The smaller turtles avoid the deeper water areas to feed. I use 50# spiderwire leader attached to para-cord type roping.
> 
> The smaller turtles strip baits quickly, along w/fish.
> Have caught quite a few cats, banklining for turtles.
> 
> Turtles usually feed most often at dusk and dawn.
> 
> I forgot, no trees. Use one of those cheap dog corkscrew anchors or stake something to the ground. Best to use some kind of spring attached to the line for shock, but not necessary. You can attach the milk jug to that or run a straight bankline.


Post 17. 1" gap between barb and shank! Heavy hook!! 3,4,5/0, HEAVY. I never use treble hooks.


----------



## birdhunt

I caught a lot of turtles with hooks.......probably 99% of the big ones swallowed the hook........you had to get your hook back when you cleaned the turtle.........also, they don't go 'to' the marsh to lay eggs-they leave the marsh to lay them....


----------



## Mushijobah

What exactly is going on in this thread?


----------



## Tatonka

Mushijobah said:


> What exactly is going on in this thread?


Not sure anymore but it would make a hell of a reality show for outdoorsman


----------



## spfldbassguy

There's no way I'd even want to mess with that turtle in the video. Heard they're good eatin' though.

Definitely looks like you're in the need of bigger n stronger hooks.


----------



## Rod Hawg

I agree with ya. Definately some bigger hooks. But then again. If he swallows a smaller hook. It'll hurt him and he won't pull as much. I'd try to get some Big 15/0 Saltwater Circles. Those might work. Also. You still mabye able to get him later in fall. Snappers will become less active but one of our buddies traps them in the fall months at times. Good Luck Markfish!


----------



## sonar

Tantonka,,"SNAPPER BUSTERS",,"TURTLE GRAPPLERS'',"POND TERRORISTS","POND PEOPLE"?, I posted the same idea way back in this thread,I still think Markfish might have a future in "Reality TV"?? Mark&Mr.White ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<----- Kinda like Troy&"BIGHEAD"?? GET ******-MARK!! 'CHUTTE EM ELIZBUT!!


----------



## buckzye11

I don't think all this hook and trap stuff is going to work........ time to put on the diving fins, facemask, chainmail gloves, and cup and git em. That would be the true epic end to the great white turtle saga


----------



## Tatonka

buckzye11 said:


> I don't think all this hook and trap stuff is going to work........ time to put on the diving fins, facemask, chainmail gloves, and cup and git em. That would be the true epic end to the great white turtle saga


Now THIS would make for good TV


----------



## Rod Hawg

sonar said:


> GET ******-MARK!! 'CHUTTE EM ELIZBUT!!


 
Gotta love Swamp People. Markfish is gonna be famous in a few years. Just watch


----------



## Coonhound

I don't get how he's bending the hooks...maybe i'm just slow.

So...you take a length of stout cord or heavy line, and tie it to a float...like a pop bottle or milk jug. On the other end, you rig a hook with some big hunk of bait. Right?

So where does the hook straightening come in? Is it also tied off to something heavy he can pull against to straighten the hook and get away? Why not just let it float around free?

What about a ginormous drop-shot rig under a pop bottle? A weight on one end to hold it in place with the hook and bait suspended below the bottle?

Or would it be easier to go with a smaller treble hook that he can fully eat? Or would that make it harder to "catch and release" him?


----------



## I_Shock_Em

Brody- "We're going to need a bigger boat.....I mean bigger hooks"


----------



## Tom Tupa

Coonhound said:


> Or would it be easier to go with a smaller treble hook that he can fully eat? Or would that make it harder to "catch and release" him?


If you swallowed a treble you'd be fine. Just wait to poop it out.


----------



## sherman51

like i said earlier, i have some 14/0 trebble hooks. but im just afraid they would be to big. i ordered them many years ago, before i understood hook sizes real good. but if you think they would help. you could get some 200 lb braid and find a good stiff ocean rod and just snag his bottom back side.
sherman


----------



## Wow

markfish said:


> your right i do got some big thick hooks out there but them stinking cats get there first, one of these days alice one of these day,bam to the moon,any how thanks for the support,markfish





markfish said:


> i will go get some today and ill fix his wagon,buy the way for you young know it all;s thats a line from the duke,big john ,steet smarts are better than a college degree


C'mon markfish! It's Jackie Gleason playing Ralph Cramden. The Duke would never hit a woman..... Spank her maybe.
Now will you catch that upside down bowl of meat already! Damn!--Tim..............................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Coonhound

Tom Tupa said:


> If you swallowed a treble you'd be fine. Just wait to poop it out.


Well, everyone releases fish that have been hooked deep. Just wonderin'...


----------



## russ9054

Markfish pm me with your address i will send you the hooks i use for turtles. There BIG and they work! Cant recall wat size or make but they are designed for turtles. My turtle rigs are just sitting in the garage haven't used em in years. You don't have to worry about turtles seeing your line or even the hook,you really don't want to use fishing gear.


----------



## Tom Tupa

Coonhound said:


> Well, everyone releases fish that have been hooked deep. Just wonderin'...


I understand. Was just getting confused as he said he wanted it to live, yet we seemed to be going down the path of "use a small treble, let him swallow it, then you can reel it in"

Then what, assume it will live?

When people deep hook fish, it usually is not the intention. Here the intention seemed to be deep hook it, yet the intent was for it to live


----------



## markfish

well alot of you are right abought them hooks but there are 3 hooks for turtles in there to but them stinking cats get them first, now this is how yesterday morning went got 4 more cats and the others; were cleaned off,so i rebaited with chicken gizzards cut in half and tied the meat to the hooks with braid,tossed them jugs out went down to the trout line a nother cat and 7 hooks cleaned so i rebaited them and tied the meat down,this took 20 mins. buy the time i was walking back i see one of the jugs moveing already pulled it in a dam cat on it that fast,on the good hook killed it and thought hell with this i pulled all them jugs and went back at 9.30 last night and put them in,and i did what tom said i got two packs of gamakatsu octopus 5/0 hooks,and will put them on this morning,and TOM TUPA i dont know what a hog panels is, is it like a live trap but just big,my jugs are all on stakes with 20foot of line plus the hook line is 3 foot to 15 foot on some and 1 i leave free float but there are so maney cats is hard to keep them off the bait,im around 25 cats dead,i took pic of the cats and the sets if you all need to see them well keep them tips comming cause i was so upset yesterday i was ready to just quite but the owner said dont give up mark you'll get him just stay with it i have coffee with him every morning after running the trap line,he;s been a very nice man to me and he is old and in bad health so i do help him with things around his home and run to the store for him,cause hes alowed me to be there any time i want, so his word's went a long ways with me and im not going to give up,till tuesday,then its packing time for ny,im going to miss not being able to get on here for them five days but when i get back monday there will be hooks reset and ready togo, mabey one of the guys that fish the tournament will have a trap i can use,then mabey we can end this,and we can do that outdoors show and you all will be on it with me and mr,white,the one that almost got away,tic tock tik tock goes the clock,im down to just two day;s hope you all dont for get me,i promis i will get him,markfish


----------



## fish on!

Tom Tupa said:


> If you swallowed a treble you'd be fine. Just wait to poop it out.


#1 treatment for hemorrhoids.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Rod Hawg

What type of Catfish are in there? Channels? Bullheads? They could be picking off those baits if they are bullheads. Anywho. I'm sure you'll get him soon Markfish. Take Care


----------



## markfish

well just got back no snappers 2 cats and one was ate to the jaw bone were the hook was on the trout line will set with the new hooks latter tonight,but the others still had meat on them the tieing the meat on the hooks worked,,well i got to get some gear packed for ny,how did you do with fishing with pops rod hawg,well till later got tons of thing to get ready,see ya all in the morning markfish,


----------



## Bigjoe

Good luck at the Tournament, Markfish!!


----------



## fish on!

Bigjoe said:


> Good luck at the Tournament, Markfish!!


Go get 'em,








Have a safe trip.


----------



## birdhunt

sounds like you should get a trap and use catfish for bait!!!!!


----------



## JSykes3

birdhunt said:


> sounds like you should get a trap and use catfish for bait!!!!!


I was just about to say that. Markfish, with all the catfish that are being wasted (If you're not eating them) you could use them for bait. I'm sure Mr. White will love them.


----------



## Rod Hawg

Same Jsykes. They might make good bait. Them or chubs
Or small suckers


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Lowell H Turner

"Use the TRAP Markfish..." just MAKE SURE that the trap door works like GREASED LIGHTNING and LOCKS securely..."Mr White" goes in and he AIN`T GETTING OUT ! ENSURE that trap door WORKS and LOCKS ! He`s yours. And Good Luck with the tournement !


----------



## markfish

well last night i tied all them new hooks on and rebaited,and you all are right i had a cat on the trout line when i got there nothing left but the top jaw bone right were the fish was hooked ,and i think im going to start cutting there tails off for bait,it cheep and dam easy to get thats for sure,got today and tomarrow and thats it till monday next week dont worrie guys im not going to let you all down when i get home me and him are going to have a battel i may try to make that trap with hog wire and trap door if i dont get a net trap,and when i get him this place is going to be on fire, can;t check traps till latter today got to go to the doctors fist thing this morning then i will go there dressed nice and running trap line,well we do what we got todo right.and thanks to you all supporting me in my quest for that new ranger boat sure wouild love to bring it home too,then i wouild sell my nitro.well there are some of the best sticks fishing but i can hold my own to,well we will see later if he took the new hooks god i hope so thanks to all supporters,your friend markfish,


----------



## Skish

Never replied to your response regarding my idea for the "Shopping cart trap", thought you'd have Mr. ****** by now. I wouldn't encourage you to steal one. 

The old guy that i knew that had his found it dumped in the creek by his house. 

But based on the size of this monster you may want to try a SAMS Club size cart. Usually places like that have a company that services thier carts and have plenty of carts that are just used for parts. I know its a pain in the butt and time consuming, but you could ask your local grocery store or SAMs store if they got any that are beyond repair and are gonna be tossed, they might be happy to give em to ya.

That one cart the old guy had lasted 20 plus years and the only thing he did to it was rebait.
Good luck Markfish


----------



## jennis9

what a saga... I'm staying tuned to see how markfish tackles this monster!


----------



## Stampede

waitin for the next update.


----------



## markfish

thats a good deal but there just to heavey for me to tote around not a young man anymore im going to build a hog trap with thick wire and trap door like 24x30x12 and bit it with a fast trigger then ccok up 4 tons of crow,and serve it cold,but i do think its a good system just to much weight for me but thanks for the help ,hell in wore out now jus tfrom killing cat fish every day and rebaiting lots of walking twice a day big pond,so tomarrow they get pulled till monday then game on again thanks to all for hanging in there with me markfish


----------



## Double J

I vote we call guiness and drain the pond.Fall is in the air


----------



## fish on!

I vote we drain the pond, and fill it with Guiness.


----------



## Rod Hawg

Got about a 20lb. Snapper today while Catfish fishing. Didn't mess with it. Got a few quick picks and put him back. Cut Bluegills fillets. A tiny 1/0 hook. Couldn't believe I landed it with that hook.


----------



## Tom Tupa

Im confused.

You reeled in a 20 lb snapper on a 1/0 hook, went to the store, bought some scratch off lottery tickets, then cut the line bc you didnt want to mess with the turtle?


----------



## fontinalis

fish on! said:


> i vote we drain the pond, and fill it with guiness.:d:d:d


brilliant!!!


----------



## sonar

FAST LIMITS & TIME TO CULL!!! GOOD LUCK @ THE TOURNEY MARKFISH!!! HOPE THE WEATHER IS GOOD & THE LIVEWELLS ARE FULL!! .....****** WILL MISS HIS CATERED DINNERS WHILE YOU ARE GONE HURRY BACK!! HAVE FUN! that means catch bass!!!!!!!!!!!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<----- Tom T.,by picks I think he meant pics, /pictures??? maybe??


----------



## Rod Hawg

I was fishing for Bass with a Catfish pole out to the side. Really didn't want this big guy around much. Hooked him in the leg. Felt kinda bad about cutting the line but I'd rather lose a hook than lose a finger. I don't typically try to catch turtles


----------



## ezbite

so markfish, the doubters are still there.... screw them. go do your bass tourney, i wish you a heavy first place finish my friend. turtles can be very tough to catch, especially when you are targeting just one specific beast. when you return, i will come help you if you'd like me too, you got my number, give me a call. lets get it on video if not the shoreline.


----------



## Rod Hawg

Yeah. May you have a successful tourney Markfish. I know you'll get that Turtle eventually.


----------



## Tom Tupa

Awesome!!! "I didn't want the turtle around so I decided to snag him and leave him with a lure in his foot".

So I could bass fish.

True Sportsman!


----------



## stex1220

ezbite said:


> so markfish, the doubters are still there.... screw them. go do your bass tourney, i wish you a heavy first place finish my friend. turtles can be very tough to catch, especially when you are targeting just one specific beast. when you return, i will come help you if you'd like me too, you got my number, give me a call. lets get it on video if not the shoreline.


That would be an epic vid An Ezbite vid with Markfish finnaly catching old Mr White


----------



## samfishdyt

Tom Tupa said:


> Awesome!!! "I didn't want the turtle around so I decided to snag him and leave him with a lure in his foot".
> 
> So I could bass fish.
> 
> True Sportsman!


Awesome!!! You decided to call out a kid because he didn't know a way to unhook a snapping turtle that could chomp into his hand in the blink of an eye. Rather than giving him a simple tip, incase it happens next time.

So you could feel power?

True sportsman!


Don't take it personal Rod Hawg. To offer an alternative for anyone who feels it is inhumane to leave a hook in a snapping turtle, you can let him bite the tip of a LONG branch and once it clamps hold the lower jaw sturdy to the ground. If its on his foot, or tail you shouldn't have too hard of a time safely removing it. Still one slip and you may lose a finger depending on its size. Personally I would just cut the line and move on. A hook will rust out of his foot and be gone in hardly anytime. It may take longer if hooked in the mouth, but it will still happen, and odds are you'll do a considerable amount more damage to the turtle and possibly yourself unhooking it. Lets not forget that these creatures have been around for a while, and are pretty darn resilient.


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Even rather SMALL snappers can EASILY "draw 1st blood" and THEN some if frightened (Uh, yeah...), extremely POed (potentially as fast as a rattlesnake but with EXTREME shearing power) or just plain ill willed about being mishandled or even too closely approached within range. And DO NOT forget that big dumb 45- 50 average IQ points slowpoke can momentarilly cover 6` in 1 second FLAT if properly motivated AND his neck is 1/3rd on average of his shell lenght...unlikely he`ll charge, BUT IF HE DOES and he "reaches out and touches" anypart of you, he MAY KEEP it...by nature he is a classic "ambush predator", he will be aware of your presence by your footsteps likely long before you see him.


----------



## markfish

young man you did the right think cause you dont have any idea just how fast these things are if you look close at his pic you will see hes got his mouth cracked open and siteing you in to strick 20lbs hes got a neck that can come out 12to14 inches in a flash one tip rod hawg next time get him on shore and stand on his back then you got him then get him to snap on a stick and to get you bait back. drive a stick in the ground to the side hes hooked and that will keep him form getting to them fingers the stake worker like a blocker,i know there scarey me to i dont never under eastamate there power or there lighting speed,but well done any ways young man, well yesterday3 more stinking cats but no bent hooks now on the ones they cleaned off thats for sure,and will pull all lines this morning be my luck and have him today when im out of time,well mabey the wife will let me put him in the tub,ha ha that wouild go down good right, well after all lines are check and pulled its time to finish getting all my gear together think 14 rods and 175lbs of tackel will be enought to win,partner called me last night hes there now and got 2 bass so i got to get him dialed in-wednesday,said water is like green oil spill but i will find them heck it took 20.70lbs sunday to win im going dock fishing,AND EZ,BITE you will be getting a call next week so we can get this beast team work thats what this site is all abought right,and may the CROW tast bad,and no barf bags alowed,so i will post one more time today after pulling traps then i got to get to work,packing thanks again from all that stand behind me on the tournament im felling good abought it 12 good bits and the 40.000 doller ranger is in the bag,well till latter this morning guy i got to get going thanks to tom and tupa and everyone on here your friend MARKFISH,


----------



## Lewis

Good call in teaming up with EZbite...he will help you get that beast!


----------



## 419deerhunter

Tom Tupa said:


> Awesome!!! "I didn't want the turtle around so I decided to snag him and leave him with a lure in his foot".
> 
> So I could bass fish.
> 
> True Sportsman!


Do you ever have anything positive to add? Seems to me you are just trolling and trying to p.o people 

Good luck at your tourny Mark


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Markfish, your plan WILL work, it will remove ANY advantage "Mr White' has in the water. Be SAFE fishing the tournement, sir !


----------



## markfish

i got three more cats and that was it pulled all jugs and trout line and set everthing on the shore for my return,i just want to say thank you.ALL VERY MUCH,FOR YOUR TIPS. and all that have tryed so hard to help me get him with lot's of great ideas,and i have used some,like the hooks the free float of some jugs to building nets and next will be a large live trap, well im packed and ready for take off,but im leaveing one of the best and highest looked at post on here for 5 days and it all cause of you guys wanting to see him and getting involved so my hats off to you all,when i return home and reset and start building that live trap this post is going to be the biggest one i have ever seen ,what is the looks like 13.000 and over 415 or so post that is crazey and were all going to have a good time when mr,white go;s down and were all going to have picturs of a life time,and even when pepole see it they probley still won;t belive it true but i do and so will you when me and ez,bit tean up it might be his last night in the pond,time will tell well its time to load the truck,and get ready to hit the road in a few hours,and thanks,for supporting me in the tournament,god be with me and hope all goes good,thank you all from my heart,mark


----------



## Flathead King 06

I've been following this post for a few days now... Just merely skimming through and not thoroughly reading. I do have a suggestion... I've been catch turtles with my uncle for as long as I can remember.

So with that said, and viewing some of the posts, have you tried setting bank lines with bloody meat? Again, I haven't read through each post so I honestly dont know if you have, but it should be your ticket. I've seen where you had set a trotline and jugs, which can be effective but we have always out caught with bank lines. 

The trick to bank lines, before you go making this immaculate turtle shopping cart trap, is to set the line just below the surface of the water so that the hook and bait is just an inch or so under water. So in other words, hanging your line from a tree, if possible, is the easiest way. And again bloody meat is the best, deer meat works wonders.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## markfish

i have been useing chicken gizzards dont got no deer meat need a tought ground hog and my jugs are set with line abought 20inch,long so this is to long then,well when i get home i wll shorten a few and try that to ,hell im open to almost anything,right now,but it over for a few days but look this post up on monday thats when im going to reset the traps what else can i use for a tought meat thanks markfish


----------



## puterdude

Best of Luck Markfish with the tourney, and I am sure with you & ezbite banning together we'll all get to see a video of your conquer when you return.Mr or Mrs White's days are numbered


----------



## Flathead King 06

Your jug lines being about 20" is fine... Thay keeps the gills amd bait stealers away. And with using the chicken gizzards, odds are you are going to catch every cat in the pond before any turtles get a chance to bite.

Since you dont have any deer meat try going to your local grocery and get any steak or roast meat that has been clearenced down. Just try to make sure it's still bloody and not all brown from air and light exposure. I can almost bet you will get turtles more often than cats with just raw bloody meat compared to chicken

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rod Hawg

Tom Tupa said:


> Awesome!!! "I didn't want the turtle around so I decided to snag him and leave him with a lure in his foot".
> 
> So I could bass fish.
> 
> True Sportsman!


Awesome is right! I caught an 24in. Bass yesterday with 4lb. test. And it was a circle hook with a bluegill fillet that was sitting on the bottom for the Catfish pole. No. Thanks for the tips guys. I don't mess with turtles and when I see one next to the shore I move immediatly. I don't snag it! This guy hit a Bluegill fillet sitting on the bottom of the lake out in the middle. I was just trying to get a few Cats. My mom wasn't to thrilled bout me catching one


----------



## JSykes3

Flathead King 06 said:


> I've been following this post for a few days now... Just merely skimming through and not thoroughly reading. I do have a suggestion... I've been catch turtles with my uncle for as long as I can remember.
> 
> So with that said, and viewing some of the posts, have you tried setting bank lines with bloody meat? Again, I haven't read through each post so I honestly dont know if you have, but it should be your ticket. I've seen where you had set a trotline and jugs, which can be effective but we have always out caught with bank lines.
> 
> The trick to bank lines, before you go making this immaculate turtle shopping cart trap, is to set the line just below the surface of the water so that the hook and bait is just an inch or so under water. So in other words, hanging your line from a tree, if possible, is the easiest way. And again bloody meat is the best, deer meat works wonders.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I know you haven't read all the posts, but he said there aren't any trees around the pond.


----------



## mirrocraft mike

Hey markfish.
Whats up buddy ? Dam I do believe your going to set a OGF record on most hits.

Good Luck in New York I know you can catch fish so this turtles days are numbered. 

Plus you got Ez as a co pilot. Can't wait to watch the video.


----------



## Lowell H Turner

I just want to SEE "Mr White"s smiling mug on this thread, and it AIN`t gonna be long in coming. "SMILE "Mr White"...


----------



## birdhunt

woodchuck will work, as will any meat........try birds, caught them with blackbirds before, even cat meat will do the job.....


----------



## JSykes3

I just thought of something. This pic explains this thread perfectly. Even though in real life all you have to do is jump over his head and get the axe. But it is kind of the same. Every castle you think, "Hopefully peach is in this castle", only to have toad tell you that "Your princess in in another castle". Eventually you will catch Mr. White.


----------



## hang_loose

Tom Tupa said:


> Awesome!!! "I didn't want the turtle around so I decided to snag him and leave him with a lure in his foot".
> 
> So I could bass fish.
> 
> True Sportsman!


SHANK!!! 10 yard punt...


----------



## ezbite

birdhunt said:


> woodchuck will work, as will any meat........try birds, caught them with blackbirds before, even cat meat will do the job.....


dayum...............here kittykitty


----------



## markfish

well here i am in ny and here sit;s a computer,so were all going to stay close together,thanks for the nice words mirrorcraft mike have not heard from you in a while get caught up on this post if you got three hours to sit back and read it all,and when i get back i will go get some old meat and try it and if that dont work me and tom ,are going to drop the HAMMER on this beast and i hope we can film it heck i bet that thing wouild sell out fast,,so here is what we all can do to keep in touch i have a post in the fishing out of state,and i can update you all on how the pre fishing is going i here the north end is in bad shap, we will go south and do are homework today then i will post in the other thread ok,but i will keep checking mr,white to so i dont get behind,this is the best fishing sight in the country,handsdown,thank you all for your support and i will post latter tonight in both threads.markfish


----------



## Team Pursuit

Markfish, good luck in New York, go get em !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rod Hawg

Good luck Markfish! You'll get ****** when ya get back!


----------



## ezbite

puterdude said:


> Best of Luck Markfish with the tourney, and I am sure with you & ezbite banning together we'll all get to see a video of your conquer when you return.Mr or Mrs White's days are numbered


now why you go and put all that pressure on us.LOL.


----------



## Hook N Book

ezbite said:


> now why you go and put all that pressure on us.LOL.



No pressure, we just all recognize you as "The Mighty Master Snapper Hunter".

Oh did I just say that...!


----------



## Perch

Canton, Ohio. (CBS4)- Snapping turtles are native to Ohio mostly above New Philadelphia, but below Akron. This time of year they could be especially dangerous because female snapping turtles are laying their eggs. 

Canton residents are being warned to stay away from the turtles because they could cause some serious damage. 

These can be pretty big turtles and you certainly wouldnt want to mess with them, said Division of Wildlife spokeswoman Susan Saysmore. Snapping turtles have that name for a reason.

Theyre being spotted along weedy, shallow lakes in Canton, where many people walk their dogs. One local resident, Alberto Torteese told CBS 4 that he has seen a very large all white Snapping Turtle in a neighborhood pond recently. Said Torteese, Frankly, that big white turtle scares the heck out of me. She looks beaten and has many battles scars and what appear to be several broken hooks in her jaws. He added I wish someone would catch this beast of a turtle, shes a Menace !!!  

I was surprised the first time, because theyre so large, said Salem resident Jud Lyne on the trail around a Canton area pond.

They just look at you like I really dont care who you are. This is my area, said another woman. 

Turtles spend most of their time in the water, but like to come on land, especially during breeding season where they have been known to even cross airport runways in the Akron area.

Canton is home to four hundred and ninety nine species of aquatic turtles and one land-based turtle called the co-worker tortoise. The snapping turtles mostly live in wet areas in eastern Ohio. 

Reported for CBS 4 by Triannea-Lynne Treble


----------



## BFG

I see what you did there....


----------



## Perch

Well ya do? :drool:.That's just ALL WHITE !!


----------



## K gonefishin

To long didn't read. What's this thread all about? cliff notes?


----------



## Perch

Nah Man, it's about a big ole' white Snapping Turtle


----------



## fish on!

K gonefishin said:


> To long didn't read. What's this thread all about? cliff notes?


If ya wait a bit, I hear the movie will be comming out soon.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## sonar

I hope Mr.White doesn't STARVE !!! While Mark is gone! He has been eating quite WELL,,UP'TIL NOW... I know Mark is tuned-in to see what's goin on ,@ his,Mr.Whites' thread, a lot of his time has been put in just reporting to us all of his efforts&angles to catch his worthy foe,he is probably seeing that turtle in his sleep! Don't loose your FOCUS! JOB 1,,:B"LIMITS":B!!!! GOOD LUCK Mark!! Were all routing for ya man!!Win a boat Dude!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## Tom Tupa

Sorry I assumed.

Though I admire your effort, I just don't see Mr. White being caught. I give you a year and less than 5% chance.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Markfish is definitely a man on a mission,you have to admire his determination that's for certain. Although I'm rooting for the turtle (only because this thread is highly entertaining and with it's capture will come the demise of his exploits to get it) I will still give him a big congrats when he accomplishes his feat. Until he returns from NY with his shiney new bass boat I guess we'll just have to anxiously await Capt. Ahabs' next adventure in securing Mr.White.


----------



## markfish

well the water was green but found some good fish 25 bass and 6 dam good ones,not bade for first day up here 'well im not trying to get you all hot there tom but its looking like its me and you buddy,thanks guys for the support it;s going to be a tought day to day,10to20 mp winds nnw,rain cold but im ready to dig them out will chat latter guys markfish


----------



## fish on!

Good luck markfish. Stay focused on those fish, Mr.White will be waiting when you get back.

Tear 'em up!!!!

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## sherman51

hey markfish
yea, it,s time to catch fish, that comes first in my book. good luck and good fishing.
sherman


----------



## Dfrenzy

Markfish I was just curious were any of those Bass up there in New York White Bass?


----------



## Stampede

I think that when he catches the beast he should put it on display for all to see,for a small charge ,to get some of the money back he spent on hooks,then have a turtle soup party!!


----------



## 419deerhunter

Tom Tupa
419+1deerhunter


----------



## JSykes3

419deerhunter said:


> Tom Tupa
> 419+1deerhunter


Haha, lmao. I was just about to comment on that.


----------



## Tom Tupa

Wasnt sure if you were from the 419 or wondering if i had an extra minute.

Honestly though i wasnt trying to troll. I misunderstood rod hawg's post and then assumed....

I really would like to see this turtle caught (preferably from a trap, but to each his own), but like i said, i'll give you a full year from today and still think the odds are less than 5%. 

Good luck, i admire your determination!!!


----------



## markfish

well tom your odds are a bit low but that ok time will tell, but you dont know how i work when there is something on my mind i dont stop till is done, now, its a bit of a update here yesterday was tought 20to25 nnw, winds,got very wet and cold with 5 fish and only one keeper,to day looing much better.so i will be home in a few more days to start hunting mr,white , and there will be plenty of crow to go around,so lets get this boat wone then we well get whity,thanks guy up date todays fishing later ,your friend markfish


----------



## FOSR

Yeah well while you're out there in NY enjoying yourself mr. white is wondering where all that tasty bait went to, now he's having to earn an honest living again.


----------



## Perch

I think Mrs White is out sleazing around the Akron creeks and gullies while her pal Markfish is out making Ohio Fisherman proud.


----------



## markfish

well its no mr white but the wind blow but we stuck it out in the south and did pretty good so this is were we are going today and sunday hopeing to bag around 16,lbs a day so here it goes in 3 hours it on will post you all standing tonight,then sunday and then time to hesd home and get mr white,thanks for the support guys we will be repesenting,o,g,f and all north east bass fisher men today and tomarrow ,thanks markfish


----------



## fish on!

Good luck markfish!
I'm sure Mr.White is missing you by now. ( Where is that waiter with my food?)
Go get 'em!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Stampede

Just go catfishing in the pond,if your like me,i always catch 2-3 turtles while catfishing.


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Good Luck today, Markfish!


----------



## ezbite

Lowell H Turner said:


> Good Luck today, Markfish!


Ditto.......


----------



## zachtrouter

Good luck 4sure!!!


----------



## Rod Hawg

Stampede said:


> Just go catfishing in the pond,if your like me,i always catch 2-3 turtles while catfishing.


 
I got a 20-30lbr. on cut Gills about a week ago Catfish fishin. And I had 2 hit my Catfish trotline. How could I tell? Both of my 3/0 circles were bit in half. That had to be a snapper.:S


----------



## markfish

well we had a pretty good day we got around 22 bass and had,are live well start cutting out, almost lost 2, 3.75lbs,fish but they made it we got 12.98lbs,and are in the top 10 place so if we got the well fixed right now and we get them big fish fired up better tomarrow will get a check for sure,then were heading home for mr, white,thanks for the hooks and the support and hope to slam them pigs tomarrow,your friend markfish


----------



## Tom Tupa

Good luck! :B:B:B:B:B


----------



## Rod Hawg

Nice job Markfish! Good luck
tomorrow!


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## sonar

GOOD LUCK,MARK! & MAKE SURE YOUR LIVEWELL IS WORKING!!! get some wire ,20 feet,, so you can direct wire it if you have to!!!!just a suggestion, that would suck,,to have THE CATCH,then they aint kickin,at weigh-in...... penalty!!! Looks like good weather tomorrow,, hope you hit some hogs!!! LET us know how it goes!! &how bad you beat the rest!! !%I'm goi'n tomorrow ("eyes")to,W.B.or Milton,&will post later ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## markfish

i think we got it was full of scales and sand,all clean,and if it fails will switch pumps,well we are going to grind it out thats for sure,thanks,and ez, bite i got you calls was wore out but will call you back monday,when i get home to re set for mr,,white,but i need a new boat first,and ranger be nice,well post on how we finish latter ok,thanks for the support guys markfish


----------



## Double J

just heard theres a wild goose @ the pond to chase! lol

Good luck Markfish! Hope you do well on the bass!


----------



## markfish

ok it time to get some things stright,Double.J,do you think im a joke you have had nothing good to say on here at all,so please say something nice or better yet go to a nother post. ps,i got home late last night just put every thing in side and ate then fell a sleep,ok im going to say i wish i won but i dident but we took 5th place and cash in pocket/one of my buddys monter won the boat and he earned it the bite got tought, we had 21.95lbs.and 27.and chang took it so we held are own lots of teams got very little or noting at all,,ok now i got the hook that were sent to me thank you,and now i got to call ez.bit back today,so we can set this thing up and get mr,white before its to cold,now im worried if its to cold for them or not will find out im going down today and get the gear all ready to rebait and set out to night,so the hunt is back on,and im ready to get this baest got all the good hooks and need to go get some tought beef for that white bait snatcher,so to all the nice ogf,s were back and lets get him i know its been long but im after one bit not cats and its not easy to get the one you after fast. its tought but im not done with him yet, i will get him,markfish


----------



## Perch

Well, that's a mouthfull :disdain:.............Good luck on part two of the turtle hunt. I wonder if turtles fatten up for the Winter much like the fish do? Maybe she's eating this week and will be primed to be caught ?


----------



## fish on!

Congratulations to ya markfish, you finished high up in the field, something I would be bragging about to no end. Great job! 
Now back to the saga of Mr.White, so I have something to read!


----------



## JSykes3

Great! Now you have some money to build a quality trap!


----------



## Perch

.........or drain the pond :smilingface (52):


----------



## mirrocraft mike

Congrats on the 5th place in N.Y.
You know I'll calling you soon. Its just about time for some inland lake hog eyes.


----------



## streamstalker

Congratulations on your excellent finish in the money! That had to be some tough fishing with the conditions you described. Was that water affected by the massive amount of rain they've had in New England this month?

Markfish, I haven't given you the crap that a lot of guys have, but I was the first to say I'm rooting for the turtle, and I still am. 

However, I've been consistently impressed by the class with which you have dealt with doubters and detractors. And I'm an English teacher, so that is saying a lot, but remember that Captain Ahab in Moby Dick and Captain Quint from Jaws were both killed by the prey they sought!

Good luck. I just hope that there is an excellent outcome for both you and the turtle. I imagine that turtles can live well in captivity, I mean what kind of excitement can be denied to a turtle? Maybe Mr. White would be perfectly happy laying about and eating meat without hooks.


----------



## sonar

WAY TO GO MARK,& TEAM MATE!!! !%VERY RESPECTABLE FINISH!! ,NOW it's turtli'n time!! GET 'EM !! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## Bigjoe

sonar said:


> WAY TO GO MARK,& TEAM MATE!!! !%VERY RESPECTABLE FINISH!! ,NOW it's turtli'n time!! GET 'EM !! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


Ditto!! VERY respectable.


----------



## Tom Tupa

Yeah mon, very very nice job, walkin the walk!!!

With this respectable finish in the tourney and possible help from ezbite, I have raised your odds to 6.5%. 

Good luck, and as others have said you have handled this thread quite well, dealing with people like me, for example.


----------



## sherman51

hey markfish
you had your brake for catchin fish. now get some white turtle,LOL.


----------



## Rod Hawg

Good luck Markfish. Get Mr. White and congrats on that finish! Very very nice job for sure!


----------



## markfish

i want to say thanks to all of you yes it was tought fishing and cold front and 20,mp winds my last day water droped 10 deg,from 73.2 to62.3 so we fished hard and no they have not had rain up there in over 30 days lake down 18 inches,so dock fishing was out,well were back and line were set and will be there to get them cats out,i mean the white out ha had ya for a second,all i want to do is get on here and say i got him,and put this to rest im trying hard thats for sure,we need to have a all day cat fishing day there with 25to 30 guys getting them cats out of my way,so i can up my odds of getting him. ez;bite is going to be at the river all day, i will be calling him some time today.and mike call me i will take you to well you know and will put it down,ok guys will post on first day set later ok your friend markfish


----------



## nicklesman

Good job buddy. Now it is time to get the beast. Can not wait to see some pics

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Redheads

Why does it not suprise me that you are a bass fisherman 

Anyways congrats on cashing a check and good luck, go get him before it get too cold.

Also not sure how big this pond is but my prediction is that the ice will be off right around March 3rd so be ready 

BTW i love me some crow and will save some room


----------



## markfish

well the first night set and i got 3 cats and 1 jug that had 40lb,braid dubbled to hold the hook well it got broke off .and that was the only jug with braid ,so i put the 300lb,string on with new hook got some beef and rebaited,the pond is abought 2 acers, they just sprayed the pond so the weeds is breaking up so thats a good thing,and i got something im going to try as a last resort but it going to be a long night when i get it ready,so will see redhead whats wrong with bass fishermen,ill be loadind the boat with eyes reel soon from old berlin so im able to do it all,on bass tackel, but i cant seem to get mr,white on anything i have tryed but the game is not over yet'got atleast 30 more days give or take afew,markfish


----------



## Perch

*Conspiracy Theory* : Someone on this board has located the pond, and is cutting your lines !! I cannot beleive it has taken this long for this to be figured out !! OR.....could be PETA or some other tree hugger types staking out the pond, after all this old gal is one famous White Toitle..........

Sayin'


----------



## Perch

*Billy the Exterminator*. Call him up and he'll come out with his cowboy hat and funky sunglasses and stand around with the Animal Planet TV crew and his strange lookin' family.........May be able to help 

Just playin' Mark..........


----------



## Ben Fishing

In the past I've used actual rope with a fabicated wire leader leading all the way to the hook. I recall using shark hooks my grandfather gave me from when he lived in Florida. Heavy is the way to go and I never had any issues with break offs, just cats and turtles on the line that swallowed the hook deep into their bellies.


----------



## fish on!

I agree with Ben. I always used clothesline, and a wire leader. Never had one break off.


----------



## Rod Hawg

You here from Ezbite Markfish?


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## JSykes3

Perch said:


> *Conspiracy Theory* : Someone on this board has located the pond, and is cutting your lines !! I cannot beleive it has taken this long for this to be figured out !! OR.....could be PETA or some other tree hugger types staking out the pond, after all this old gal is one famous White Toitle..........
> 
> Sayin'


Weird, I (thought I) posted earlier with these two pics. I believe this sums it up.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Perch said:


> *Conspiracy Theory* : Someone on this board has located the pond, and is cutting your lines !! I cannot beleive it has taken this long for this to be figured out !! OR.....could be PETA or some other tree hugger types staking out the pond, after all this old gal is one famous White Toitle..........
> 
> Sayin'


Naw it's not a conspiracy theory or anything like that, Mr./Ms. White finally decided it was too mean to keep messing with him like that,lol.


----------



## markfish

man i have tried it all yesterday got 3 more cats and 1 of them was ate down to the gills were the hook was and the others was alive,and 3 jugs cleaned;this ghost seem;s to find the cats after they find the bait,then eat;s them alive,i dont know what eles to try im just getting my ,ss handed to me everynight,and its getting old,i just catn go there and sit waiting for him all night long,heck i fall asleep and he eat my feet ha,but realy i dont know witch way to turn right now done it all but a real trap,but to late now for me to get one for one snapper,well any tips are welcome,i going fishing today hell with him till later tonight,he can eat them cats while i fish and have some fun,well till later markfish


----------



## Lowell H Turner

"Use the Force... uh, eh, I mean the TRAP, Mark Fish ! It WILL GET HIM (her?/"it")" !!!


----------



## reo

NOOOOOOOOOO, don't give up!!!:Banane04: YOU CAN DO IT!!


----------



## M R DUCKS

seriously....500.....


----------



## fish on!

Come on markfish, we have faith in you!

Just think how good it's gonna feel once you have him!!!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Perch

Two Words: *NATIONAL GUARD*

It's the only reasonable solution to this situation.


----------



## Lowell H Turner

National Guard? What ? Is there a HUGE pile of unopened cases of cold beer laying around that needs disposed of ? Been there, helped DO that...


----------



## JSykes3

Here is another suggestion. Maybe when you tie the line to the jug you can coil or loop it up and loosely tie a piece of string around the coil. It might help with the cats, not sure if they would come all the way to the top of the water, but the turtles surely will. When the turtle takes the bait he will easily pull the loosely tied coil from the loose knot. Not sure if it would work or not.


----------



## Rod Hawg

I know you'll get him eventually Markfish. When in doubt. Do as the swamp people do and snag him/her. You get a hold of Ezbite?


----------



## ezbite

Better call or pm me soon. There's a few doe calling me also


----------



## markfish

you guys are the ones that are hunting him with me,so your right i wont give up,and im atlest getting the cat;s count down,in the pond thats for sure,and the tip for looping the line might work ill try it on a few jugs tonight ,and i got one other thing im going to try i got some big netting i think im going to cut a 8x8 peace and run strong lines to all four corners and sink it with a bit of weight then load the center with bait then wait him out,and when or if he comes on the net im going to pull all four ropes and have him traped like a big fish net then he wont be hooked deep or hert in any way,but this is going to be a all nighter or two,thats for sure,but it wont be to night this is are 11th anniversarey,and i dont think she wants to spend it on the pond if you know what i mean,guys,you guys are a great support,and i thank you and tom look out here comes a im,till latter or morning after sets are rebaited,your friend markfish


----------



## sonar

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY MARK & WIFE!! MANY MORE! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## Perch

YES Happy Anniversary !!! How many years?

NOW back to the Reptile Hunt

How about catching this turtle man.............

Take a length of hardware store grade light gauge Dog Chain and use a quick connect link to connect a turtle hook? I doubt she will break that.


----------



## fish on!

I agree, you need something strong enough to hold him, and firm enough to set a hook in that tough mouth. Strong sharp hooks, strong line, tough bait.

Happy anniversary! Why would a woman not want to spend her anniversary waiting out a big snapping turtle? Sounds romantic to me.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Rod Hawg

Happy Anniversary Markfish! Good luck fishing tonight!


----------



## markfish

well perch we been married 11 years and together 23 years, so i say im willing to wait things out to make sure there right.i tried that looping the string deal with thread and the cats still got to it,first cat;s from yesterday 4,down two hooks cleaned,so that;s it for yesterday and i dident go down last night to rebait had things todo,,,,,,,,,so today im going down and see if i can get that net in and set if the water is good been dark after they sprayed it to kill weeds. and rebait jugs and hope for a few good nights with out rain,ez,bit and me are trying to get together here soon were working on that part right now so i hope all work;s out and mr,white is taken before its to cold im trying guy;s thats for sure,till later on thanks for your support,markfish


----------



## fish on!

Good luck to the team of markfish and ezbite! Maybe a little fresh insight, and a bit of tweaking, added to your determination will "get 'er done!"
(I just hope you are able to recover your strength from your anniversary celebration soon)
Go get 'em guys!

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## birdhunt

give er up till next year boys, getting too late, you're not going to catch her till next year.............nice try......


----------



## sonar

Don't worry Bird,there's PLENTY of time for Mark &(maybe Tom),to get Mr. White.... I'm bettin' on 'em [email protected] GO GET,******!! [email protected] ----->>>>>sonar>>>>>-----


----------



## markfish

im not stopping right now there is time and i will know when it over,till that time im not giveing up,it not in my blood to give up,ok yesterday i reset and set them onthe shore till latter on and at evening time i went and tosed them in the pond so will see what we got this morning,there is alwise today my father said to me,and if i dont get mr,white today there;s is tomarrow,right guys, and if i could even get a pic of her in the water would go a long ways here to show im right abought this beast,but to bag him be even better,well like ive said from the start,im going to give it all i got till its cought or its to cold for the year,till then its still game on ,thanks for your support guy;s markfish


----------



## Rod Hawg

When ya get him. This thread's gonna expload with compliments, comments, and conspiracy theories. Haha. Good luck Markfish!


----------



## sherman51

markfish said:


> im not stopping right now there is time and i will know when it over,till that time im not giveing up,it not in my blood to give up,ok yesterday i reset and set them onthe shore till latter on and at evening time i went and tosed them in the pond so will see what we got this morning,there is alwise today my father said to me,and if i dont get mr,white today there;s is tomarrow,right guys, and if i could even get a pic of her in the water would go a long ways here to show im right abought this beast,but to bag him be even better,well like ive said from the start,im going to give it all i got till its cought or its to cold for the year,till then its still game on ,thanks for your support guy;s markfish



hey markfish
i havent known you very long, just on here. but maby i,ll meet you up at erie sometime. but from what i,ve got from you i didnt think you were a quitter. so i really dont think your going to give up until the first hard freeze,LOL.

you really need to get this sucker and shut some of these guys up. and give the rest of us piece of mind that were betting on the right snapper. now somehow youve got to get this sucker. none of us wants to see you end your year with your tail between your legs. or have to start next year hunting for the white turtle. were behind you, now get some. semper fi.
sherman


----------



## JSykes3

All you have to do is make the pond into a Jacuzzi, then you can try all year long.


----------



## Perch

Maybe Big Daddy can get his stations news-copter up over the pond for some arial pics of the leviathon

NBC ABC CPS FOX....."sky-shot"


----------



## JSykes3

Perch said:


> Maybe Big Daddy can get his stations news-copter up over the pond for some arial pics of the leviathon
> 
> NBC ABC CPS FOX....."sky-shot"


Then something like this would happen....


----------



## markfish

well 4 of the 6 jugs got cats again and two cleaned offed what if i put a live gill with a few hooks on him think that wouild work,or just get bigger cats ive hade him on gills twice before think that might work to,will see i got togo to doctors today so it wont be till latter this morning till i get there,and check the days catch,well till latter on thanks for the support your friend markfish


----------



## Rod Hawg

JSykes3 said:


> All you have to do is make the pond into a Jacuzzi, then you can try all year long.


 
Good one! :Banane36:


----------



## JSykes3

Well.......you could catch some live cats and hook them through the tail. If he/she has grown accustomed to eating up to the gills then he won't think there is a hook in the tail/back section. Not sure if it's legal.


----------



## JSykes3

Rod Hawg said:


> Good one! :Banane36:


Haha, thanks Rod Hawg.


----------



## Hatchetman

Sorry folks, but I'm throwing the red BS flag on this whole thing...Prove me wrong amd I'll apologize....


----------



## sonar

OK,Hatchetman,but we have been behind MARK too long, so the "FLAG" JUST WONT COUNT!!! And,,, Mark IS gonna get 'Ol Mr. ******,,someday soon!! HE'S DETERMINED!! + Tom may help?? ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## Snakecharmer

Hatchetman said:


> Sorry folks, but I'm throwing the red BS flag on this whole thing...Prove me wrong amd I'll apologize....


What's not to like? A 50+ pound albino turtle who refuses to be caught on mortal hooks? This is the Paul Bunyan of Turtles, The Moby Dick of Terapins, ,the Jaws of Tortoises, the Grand Poohbagh of Snappers. Its a Unicorn in a shell. Oh yeah of little faith. Next you will say there is no Easterbunny, tooth fairy or Santa Claus.


----------



## markfish

well yesterday after the doctors got to the pond had 3 more cats and 3 cleaned off tossed them cats on shore to air out a bit,yes it ok for me to use them for bait it privet pond and they bought the fish and i got the ok to do what i want when i want,and the only flag i stand up to is old glorey red white and blue so keep your bs,flag the rest of use on here are good old boys,that dont listen to them nobelivers,so dont leave town just yet were getting your crow ready,and there is going to be plenty of crow getting ate here soon,count on it and thanks to the others that have my back the hole post and this is no b,s, come on down the door is still open and has been for anyone,im heading back this morning to see how the night went,thanks,markfish


----------



## spfldbassguy

I'll be first in the line to eat my crow. This has gone on WAY,WAY,WAY too long. Hell that it even actually is even real is a thought I'm starting to have. Surely with all these memebers on here there has to be a few that live close enough to go help out and get this mythical creature. I'd almost bet that the Cubs win the World Series before Mr. White is caught. Greece might actually clear up some of its debt before it's caught. Aliens might actually land where everyone can see and grab Bigfoot before this supposed turtle is caught.


----------



## Perch

Heck, last night I saw Mrs. White on a Jacks Links comercial on TV !!!!!


----------



## Flathead King 06

I'll give my 2 cents again... Stop using fish/cutbait as the bait for your lines and the cats will leave it alone... To get those turtles you need bloody meat... But you better hurry, as the falling temps will send ole slick in his hole fit the winter

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fish on!

My 2 cents.....big time heck yeah to the meat, get rid of the jugs ( he'll never be able to pull hard enough against them to get a hook to penetrate that tough mouth). 

Rope, wire leader, and a STRONG hook, tied to something solid.

Sent from my DROID via Outdoor Hub


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Use the cage, Markfish; there will be NO ESCAPE for "Mr (Mrs?) White..." it CAN be done ! Properly staked down, a wild BOAR couldn`t escape it or bust out...


----------



## Perch

Put yer truck out by the pond, hook up 5/16" galvanized towing chain to the hitch, pad lock a shark hook between the chain and the hook, and bait up with a possum or other road-napping species of varmint.

For good measure, use a sealed 55 gallon plastic drum for a floater, and let us know what in the Heck happens next. :B


----------



## Perch

Bust her A** !!!!!!!!!!!!#


----------



## russ9054

Use a gerbal! or even better a BABY!!!


----------



## Tatonka

I saw all kinds of weird things when the Dr put me on Ambien
I got off the Ambien because of all the weird "stuff" I was seeing


----------



## foundationfisher

i'm pullin for you markfish! go get 'im


----------



## Bigjoe

Was gonna post to the people that feel the need to hold the








sign, but figured I'd better just say...













You'll get ol' ******, Markfish.


----------



## peple of the perch

I think you are going to need some sort of pic whether it is in the water or on land. I think everyone is doubting the reality of this thread.


----------



## shwookie

I keep clicking, and this thread keeps delivering.
Except for a turtle anyways.

I'm rooting for the Turtle simply because I feel that a creature this majestic and intelligent deserves to live. That and I don't want this thread to ever end...

And don't take Ambien and try to stay wake, stuff gets really weird.


----------



## spfldbassguy

I don't think anyone is holding up a sign of any sort Bigjoe,everyone wants the same thing. Reading about and seeing pics of this "monster" turtle finally caught. Seems like this "war" has lasted for years already. Markfish definitely has the determination but seems to be lacking in the execution portion of the deal. I hope he does finally achieve this feat for his personal sanity and so those of us that's doubted his "skills" can eat our crow and wash it down with an ice cold beer.


----------



## markfish

man you guys are tought on me buy thats ok im thick skinned and hard headed,well i ben useing beef meat dont know were im suppose to get real bloody meat mabey,sams butcher shop,well i dont think it matters to them stinking cats they eat eveything i have tried,hell it worked so good yesterday i got 5 cats 1 cleaned,but thats 5 more that wont bite know more, it not easey to get one white snapper from a big pond and cats getting your bait before mr,white,does so he does the next best thing- eats on the cats,two of them from yesterday were half gone when i got there nastey stinkey cats looks like magots comming out of there mouth when im removeing the hook,but smashing there head with my boot dont help eather,and the trap set well if i had a trap this would be done im sure of that,will i get mr.white in time i dont know but i will trap till i dont see snapper any more this year,man i wish i would have seen mr,white before i did and that would of helped,so bigjoe and all the other that have my back thanks,and you guys that think this is a line of bull go out and get that 23 point buck youll seen for four years,and is still walking on all 4,not as easey as it seems right,well till latter good guys alwise win,markfish


----------



## Redheads

I know there has been quite a few people that has offered to help this.......well i will leave it at that. 
Anyways has he contacted anybody for help like he said he would, just curious. If not its time to put this thread to bed and move on before someone gets banned for really speaking their mind.

ChArLeS is DAT U


----------



## fishingaddiction

> If not its time to put this thread to bed and move on before someone gets banned for really speaking their mind.


IMO if you don't like what the man is doing or writing don't read the thread,
I for one like following it kills time at work for me at work
go get him markfish!!


----------



## Redheads

fishingaddiction said:


> IMO if you don't like what the man is doing or writing don't read the thread,
> I for one like following it kills time at work for me at work
> go get him markfish!!


As weird as it may sound i agree..

Just dont read the thread if i dont like it right.

But enough is enough


----------



## monsterKAT11

I think some of you should just wipe the tears from your eyes and move on, stop crying. I for one have not posted on this thread yet, but i am following it every day, i hope he gets him!


----------



## Skish

Maybe its time for the shopping cart trap, or something similar.
I'd use catfish for bait.


----------



## Tatonka

How deep is this pond markfish?


----------



## sherman51

you know this could just be bs but why would he have come up with such an idea. i mean he had no way of knowing that he was going to get such a following.

i have tried to pass up this thread, but i just cant seem to do it. i would like to see it to its end. go get em markfish.
sherman


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Markfish, realize the trap is a major investment in $$$ and time, but there are several advantages. So long as it`s long enough when he pops that 6pd test the door slams shut clear of him and LOCKS, buddy HE`S DONE. No more hooks, he can`t bust it up or bend it; staked down, he CAN`T move it. ALL he could possibly do is finish his "snack" and await the "photo shoot"! (Do tell him to "SMILE !" and try to get his "good" side...) Oh, yeah, and keep the CROW chilled...it WILL WORK !


----------



## dinkbuster1

would apprehending this beast qualify for an "Angler of the year" nod? if so, theres your incentive! take some good pics for the OGF main page!


----------



## markfish

well yesterday morning, i got 6 for 6 cats and two dead and some chunks were taken out of them the other four well there dead to now, well the pond is 10 foot but the bottom is very soft you can sink in 2 foot in some spots,i have been stuck in the muck, and to in lighting you on the amount of cat;s in there is easy i was putting my cage traps in last year to trap the rats out and the first day in one cage i got eight cats,and six rats,so the pond is not easy to get one white snapper out of,and its weard that a few of you bring up traps cause i have been working on building one for the last three days out of old thick wire fenceing i have laying around here im trying to get the trigger and a rod and the door locking part worked out, and if i can get it to work right were going to get mr.white and are 15 mins,of fame,and after the photo shot its time to feed alot of guys,old crow,thanks for the support guys were gona get him markfish


----------



## fish on!

Hey markfish, wasn't "The Never Ending Story" already done once?










Just kidding.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Or the song that doesn't end....

This is the story that doesn't end
Yes it goes on and on my friend
Some people started posting to it
Not knowing what is was
And they'll continue posting to it
Forever just because


This is the story that doesn't end
Yes it goes on and on my friend
Some people started posting to it
Not knowing what is was
And they'll continue posting to it
Forever just because

_All rights reserved - Snakecharmer_


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Markfish, not to be a pest, but MAKE SURE that DOOR falls like greased lightning and LOCKS and "Mr White' has HAD IT, guy! ALL you "doubters", get your napkins out... This story`s very shortly gonna be hanging (literally) by a thread...as soon as his armored a$$ pops that 6 pd test it`s ALL OVER !


----------



## Bigjoe

Hey Markfish, just to remind the doubters when you catch ol' ******...


----------



## LilSiman/Medina

Just so ya know Markfish, I have a pond in the woods behind my house that we fish and camp at all summer...


BowTech 3 - Turtles 0


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Bigjoe, that`s a VERY elegant dinner set, salad fork and all ! YUM YUM !


----------



## Iowa Dave

Hey Markfish Congrats on both your anniversary and your 5th place finish. I just found this thread today. 

Now I think you are giveing this turtle too many options. Set 2 maybe 3 lines and sink them in the ground on shore. Stout lines so they sink in the hook but use smaller hooks. If Mr White gets gut hooked no problem the stomach acids will disolve it. 

Use catfish for bait but burry the hook in the meat and let the bastard swallow it. Use wire to your hook. I grew up in south Louisiana and learned from some awesome Cajun fishermen. 

Oh and call Ezibite he knows how to catch the Wiley suckers. 

Good luck and I'm pulling for ya.


----------



## birdhunt

a lock on a turtle trap, wow, I learn something new every day on this thread!!


----------



## markfish

thanks for the tip dave,just one correction it was 4th place ,and bigjoe glade it wont be use eating that crow and it goes on and on and never ends well i think it will at some point the weather is getting pretty bad next few days and that will slow things down,till the sun pops back out,and i have been thrue the small hookdeal and it dident work i got 6ot hooks and it the cats that are killing me from getting mr,white,and whats a pond in the woods mean i dont get that one; so yesterday was a bit slow got 2 cats and the other were fine,i dident like the looks of that, mabey when this weather passes it will get better for afew more day;s and will hope for the best time will tell till latter on guys thanks for watching my back your friend markfish


----------



## Double J

how long has it been since the last sighting???:!


----------



## Rod Hawg

It could be warm till mid october. Then again it could snow in mid october. WHO KNOWS with Ohio weather now a days. I hope you get him Markfish. If not. There is always next year.


----------



## leupy

I am done looking at this thread, turtles are stupid and anyone should be able to clean out a pond that size. I hope you catch it but I am not reading about it anymore if it exsists. If it does exsist and makes it a couple more weeks and my guess it is a male it will be moving away either now or after winter, they are travelers. BYE start a new thread if you do happen to catch it which I doubt.


----------



## fish on!

Juvenile turtles are travelers, because the old ones have claimed the territory. Mature turtles stay put once they are the dominate individuals. 
As big as this guy is, he's going nowhere.

Keep after him markfish, persistence is going to pay off. When you post those pictures, people will be singing a different tune!


----------



## markfish

it seems that the cold has slow things down a good bit i havent got any thing in two days well im going to see if it warms up if he,s still out or not time and weather will tell i dont think mr,white is bedded down for the winter just yet but he has not been out for 4 days that i could see from the big wind wont let me see in the water very well and if hes is gone in for the winter then i will have all the next summer to get him, talked to the guy that lives on the corner of the pond and he said they come in his garden every spring,well i will try a few more times but its getting late so time is not on my side ,just in case we dont get mr,white we had a good run and i want to thank you all for your support and keeping me going in the slow and hard times here we went a long time and not get locked out and thats all to you guys for keeping it clean and stright,and as for post of the year i dont know what that means but i know you all are the ones that got us all this far im just the hunter that dident get the job done and im sorry for that,but im hopeing for some good days, thank you all markfish


----------



## Tatonka

markfish said:


> it seems that the cold has slow things down a good bit i havent got any thing in two days well im going to see if it warms up if he,s still out or not time and weather will tell i dont think mr,white is bedded down for the winter just yet but he has not been out for 4 days that i could see from the big wind wont let me see in the water very well and if hes is gone in for the winter then i will have all the next summer to get him, talked to the guy that lives on the corner of the pond and he said they come in his garden every spring,well i will try a few more times but its getting late so time is not on my side ,just in case we dont get mr,white we had a good run and i want to thank you all for your support and keeping me going in the slow and hard times here we went a long time and not get locked out and thats all to you guys for keeping it clean and stright,and as for post of the year i dont know what that means but i know you all are the ones that got us all this far im just the hunter that dident get the job done and im sorry for that,but im hopeing for some good days, thank you all markfish


now you can go after that 50 point buck


----------



## JSykes3

Tatonka said:


> now you can go after that 50 point buck


....I have three of those in the freezer.


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Chances are "Mr White' has some time left to gorge himself before winter and his long sleep...


----------



## fish on!

Lowell H Turner said:


> Chances are "Mr White' has some time left to gorge himself before winter and his long sleep...


From what I've read, they're active until the water temps are somewhere in the forties. Next week it's supposed to warm up and be in the seventy degree range.


----------



## Rod Hawg

Even if Markfish doesn't get him this year. I'll take his word about Mr. White and that he exists and I'm sure he will get him next year.


----------



## birdhunt

Tatonka said:


> now you can go after that 50 point buck


make that a 'white' 50 point buck!!


----------



## markfish

dont quit your day job you to two meat balls,well i just seen its going to warm up starting weds looks good and that will help, and it is what it is,when you are waiteing on weather to get something done,and i think its to warm to hunt that buck right now,well ill check back with you good guy;s latter,markfish


----------



## JSykes3

Hey markfish. I just got a new compound bow. You buy the equipment for bow fishing and I'll shoot it and reel it in for you.


----------



## Rod Hawg

Good luck Markfish. I'm fishing Bass tomorrow for the first time in weeks.


----------



## Masterbasser88

I didn't feel like reading this whole post, where is this pond?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## birdhunt

ok Markfish here's what ya do---get a big pump, and pump that pond out......first line up a bunch of the 'believers' and set up a 24hr perimeter around the pond and get him when he leaves.........if he goes to the mud, you'll be able to see the giant lump.....get a dozer and just drag him out.............end of story!


----------



## Wow

Just jump in there and grab 'em. Perhaps, markfish, you need to call in the pros. Or get their DVD. Here's a link and Video--Tim
http://www.turtlehuntin.com/turtlehuntin/turtlehuntinfront.html

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/user/turtlehuntin#p/u/1/1e8x2UI0T5A"]turtlehuntin's Channel  - YouTube[/ame]
..............................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Double J

we need to move this thread to the sci fi forum!


----------



## spfldbassguy

birdhunt said:


> ok Markfish here's what ya do---get a big pump, and pump that pond out......first line up a bunch of the 'believers' and set up a 24hr perimeter around the pond and get him when he leaves.........if he goes to the mud, you'll be able to see the giant lump.....get a dozer and just drag him out.............end of story!


Best solution to end this already,at this rate Animal Planet will start a yearly series on this thing and his problem with bagging it. Although I have heard that cooler weather is when the unicorns start coming out.


----------



## Redheads

Masterbasser88 said:


> I didn't feel like reading this whole post, where is this pond?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


You were smarter than most including myself !!

The pond is in his head


----------



## birdhunt

Wow said:


> Just jump in there and grab 'em. Perhaps, markfish, you need to call in the pros. Or get their DVD. Here's a link and Video--Tim
> http://www.turtlehuntin.com/turtlehuntin/turtlehuntinfront.html
> 
> turtlehuntin's Channel - YouTube
> ..............................................................................................................................................................................................
> View attachment 50352


great site!!!!!thanks for posting it........


----------



## Rod Hawg

Those guys know how to catch turtles! Wowza!


----------



## markfish

well i reset last night and will see if there anything moveing,and drain the pond again thats been said abought 5 times,pretty neet,videos but im not going in banks and putting my hands in there but one of you are more than welcome,but thanks for the help anyways so will see latter today your friend markfish


----------



## Rod Hawg

Mark! I saw a ton of Snappers today at the pond! Just thought if you see them swimming mabye you can throw a bait in front of them and get them to bite. A good way at spotting where they are is if you see a ton of bubbles under the water moving. Watch them for a little while. Typically those bubbles are coming from big snappers as they move along the bottom. If you make a little bit of splashing on the surface by the shore that should bring them in and you should be able to get them on rod and reel. Just something I thought of today.


----------



## Rod Hawg

I had this guy come up by me and he was watching a few of my Bass as I'd pull em in. Look closely in the pic.


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Can easily understand why they are still excellent ambush predators that existed before the dinosaurs and out survived them. THANK GOD they no longer grow to the 7`+ their ancesters did...


----------



## markfish

your right on there rodhog thats what i look for and kind of scarrey to see the snappers faceing you like that.and know that neck can come out a long ways and get you fast and see them out during the day makes you think abought digging in the bank were there at you might find one comming out and get your hand taken off. and im sure this is not the first white snapper to have ever have been seen. well i have tried the rod thing but i can try again,thanks your friend markfish


----------



## puterdude

man rodhawg that thing looks like it could take a limb off ya


----------



## FOSR

Lowell H Turner said:


> Can easily understand why they are still excellent ambush predators that existed before the dinosaurs and out survived them. THANK GOD they no longer grow to the 7`+ their ancesters did...


Once in a while one has returned from the past to cause certain problems.

[


----------



## Tatonka

Haa Mr White has a new nickname and it is Gamera


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Remember reading about a gentleman down South somewhere during the 90`s who lost several fingers to 1; apparently they can carry salmonia bacteria (which they seem to be immune to); the injured hand became badly infected and had to be amputated. A DOUBLE "WHAMMY"...even scratches from their claws can cause serious infections. Am not afraid of them, but DO realise they are SERIOUSLY capable of inflicting major injuries with lightning speed...


----------



## spfldbassguy

fosr said:


> once in a while one has returned from the past to cause certain problems.
> 
> [


lmao:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## Rod Hawg

puterdude said:


> man rodhawg that thing looks like it could take a limb off ya


 
I know right. He was pretty big. Had one even bigger swim right beneath me. Would've been an awesome pic. And Mark. He was actually somewhat far from me. He was just sitting in really shallow water. I could see his shell but all I could get in the pic was the head. I'm terrible with Turtle weights but I'd guess he was a 20+ for sure.


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Hard to accurately judge the distance; looks like it`s snout is 8"- 12"? underwater; even allowing for the water`s magnifying effect would guess it`s head id atleast 3+"- 4 " across? BIG turtle...20+- 28+? lbs atleast? Once saw a guy in a boat close by trying to tempt a smaller snapper by causing rings in the water with his fingers; surprisingly the turtle came closer than the guy "felt comfortable with" and he stopped and they stared at each other before the turtle slowly left, looking for something willing to come closer still...


----------



## markfish

well yesterday i was rebaiting and hade a fishing rod with me to get some fresh blue gills and was walking the shore and see the the bubble line out by the dock thats in the middle of the pond and just sat there and waited he came in to the shire down 15 feet from me and i went on the hunt for him i did get to see him for just a fast look then he was gone just that fast, dident even have time to get a gill in front of him well i know hes still there and moveing around,will see what day light brings,your friend markfish


----------



## Perch

Mark, I hate to break it to you.............We felt badly for you with all the troubles this reptile has given you, so we captured another big snapper out at Lake Cable and had him Powder Coated White ( with Green Moss effects of course) This one promises to be easier to catch as we tied his rear legs together..............


----------



## I_Shock_Em

Here's post 601, will it go on? I have the feeling that this post has been slowing down lately. And Mark...shoulda had that camera ready....you coulda shown the non-believers that he does exist


----------



## spfldbassguy

Perch said:


> Mark, I hate to break it to you.............We felt badly for you with all the troubles this reptile has given you, so we captured another big snapper out at Lake Cable and had him Powder Coated White ( with Green Moss effects of course) This one promises to be easier to catch as we tied his rear legs together..............


You sure he'd get it? He might slip and fall getting it outta the water and it slips away. It could have received some Gamma radiation at some point and will finally show its "true" self when he goes to grab it. Maybe it's learned how to untie knots and will free its back legs and give him the finger as it goes to have a beer or two with his new white buddy.


----------



## Perch

The one we put in the lake is a ............."painted turtle"


----------



## fish on!

Perch said:


> The one we put in the lake is a ............."painted turtle"


----------



## markfish

i got one snapper yesterday went down early to check lines before going fishing it was hooked in the front right paw looks like it was trying to hold the meat down to eat it and it hooked its self only around eight pounds so i let it go,now i need to help perch out hes got one tied up and painted ready to go welcome post 601 it made it,well you guys are too much,but heck i can take it theres not a word in the world that can hert me,im thick skined and hard headed,thanks for your support,markfish


----------



## sherman51

markfish said:


> i got one snapper yesterday went down early to check lines before going fishing it was hooked in the front right paw looks like it was trying to hold the meat down to eat it and it hooked its self only around eight pounds so i let it go,now i need to help perch out hes got one tied up and painted ready to go welcome post 601 it made it,well you guys are too much,but heck i can take it theres not a word in the world that can hert me,im thick skined and hard headed,thanks for your support,markfish


must be that turtle blood runnin through your viens,LOL.
sherman


----------



## sonar

Looked to be a GREAT day for "turtelin"??
How about ya Mark, any news??? still pulli'n for ya buddy!!! GET ******!!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<----- p.s. the eyes are starti'n to feed!!!


----------



## markfish

yes it is sonar,but i have not got him yet, but im still working on him and hes working on me,cats and more cats,i have tried all kinds of bait,and the cats like them all i know i have take out atlees fifty cats.well if i dont get him this year i hope hes still there next summer then i will have a trap and better chances to get him,and your right i got some at the same lake as you did and ill be back for the big ones,well till morning light will see how the night went thanks markfish


----------



## JSykes3

Wow, the guy who owns this pond is going to have to restock catfish in there after you are done.


----------



## Rod Hawg

I didn't see any Turtles today. Was trying to catch one on a catfish pole. Nothing. Fishing overall stunk today. Out for 1 hour and 7 Bluegills and 1 tiny Bass. Was a slow day overall for me. I'm praying he's on tomorrow morning. Good luck


----------



## markfish

well it seems that the cats are not getting any dent to them i have a good record of getting what in not looking for there for sure.there is way to many cats in this pond and the ***** well lets just say they have been eating pretty good the last five weeks and should be nice and fat come trapping season,and mr,white is one slick snapper,well one day i hope he falls in my hands and till he dose i will hunt him like a bounty hunter,markfish


----------



## sonar

YA,Mark, you been after him pretty hard,'bout time to go fishi'n & put it to the "eyes",, stock up the freezer! I'm gonna hit Milton late afternoon,today.... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## ezbite

c'mon markfish. git this beast now!! if i gotta come catch him for you, im gonna steal all your thunder and i dont want too


----------



## markfish

well come on down ez will make a day of it and we can go shoot some tree rats to i got a big farm i hunt thats loaded with some big reds and grays and black alot of game on this farm,so come on down and still my thunder.we know how hard it is to catch thunder.and im abought to put it up for the year there to much to do right now hunting and fishing is getting hot now,so let me know,and you can have all the mud cats my gift to you,thanks markfish


----------



## FisherPro

Over 600 posts! Very entertaining thread I will say. Will "Mr. White" ever be caught? 

FisherPro


----------



## Bluefinn

I have only replied once on here & it was a while ago. I was hoping it would be caught, pics & released. An albino turtle that size is some animal. There's always next year. Hope the great white makes it through the winter. I can't believe Johnny Winter is still alive. ?


----------



## markfish

thanks guys and im sure mr.white will be there next season,there are no other ponds close by and why wouild he leave a good thing lots to eat. and i wish i wouild have cought him for all to see but he got the best of me this year.but next year i will have a real trap and i will get him with out a hook to hurt him and be able to release mr,white back were he belongs. but i have learned alot abought snapper this year and will use it all next year,to right all my wrongs and get it done,so i wouild like to take this time to thank all of you ogf,s members for supporting me in this quest and your tips and help you have gave me, some times its hard to turn away and let go but its time and mr,white will be in my dreams all winter long,as the one that got away,thank you all very much,your friend markfish


----------



## Snakecharmer

Thanks Mark for a captivating post. Good Luck in your quest next year. Until then -

This is the story that doesn't end
Yes it goes on and on my friend
Some people started posting to it
Not knowing what is was
And they'll continue posting to it
Forever just because


This is the story that doesn't end
Yes it goes on and on my friend
Some people started posting to it
Not knowing what is was
And they'll continue posting to it
Forever just because


----------



## sherman51

hey markfish
we,ll be here waiting on your first post next year. maby it,ll be the one everybody has been waiting for. even if this thread turned out to be a total hoax it has been a pleasure to follow it. i think most of us were ruttin for you anyway.

maby we,ll meet on the big lake sometime next year. its been a pleasure.
sherman


----------



## Tatonka

sherman51 said:


> hey markfish
> we,ll be here waiting on your first post next year. maby it,ll be the one everybody has been waiting for. even if this thread turned out to be a total hoax it has been a pleasure to follow it. i think most of us were ruttin for you anyway.
> 
> maby we,ll meet on the big lake sometime next year. its been a pleasure.
> sherman


I can't speak for anyone else but I only "rut" for my wife and "ruttin" for markfish has never crossed my mind


----------



## sonar

Ya,Sherman, It's probably not gonna happen this year,like you say,next year will be the end of Mr.Whites,pond days,, and the beginning of MORE FUN for ALL our "JUNIOR ,ENGLISH & GRAMMAR CRITIQUES" , To dig & poke at the our "FELLOW MEMBERS" !! It's amazing !! What a world we live in??? GOOD LUCK,MARK!!! LET'S GO FISHI'N!!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## FisherPro

Can't wait for spring to see this beast! On your side markfish!

Jeremy Wade is my hero.
FisherPro


----------



## nicklesman

Oh well I am used to waiting till next year. Hell I am a browns fan so whats the difference. Good luck man and I cant wait to see some pics next year.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Markfish, hopefully you`ll be able to use the winter to get and assemble a "surprise" for "Mr White"; I don`t doubt your skill, just think without the tough trap that "Mr White" is just TOO BIG to take on most rigs...


----------



## sonar

L H Turner,,what you say,makes me think,,,this could turn into the Mr.White "PROJECT", for the Winter months ahead....With the time,and there will be many days ahead,that none will be hunting,or fishing, there can be an assembly of a good-enough portable,"Big-turtle" trap,that when the warm weather comes back next Spring,Mark can be ready to drop it in for Mr.White,to move into!! I think that somebody here that is watching this thread,has the basics to be able to direct a draft that can be built out of conduit tube,and a fabric of hog fence, held together with 3/8" zip ties,then,all that is left is an idea for a trap-door, trigger assembly, I'll do some searching on the trigger deal, & lets hear some input,on ANY of the parts or pieces........ ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## markfish

well i can say this not one word of this hunt was a hoax,its all true and two of us see mr,white and for next year there will be a real trap for him im getting it worked out to use it come spring time,and snakecharmer,sherman51,tatonka h turner and sonar fisher por,nicklesman,rodhawg,your all going to be the first to see mr,white,in a im,pic so you all can talk abought mr,white and the other 24.111 looker will be hounding you to send them a shot of mr,white,then will let the cat out of the bag for all to see,just thought of something what wouild it be like if they all posted; god it wouild take a week to read a one day post,and i wont let you all down next year and i sure hope me,white holdes his white color,thank you all for the kind words and im not done fishing yet sherman, thanks markfish


----------



## chevelle281

For all of you believers and non-believers: Myself and Markfish was fishing in this pond - and low and behold, I saw something white in the water moving. After further investigating - it was a white snapping turtle, as you all know as "Mr. White." This is no hoax!!! Mr. White will be caught, because I have known Markfish all of my life and when Markfish puts his mind to it, it will be done!!!


----------



## Bigjoe

markfish said:


> well i can say this not one word of this hunt was a hoax,its all true and two of us see mr,white and for next year there will be a real trap for him im getting it worked out to use it come spring time,and *snakecharmer,sherman51,tatonka h turner and sonar fisher por,nicklesman,rodhawg*,your all going to be the first to see mr,white,in a im,pic so you all can talk abought mr,white and the other 24.111 looker will be hounding you to send them a shot of mr,white,then will let the cat out of the bag for all to see,just thought of something what wouild it be like if they all posted; god it wouild take a week to read a one day post,and i wont let you all down next year and i sure hope me,white holdes his white color,thank you all for the kind words and im not done fishing yet sherman, thanks markfish


I don't get a pic???


----------



## JSykes3

I want in markfish!
I believe you.


----------



## Iowa Dave

Markfish I'll send you some plans for a cajun snapping turtle trap that some buddies of mine have built that works. Should do well for you.


----------



## markfish

dont worrie big joe and jsykes3and iowa dave your all in and a few other i cant name them all but this place will jam up when it happens,and i cant wait to see it over load and guys fighting to get in it will be a historic day for all ogf,and thank you chris for the nice kind words,my father alwise said your turn will come and these are words i live by today,my time in the sun will come and im proud to share that moment with you all,your friend markfish


----------



## Perch

Aint she CUTE !!!


----------



## markfish

yes she is but i dont think mr, white is that pure,but will all see latter


----------



## spfldbassguy

All kidding and joking aside I am in admiration of your determination to get that thing. I bet most people would've done quit a long,long time ago. Get those traps made for next year and do alot good fsihing inbetween now and the day you haul that turtle outta the water.


----------



## markfish

thanks and your right im the kind of man that will stick it out and not give up,never have been,but it got me a long ways in life,and i will be ready come spring time and will all have a good time then markfish


----------



## Rod Hawg

Markfish- We got a small Snapper on a trot-line Thursday. Used some rotten ham we found in the back of the fridge. Let the line sit for 24hours since its been so cold. Good luck in the spring! I know you'll get him or her eventually


----------



## Snakecharmer

Time to bring this up to the top


----------



## Tatonka

snakecharmer said:


> time to bring this up to the top


yesssssssssssssss


----------



## 419deerhunter

Season II


----------



## Rod Hawg

Seen a ton of em back at the pond. Its time Markfish


----------



## SeanStone

This is my first time reading this thread.....not all 23 pages.....but the first few and last few, just enough to get a good idea of whats going on. Sound like you need to pitch this adventure to the discovery channel. LOL. Good luck and I look forward to seeing Mr. White this spring.


----------



## Lowell H Turner

BUILD IT, he WILL come...(just make SURE the trap door works...)


----------



## FisherPro

Ahh yes, Mr. White! It has been a long wait for this turtle! I can't wait to finally see him in round two, you got this markfish!

FisherPro


----------



## markfish

well your right guy's it's time to get this show on the road,i have thought abought that mean snapper all winter,and one of my last im's i got from the late mr,dick,aka,peterdude,was that i get mr,white this season,and make ogf,members proud,so now i half to come through to make good on that for dick,and ezbite get ready and get your game face on this is one p-off snapper,i took a few of his girl friends last season,now im wondering who;s hunting who,so guy's get your cold one and your remote,sit down in your recliner,cause season 2 is abought to start, i will make a trip there today and have a look around and see if mr,white is courting any lady friends,then well put a game plane together,so hold on tight here we go,its the premere of season 2,markfish and mr,white, let the game's begin,thaks guys for the support,markfish


----------



## fished-out

It should be mr white and markfish--he should get top billing--he's winning after all.


----------



## Ben Fishing

Good luck Markfish. May the better turtle/hunter win.


----------



## lawrence1

The Great White Hunter!!!!


----------



## Taco

I'm not a bookie but I do fancy myself as a pretty good handicapper. I'd say the opening line is somewhere around 3/2 for the turtle...a fickel public perception being the driving force behind that number. However, I think that perception is fleeting and I can see markfish reversing the odds relatively quickly if his first couple of reports are promising. Ultimately, he's gonna have to close the deal pretty quickly, like before summer, or he's gonna end up the dog again as supporters could start to lose faith. Of course, there's also the question as to if this thing really does exist...I think the odds may have just gone to 4-3!

Of course, I have no "interest" in picking the eventual winner, I'm perfectly content to play each side against the other and make mine without taking any risk. That said, I'm rooting for man over turtle. Go get markfish, make us humans proud!


----------



## markfish

well after the dentist today i made the 1st stop at the pond, the water is very dark and can't see down very far yet,but i did see lots of things moveing around the surface but not sure of what i was seeing, the paint turtles were all over the only tree in the water there.i walked the pond for over an hour but dident see mr.white yet,i got this feeling he's watching me,i will get back there tomarrow and mabey set a few lines out, hope the pond starts to clear up to see in the water better reel soon,markfish


----------



## JamesT

Mr. White was not meant to be caught and he won't be.

Just my $0.02


----------



## Lowell H Turner

With a solidly built trap, "Mr White' will soon be a "You Tube' celeberty...just make sure you get his "good" side, showing all of last yr`s "jaw jewelry' to good effect...


----------



## ThunderHawk7

I read through the thread last night. It took awhile!!! LOL!!! 

Markfish, I do hope you get a chance to continue your quest this spring and summer! I hope the "Great White One" is still there.....

Good Luck!!!!


----------



## streamstalker

C'mon Markfish...you had all winter and didn't build a trap? You can find plenty of shopping carts in our urban waterways for just such a purpose. 

Wow, the turtles are active here on the Scioto. I've seen close to twenty paints on one log this past week. I was cruising up on a monster snapper this morning, but it slid under the water just about the time I was zooming in my camera.

These guys were loving the warm rock so much that they were a little less camera shy.


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Have this feeling a shopping cart AIN`T "gonna cut it". Think in terms of mini GOZILLA containment...


----------



## JamesT

Is a trap even in the works? My gut feeling says no. Prove me wrong.

And you want this thing to live for all to enjoy, yet you are still using hook? Have fun removing it or are you just going to let it rust apart?

Guess i just don't "get it". Now if you have a trap, i'll root for you a little harder but i just dont see mr. White being caught, trap or not.


----------



## tadluvadd

Call the turtle man.LIVE ACTION!


----------



## markfish

well i have not set any thing yet,still to cold for me to be swimming around in the water,but if you have a trap i can use let me know,if not i will find the right set up for him and i will still use some hooks two. cause there still good snappers in there tobe caught and ate, and when the weather get's right i will get going on mr,white, i am looking around for the trap now at a few places,net,craft and a few others, and will be seeing mr,white this year,markfish


----------



## Narf Koscelmik

Any updates!? I got drawn in to the great white saga a couple weeks ago and I'm ready for some live action ! Good luck this season markfish ! 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Snakecharmer

You only got until April 30th .....Then We'll have to wait for July 1st for a report.


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Markfish, with that trap secured, unless he has a BAD set of bolt cutters (or lugs a cutting torch and tanks around with him) he`s DONE ! This is for braggin` rights...SPANK his armored posterior !!!


----------



## FOSR

I know, I'll drive my white station wagon into the pond, and flush that little wimp out.


----------



## btodag

Whoa! That's wild.


----------



## Lowell H Turner

In his element, I`d feel safer and on about equal terms in an M1A "Abrams"; that "can opener" he packs is extremely dangerous, LIGHTNING fast, and depends on prey to completely UNDER ESTIMATE his capabilities with it. As BIG as he is, obviously many creatures already have...


----------



## sonar

HA-HA Lowell--That would get him outta there! BUT,,,,you might need some "Air Support",,like an A-10 ?? WARTHOG !!! They get a guy moving too!! It's gonna start real soon,, ARE YOU READY,Markfish?? ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Was a 16S (Stinger missile gunner) in the Ohio Nat`l Guard; liked having a couple of "hogs" rooting around on stand by; DID NOT like training AGAINST them; difficult to shoot down, and as SOON as you launched the "hog" you hopefully just hit would immediately turn inbound,trailing "smoke" to splatter you with his entire weapons load, THEN his buddies would ALL pile on and just smother you at tree top level and lower...after the 3rd time, felt some reluctance to pull the trigger unless we had 3 or more "tubes" all ready so we could knock down ATLEAST the 1st 1...FEARSOME platform that uses a calender for navigation.


----------



## sonar

Salute,,,Veteran!L.H.T.,,,1971,for me Transportation/Motorpool,Ak,Oh... My neighbor,across the street,retired,was a Cap.,in the Ak./Can. O.N.G.Res.,,He's in his late 70's,& my mushroom'in buddy,Says,the "Hog" is "THE Badestmammyjammer",,that you always want to have back'in you up!! Nothing else in the air sounds like the A-10,it gives me those good-chill bumps,you know,like knowing that,,you are an American........ I'll bet Mr.White would throw the white flag up with one fly-by !! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## Lowell H Turner

The Iraqis`, Taliban, Serbians and Al Quida all call it the "silent gun' and the "hero killer"; a favorite tactic is to cut power and glide approaching the target at night, splatter it with 100- 300 30MM rounds then jink away, using terrain to mask itself from return fire. Those depleted uranium rounds will chew 18- 24" into solid granite, and penetrate completely thru most tanks.
In combat it would take a very BRAVE individual to deliberately fire at it, KNOWING if you do not knock it down (good luck with that !) your life is seconds from ending. If you DO shoot him down, his very angry buddies will ensure you DO NOT celebrate for long...


----------



## markfish

im ready but the weather is not. and mr,white not going no were for now and i dont think he's scared of any jet fighters,comming his way eather. he;s probley chomping on some rebar right now getting ready for season 2. then when its right out and in season were going at it. i know you guys are ready to get this going but there's not much i can do with this weath,but we will get there soon,markfish


----------



## Snakecharmer

markfish said:


> im ready but the weather is not. and mr,white not going no were for now and i dont think he's scared of any jet fighters,comming his way eather. he;s probley chomping on some rebar right now getting ready for season 2. then when its right out and in season were going at it. i know you guys are ready to get this going but there's not much i can do with this weath,but we will get there soon,markfish


You only got a week. Season is closed May 1 - June 30th.


----------



## ezbite

markfish said:


> im ready but the weather is not. and mr,white not going no were for now and i dont think he's scared of any jet fighters,comming his way eather. he;s probley chomping on some rebar right now getting ready for season 2. then when its right out and in season were going at it. i know you guys are ready to get this going but there's not much i can do with this weath,but we will get there soon,markfish


im ready too but lets wait for warmer weather and the summer season to start. i got a month long walleye tourney im in that starts in a week.


----------



## Iowa Dave

Any updates????


----------



## Tatonka

Maybe call in the "Turtle Man" ?


----------



## sherman51

july 1 is just around the corner. im sure the weather wont be a factor and the season will be open. i want to get a good look at this snapper.

hey mark, have you made any plans on just what you plan to do with this turtle?? the bass pro shop in springfield has or had an allegator snapper in there store. someboby like them might like to put a big albino on display. or maby the new cabelas store there building in ohio.
sherman


----------



## Ben Fishing

It's been a long winter awaiting this monumental event.


----------



## peple of the perch

I thought those regulations only applied to state waters. I believe you can take frogs, turtles, under sized bass, or anything of any size out of private waters... So get on catching that turtle so this thread can finally go to rest.


----------



## markfish

well i just see this is back up, well i need to start first with the one of the owners of the pond john brenner,a great old guy i sat and had coffee with all year last season, went into have a leg taken off and never recovered,from it and with a heavey heart i have lost a good old friend,april 10th 2012 he was 71 years young so now i have to see if im still alod to go there from the guy next door,so will see here next week god bless john brenner,i will miss you old friend markfisk


----------



## FisherPro

Sorry for your loss markfish. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Three more days until the season opener on July 1st. I'm on edge waiting to read about *"Season Two - The Great White Turtle Hunt"*


----------



## sherman51

sorry for your loss. its really hard to let go of your friends. and good luck on getting to get after that turtle.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

markfish said:


> well i just see this is back up, well i need to start first with the one of the owners of the pond john brenner,a great old guy i sat and had coffee with all year last season, went into have a leg taken off and never recovered,from it and with a heavey heart i have lost a good old friend,april 10th 2012 he was 71 years young so now i have to see if im still alod to go there from the guy next door,so will see here next week god bless john brenner,i will miss you old friend markfisk


Mark- I missed this, Sorry about your loss... I have a funeral on Sat for a good friiend. Took him to a nursing home last Monday and died on Saturday. Its hard to beat cancer and impossible once it starts spreading it seems. May our friends R.I.P..


----------



## pizzacouple

markfish, i saw this post and read it all. sorry to hear about the loss of a friend. just wondering does the lack of posts mean no more round 2?


----------



## sherman51

i know just how hard it is to get back into things after losing friends. i just lost my little brother and then my next best friend back in may. i,ve had a real hard time moving on. but im getting there.

so now lets get off your behind and do something about that darn white turtle.
sherman


----------



## sonar

Hey Sherman,,I'm SORRY,about your losses!!But I'm guessing you didn't read back enough on why Mark can't go after Mr.White,,,, for in his loss of the 
Gentleman,,(the owner of the property),,, he (Mark) also lost access to Mr.Whites pond!! & I also guess,,, the end of Mr.Whites story......... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## oldstinkyguy

*bump*

can't let it die after only thirty eight thousand views


----------



## sherman51

sonar said:


> Hey Sherman,,I'm SORRY,about your losses!!But I'm guessing you didn't read back enough on why Mark can't go after Mr.White,,,, for in his loss of the
> Gentleman,,(the owner of the property),,, he (Mark) also lost access to Mr.Whites pond!! & I also guess,,, the end of Mr.Whites story......... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


yep i seen where he lost his long time friend. but i wasnt sure he had lost the right to hunt that darn turtle. maby the new owner will come around and let mark get the white turtle.
sherman


----------



## Perch

Turtle signed on with TLC guest starring on Honey Boo Boo next week


----------



## FOSR

Oh dear, I finally found out what happened. This was the last picture, and things did not look good.


----------



## streamstalker

Very cool how those attack turtles are trying to save that woman from a knife wielding maniac.


----------



## Tatonka

streamstalker said:


> Very cool how those attack turtles are trying to save that woman from a knife wielding maniac.


It's the new breed of Pit Snappers, they are very protective of their owner


----------



## Evinrude58

Maybe the new owner could be shown that the white turtle has such a large fan club on this site and it is vital for Markfish to be able to finish the battle.


----------



## Lundy

Was there really a white turtle?


----------



## Snakecharmer

I think Mark is busy fighting other battles due to the bass tourney DQ


----------



## IGbullshark

what do Markfish and Manti Te'o have in common?


----------



## Perch

UMMMMMMMM , The Turtle never exsisted??


----------



## IGbullshark

Perch said:


> UMMMMMMMM , The Turtle never exsisted??



Thank you! im here all week! be sure to tip your waitresses!


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Multiple witnesses apparently. A hog panel cage WOULD have ended this debate...


----------



## Lewis

Maybe the turtle was already being held in a cage??


----------



## ezbite

Lewis said:


> Maybe the turtle was already being held in a cage??


hahahaa thats good right there.


----------



## idontknow316

How in the hell did I just now find this thread? Wow, best OGF thread ever! Can the Mods put chapter marks in so I remember where I left off?


----------



## jlami

idontknow316 said:


> How in the hell did I just now find this thread? Wow, best OGF thread ever! Can the Mods put chapter marks in so I remember where I left off?


+1 I came across it last night and spent about an hire and half reading it... Would have kept going but realized it was an hour past my bedtime.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KaGee

White turtles and Squatches... this is what we have now become.


----------



## FOSR

How long until there's a _Fishing Discussion Wars_ TV series? I can play the wacky environmentalist.


----------



## sherman51

havent heard much from markfish lately. sure hope he sees this thread has been revived.

this thread is really good reading for some of the guys that never found it back in its heyday. i really enjoyed this thread. i dont know for sure if there ever was a real turtle. i never bothered to ask mark. sometimes it just dont really matter as long as nobody gets hurt or no real name calling gets started,LOL.
sherman


----------



## KaGee

Don't know if he's viewed this thread, but he's been lurking. As recently as 10 days ago.


----------



## Thor

AHAB comes to mind. Has anyone seen pics of this turtle yet? This rivals any bigfoot thread in sheer lore.


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Was simply saying that a hog panel cage staked down with a stout booby trapped door WOULD have got him/ her/ "it"...no excuses, no escape!


----------



## CoolWater




----------



## samfishdyt




----------



## oldstinkyguy

KaGee said:


> White turtles and Squatches... this is what we have now become.


As a grandpa with four grandkids it is my duty to inform that there is a teenage mutant ninja turtle comic book in which they battle sasquatch. Sure to be a OGF best seller


----------



## crappiedude

sherman51 said:


> havent heard much from markfish lately.



My guess is he's in Hollywood....working on making the movie.


----------



## sonar

Ok,,,, Say what you will,,,,,,, but that was without a doubt,,A GOOD time in our history,,here at OGF!! Everybody,, that paid one times worth,, of "view",,to the thread,, & didn't come back for more....Well,, I know this was the NEXT ,,"view",,after N.Ern. fishing reports,,EVERY day!! I got the biggest kick out of Markfish !! & his grammatical-DISTRUCTION,,of depiction!! I liked to of DIED many days of laughing,,from his encounters with 'Ol Mr.White,,,I really miss his perils & descriptions of his daily ,,struggles,, vs,,the illusive reptile!! I LIKED the story,,true or not!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## gerb

this thread is ridiculously long...i need cliff notes


----------



## imalt

fake or not best thread since I have been on ogf


----------



## scappy193

i have to admit that i never kept up with this thread until the other night but i'm glad i finally read it. i remember when this thread first came about and i read the first few posts but after that i stopped (for what reason i couldn't tell you). i sure wish i would have because it wouldn't have taken me a few hours of reading to catch up. i sat down and read every post from start to stop and enjoyed every bit of it and it definitely left me wanting more. what a cliff hanger. it's now my favorite thread since i became a member.


----------



## ducman491

Well this 36 pages was a great time killer while I sat at a swim meet today. Thanks Markfish, sorry you didn't get your turtle.


----------



## sherman51

crappiedude said:


> My guess is he's in Hollywood....working on making the movie.


just hope they let him get the turtle,LOL.
sherman


----------



## James F

I kept tabs on this, and was torn between Big White and Markfish I had hoped for many long encounters.However this wasn't to be .Good luck out there Markfish!


----------



## markfish

well it;s been a long time since i have had time to post,and one thing my dad tought me was dont belive anything you here and half of what you see, but when two guy;s see the same thing then it;s got tobe true,and sherman the house was sold but for some reason nobody moved in,so im thinking there loan dident go over to well, so it mabey a season 3 ,so i may put together a mr,white bounty hunting team, to take this hook bending line busting bait stealing,beast down, im still standing,markfish


----------



## firstflight111

good to see you back ..


----------



## sherman51

sure would like to see you get that turtle. i would come help with getting it but i just live to far away. be sure and keep us posted if you go after him again.
sherman


----------



## Hatchetman

I guess it was to much to hope for that this rediculus thread would die a very unnatural death....


----------



## ShakeDown

Time so say bye to the turtle


----------

